# X Factor 2009!



## pootle (Aug 21, 2009)

I shouldn't imagine there are that many X Factor fans round here, but I HEART it!

I love the crazy opening weeks and some shocking car crash telly all the way through to the finals 

anyone else?


----------



## themonkeyman (Aug 21, 2009)

i have to admit, yes i like it


----------



## pootle (Aug 21, 2009)

Good man! 

There's a big "Strictly..." contingent round here, so I think us X Factor bunch are thin on the ground!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes, I love it, but the schmaltz has me shaking my fist at the camera.

This year I'm going for the following:

AIDS
Cancer recovery
Dead child (yes, that's right, I went there)
Deaf


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 21, 2009)

pootle said:


> Good man!
> 
> There's a big "Strictly..." contingent round here, so I think us X Factor bunch are thin on the ground!



Strictly is the middle-England choice.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 21, 2009)

I think that there are more than you'd suppose.

I'm a big fan of the early rounds. Less so of the live shows but by then they've hooked you so you stick around and swear at the screen when you disagree with whats happening.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 21, 2009)

BanjoStep said:


> Yes, I love it, but the schmaltz has me shaking my fist at the camera.
> 
> This year I'm going for the following:
> 
> Dead child (yes, that's right, I went there)


 
Hmm dead child. I think we might have a break from dead people but then its always a good money spinner for the phone votes so who knows.

How about someone with Tourettes?
We've had it on Big Brother but not X Factor yet.

Don't forget the mother with a trouble history who needs a break for the her deprived child.


----------



## themonkeyman (Aug 21, 2009)

you see they have changed the format this year for the earlier rounds, singing to audiences as well as the judges from the off.  Looks like the Britain's Got Talent format is creeping in.

At least we get to see Dannii, oh yes, Dannii, hmmmmmmm


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

Gromit said:


> I think that there are more than you'd suppose.
> 
> I'm a big fan of the early rounds. Less so of the live shows but by then they've hooked you so you stick around and swear at the screen when you disagree with whats happening.



What amazing truths you speak


----------



## themonkeyman (Aug 21, 2009)

Gromit said:


> How about someone with Tourettes?
> QUOTE]
> 
> ha ha:
> ...


----------



## pootle (Aug 21, 2009)

BanjoStep said:


> Yes, I love it, but the schmaltz has me shaking my fist at the camera.
> 
> This year I'm going for the following:
> 
> ...




We should all play X-Factor schmaltz bingo - you know, ticking off when someone comes on cos their dead nana sent them a message from heaven to audition, or the paramedic who auditions cos of the child dying in their arms told them to do so etc etc


----------



## fogbat (Aug 21, 2009)

I only like the early rounds, when the hopelessly deluded get their hopes and dreams crushed.

Not so bothered about the karaoke exhibition of the later rounds.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 21, 2009)

pootle said:


> We should all play X-Factor schmaltz bingo - you know, ticking off when someone comes on cos their dead nana sent them a message from heaven to audition, or the paramedic who auditions cos of the child dying in their arms told them to do so etc etc



It's fortunate really that only the talented ones have suffering rellies.


----------



## pootle (Aug 21, 2009)

Gromit said:


> I'm a big fan of the early rounds. Less so of the live shows but by then they've hooked you so you stick around and swear at the screen when you disagree with whats happening.




I love it all! And I yell at the telly. Mostly at stupid f**king Louis 

I will tape it if I'm out for the night and everything!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2009)

pootle said:


> I love it all! And I yell at the telly. Mostly at stupid f**king Louis
> 
> I will tape it if I'm out for the night and everything!



Wait wait - isn't the 'best' thing about it the hangover Saturday mid-morning repeats?


----------



## pootle (Aug 21, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Not so bothered about the karaoke exhibition of the later rounds.



Karaoke exhibition?   Are you being deliberatly provocative young man? 

There has been some amazing talent in the last few years.  Leona Lewis being my personal favourite   I'm going to listen to her album when I get home I reckon.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 21, 2009)

I've got an attractive black female friend who lost her leg in the army saving her sargeant from terrorists. However he died on his way to hospital but before he went he quickly scribbled an application to x-factor for her because she's had a trouble past and wants a better life for her 234 kids.

She can't sing for shit but I've got a £1 on her to make it to the live finals.


----------



## pootle (Aug 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Wait wait - isn't the 'best' thing about it the hangover Saturday mid-morning repeats?



You mean sunday? 

Quite often I was too hungover/still at it or sharing a bed with a moran who dominated the bedroom telly with Scraphead Challenge of a sunday morning 

Thus I got into the habit of taping it, and then watching it at my hungover pleasure.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 21, 2009)

pootle said:


> Karaoke exhibition?   Are you being deliberatly provocative young man?



Hmm, that doesn't sound like me... 



pootle said:


> There has been some amazing talent in the last few years.  Leona Lewis being my personal favourite   I'm going to listen to her album when I get home I reckon.



Leona swiftly loses her charm when your mental shut-in neighbour plays Bleeding Love on repeat for days on end


----------



## pootle (Aug 21, 2009)

Gromit said:


> I've got an attractive black female friend who lost her leg in the army saving her sargeant from terrorists. However he died on his way to hospital but before he went he quickly scribbled an application to x-factor for her because she's had a trouble past and wants a better life for her 234 kids.
> 
> She can't sing for shit but I've got a £1 on her to make it to the live finals.




ROFL!  Brilliant! You've ticked SO many schmaltz points there. The terrorists are a particularly good touch


----------



## Gromit (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm so sad that even though I series link it sometimes I'd rather be in on a Saturday night than out and missing it.


----------



## pootle (Aug 21, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Leona swiftly loses her charm when your mental shut-in neighbour plays Bleeding Love on repeat for days on end



So you haven't heard the whole album.  I will make a copy for you to enjoy in that case


----------



## moomoo (Aug 21, 2009)

I love it, love it, love it!!!


----------



## pootle (Aug 21, 2009)

Gromit said:


> I'm so *wise* that even though I series link it sometimes I'd rather be in on a Saturday night than out and missing it.



 

You're my kinda chap.  We should have a cool kids of u75 X Factor party one night.  You can even bring your gratis hugs


----------



## fogbat (Aug 21, 2009)

pootle said:


> So you haven't heard the whole album.  I will make a copy for you to enjoy in that case



I may well live to regret this, but gwan then


----------



## pootle (Aug 21, 2009)

moomoo said:


> I love it, love it, love it!!!



This thread is being very useful for picking out the good 'uns of u75.  Not that there was any doubt with you moomoo


----------



## Gromit (Aug 21, 2009)

pootle said:


> ROFL!  Brilliant! You've ticked SO many schmaltz points there. The terrorists are a particularly good touch


 
Wait till the News of the World exposé though.

Just when she gets to the final they will reveal that she is in fact a middle ages accountant called Brian who has never been in the army and has been strapping his folded back leg up his trousers. The kids he refers to are in fact 234 star wars figurines.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 21, 2009)

pootle said:


> You're my kinda chap. We should have a cool kids of u75 X Factor party one night. You can even bring your gratis hugs


 
I've been to an x-factor final party in a pub with friends and we had a house party afterwards so yea I'm 'wise' enough to be up for that.


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 21, 2009)

Well that's my Saturday nights sorted out till Christmas. 

TV has been dire lately.

Aren't the results of the live shows on Sunday this year?


----------



## pootle (Aug 21, 2009)

PacificOcean said:


> Well that's my Saturday nights sorted out till Christmas.



Innit! I love the way it runs from the end of summer up to Christmas. Makes the months dash past imho!


----------



## pootle (Aug 21, 2009)

Gromit said:


> I've been to an x-factor final party in a pub with friends and we had a house party afterwards so yea I'm 'wise' enough to be up for that.



  I'm not joking btw!


----------



## Gromit (Aug 21, 2009)

pootle said:


> I'm not joking btw!


 
 Well give us plenty of notice if you are up in London. 

I need to plan such things around football and to give my Edgeware mate enough notice so that he can put me up for the night.


----------



## pootle (Aug 21, 2009)

Gromit said:


> Well give us plenty of notice if you are up in London.
> 
> I need to plan such things around football and to give my Edgeware mate enough notice so that he can put me up for the night.



Will do! I'm North London btw


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 21, 2009)

This show can fuck right off. Along with every other talent show with a panel of 'expert' twat judges and torrent of fame-obsessed hopefuls who think that getting to be an X-Factor winner makes you an instant billionaire. 

What happened to proper weekend telly like The Word? I want to see people like Rod Hull and Emu (or an alive equivalent) attacking US rap stars and controversial bands and comedians getting a gig on live TV, along with actual fame-hungry people being made to do stupid stuff like snog a granny. I hate all this polished presenters and endless over emotional wannabes singing Whitney Houston badly. It's fucking dross. No wonder the music industry is doomed.

I cant even tune into MTV now because its so dire to watch. Where's all the good telly gone? I'd rather watch re-runs of Beadles About.




(((Beadle)))


----------



## pootle (Aug 21, 2009)

Hullo skyscraper101, shall I make a copy of Leona Lewis' CD for you too? 

Wan' come to my X Factor party. Gromit's coming, hopefully with his Free Hugs an' everything


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 21, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> This show can fuck right off. Along with every other talent show with a panel of 'expert' twat judges and torrent of fame-obsessed hopefuls who think that getting to be an X-Factor winner makes you an instant billionaire.
> 
> What happened to proper weekend telly like The Word? I want to see people like Rod Hull and Emu (or an alive equivalent) attacking US rap stars and controversial bands and comedians getting a gig on live TV, along with actual fame-hungry people being made to do stupid stuff like snog a granny. I hate all this polished presenters and endless over emotional wannabes singing Whitney Houston badly. It's fucking dross. No wonder the music industry is doomed.
> 
> ...



The Word was "post pub" telly, not weekend telly.

If you remember, "weekend" telly was shit like Noel's House Party, Blind Date and Gladiators.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 21, 2009)

pootle said:


> Hullo skyscraper101, shall I make a copy of Leona Lewis' CD for you too?
> 
> Wan' come to my X Factor party. Gromit's coming, hopefully with his Free Hugs an' everything



 Sorry. I know I sound like a grump. I'm really not. But this thread is probably not for me.

It just seems like the whole world likes X-Factor and I don't.

*exits quietly*


----------



## oddworld (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm in - can't wait.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 21, 2009)

PacificOcean said:


> The Word was "post pub" telly, not weekend telly.
> 
> If you remember, "weekend" telly was shit like Noel's House Party, Blind Date and Gladiators.



Yeah... good point. I can't even remember what I watched back then but it certainly wasn't Noel Edmonds. Wasn't Don't Forget Your Toothbrush on the other side? Or even Casualty was good then I recall (before they went all grainy film mode and _ER_ like).

Thing with X-Factor is... it goes on for weeks!! Months!! And It's not even over when its over. Its the Christmas single, the X-Factor Tour... it's a machine that never stops! Not to mention the complete saturation of the schedules with X-Factor...X-Factor Results...The Xtra Factor all hugely corporate and 'in yer face'. And that theme tune! Aggghh, The theme tune. I cant even go to the Chinese and pick up a takeaway without having to endure them all gawping at the screen and that friggin THEME TUNE! I cant escape it 

I'm lost in this decade. Bring back the nineties


----------



## vauxhallmum (Aug 21, 2009)

Must.Not.Get.Sucked.In


----------



## pootle (Aug 21, 2009)

oddworld said:


> I'm in - can't wait.



Ooh! Odds! You'd come to my X Factor party, eh?


----------



## oddworld (Aug 21, 2009)

pootle said:


> Ooh! Odds! You'd come to my X Factor party, eh?


 
Well pootle I might have to wait until payday but I'd come YES!

Its my favourite , especially the auditions.


----------



## pootle (Aug 21, 2009)

It's not going to be for a while yet!


----------



## oddworld (Aug 21, 2009)

pootle said:


> It's not going to be for a while yet!


 
Oh ok , I'll save up then


----------



## pootle (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes. You will need to save up loads for a night that is invariably going to be fuelled by cheap wine/vodka and snacks.  More of which will probably be thrown at the telly than put in face


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 21, 2009)

It's alright, but it's no American Idol.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 21, 2009)

BanjoStep said:


> Yes, I love it, but the schmaltz has me shaking my fist at the camera.
> 
> This year I'm going for the following:
> 
> ...


 
You forgot dead wife


----------



## dodgepot (Aug 21, 2009)

i can't fucking wait 

x-factor is ace saturday night telly, although the only bad thing about it's imminent arrival is the fact that it heralds the steady wind-down of summer into autumn and beyond :-/

strictly is massively lamecore.


----------



## SwizzleStiX (Aug 21, 2009)

I shall be a glued to my sofa, will be great


----------



## dodgepot (Aug 21, 2009)

but will you be watching x-factor?


----------



## madamv (Aug 21, 2009)

I love X Factor too..  

I dont know if I am going to like the way they are doing it this year...  The auditions are before a live audience I think.  I used to like the thought of the four judges stuck in a some premier inn room, supping luke warm water, having to smell their contestants as the air conditioning is usually on the blink.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 21, 2009)

The audience are my least favourite part of X-Factor, so I'm not sure I like the sound of audiences in from the start... 

Unless it's another daft "We're bringing Louis back" setup thing, that they abandon by episode 2


----------



## Gromit (Aug 21, 2009)

madamv said:


> I used to like the thought of the four judges stuck in a some premier inn room,


 
Yeah i prefer the commitee room format with whathisface waiting outside like some eager puppy to  find out (with great insincerity) how it went and security guards to evict the nutters.


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 21, 2009)

themonkeyman said:


> you see they have changed the format this year for the earlier rounds, singing to audiences as well as the judges from the off. Looks like the Britain's Got Talent format is creeping in.


I'm not happy with this - but I'll have to just bloody well get used to it, cos i LOVE x factor


----------



## pootle (Aug 21, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> i can't fucking wait
> 
> x-factor is ace saturday night telly, although the only bad thing about it's imminent arrival is the fact that it heralds the steady wind-down of summer into autumn and beyond :-/
> 
> *strictly is massively lamecore*.




This is EXACTLY what I'm talking about vis a vis "Coolest Man on u75"

Tanky is clearly coolest girl, obvs 

You win.  Man, you're both my new heroes


----------



## Gromit (Aug 21, 2009)

pootle said:


> Yes. You will need to save up loads for a night that is invariably going to be fuelled by cheap wine/vodka and snacks. More of which will probably be thrown at the telly than put in face


 
No fancy dress? Coming as your favourite judge? I got the trousers that go up to my nipples all ready.


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm getting giddy at the thought of simon's saucy little winks and smiles


----------



## pootle (Aug 21, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> I'm getting giddy at the thought of simon's saucy little winks




Kitten is INSANELY in love with Simon Cowell. She wants him bad!


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 21, 2009)

how would she feel about a kitten/simon/tanky sandwich?


----------



## pootle (Aug 21, 2009)

She'd be all over it.

And then it'd be all over the interweb the next day, I'm sure!


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 21, 2009)

Haven't read whole thread as boy is destroying my lounge, but yes, I do love a bit of X Factor. Not sure why, other than that I like voices, but it's good.

I do also like Strictly though - so shoot me! 

Btw pootle, have you been watching America's Best Dance Crew? I fucking love it, best thing on tv at the moment.


----------



## pootle (Aug 21, 2009)

May Kasahara said:


> Btw pootle, have you been watching America's Best Dance Crew? I fucking love it, best thing on tv at the moment.



Yes!  I used to watch it on MTV when I had such luxuries, so was delighted to see its on TMF now!


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 21, 2009)

Jabbawockeez have got it going on  I love Kaba Modern too.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 22, 2009)

Here we go!

seems like only weeks since it finished with Susan Boyle and Diversity


----------



## Gromit (Aug 22, 2009)

Here we go!!!!!!


----------



## moomoo (Aug 22, 2009)

Badger Kitten said:


> Here we go!
> 
> seems like only weeks since it finished with Susan Boyle and Diversity



That was Britain's Got Talent. 


*Bounces*


----------



## Gromit (Aug 22, 2009)

Selling ticket to the autitions is a great way to make x-tra money for the show. 

But do you know what... I think it's too much pressure too soon for people who might have had the talent to make it big if the show nutured them along instead of throwing them in at the deep end. 

I'm worried at how good the quality of finalists will be this year now.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 22, 2009)

moomoo said:


> That was Britain's Got Talent.
> 
> 
> *Bounces*




 I know but  it feels like one long reality singing contest talent freakshow these days with Cowell all over each one.

*pines for Strictly*


----------



## Gromit (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm wishing we had the BGT three X's right now.

They're no cheeky girls.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 22, 2009)

Gromit said:


> Selling ticket to the autitions is a great way to make x-tra money for the show.
> 
> But do you know what... I think it's too much pressure too soon for people who might have had the talent to make it big if the show nutured them along instead of throwing them in at the deep end.
> 
> I'm worried at how good the quality of finalists will be this year now.



This.

How often do you get a very shy auditioner that is nurtured and turns out to be OK.

On the other hand it might mean that Cherub kid whatever his name was probably wouldn't get thru this year, so its not necessarily all bad!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 22, 2009)

If only her speaking voice was as nice as her singing voice


----------



## 1927 (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh yeah we were meant to be paying attention to her singing!! Forgot sorry...those legs just went on and on and on.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 22, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> If only her speaking voice was as nice as her singing voice



I hated her doing cutsie little girl mannerisms on stage when she's a single mother. It's girlie manipulation.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Aug 22, 2009)

why've they fucked with the format? I only liked the audition stages, as they were...



Gromit said:


> She can't sing for shit


you might enjoy


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 22, 2009)

1927 said:


> Oh yeah we were meant to be paying attention to her singing!! Forgot sorry...those legs just went on and on and on.




No, I didn't mean it like that, it came out wrong.  It reminds me of Paris whatshername in the American version who sounded like a little girl and came out with a great voice.  Obviously this one wasn't a patch on Paris, but.... I know what I mean


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 22, 2009)

O dear the  freakshow. Evicted for singing at 3am? Fuck it, they're just inconsiderate delusional narcissists.



This show is so manipulative. They've just failed to show a bunch of clearly decent acts that got okayed, so they can hold them in reserve to show later in a carefully edited  sequence of mockery, failure and then  - suddenly - someone who could carry a pub PA without shame.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 22, 2009)

Sister Act 

Dreadful name, dreadful singing, getting themself evicted. Painful to watch. 

Is it just me getting annoyed by how few acts they are showing to make way of shots arround the town n crap instead of those they've briefly shown getting through.

ETA. Sorry me and Badger


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 22, 2009)

I liked him, he's a right showman


----------



## Geri (Aug 22, 2009)

He was good, very cocky though!


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 22, 2009)

Yes, let's THANK GOD for Daniel, Louis. He is like a blessing on this earth. I think he might be Jesus.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 22, 2009)

Right up the category


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 22, 2009)

Geri said:


> He was good, very cocky though!




Not as Cocky as those Dubliners 

or were they just cheeky?


----------



## Gromit (Aug 22, 2009)

I was waiting for a 100% yes and we got a 2 million % instead. 

Very entertaining though. The best acts are often not the best singers but the best at putting on a show and well he certainly had that. But how long will it remain entertaining or does he have other moves with which to impress us?


----------



## Gromit (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh and the best bit of telly of the evening was the Girl's Aloud fan.

They loved his attitude and then he sang.

Cheryl's face dropped as he made a mockery of her song.
Louie's found it hilarious.
Simon was taking delight at Cheryl's pain.

Then to my surprise Simon was quite kind to him.


----------



## Geri (Aug 22, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Not as Cocky as those Dubliners
> 
> or were they just cheeky?



I'm with Simon on that one - just plain annoying!


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 24, 2009)

I love danyl a little bit.


----------



## fubert (Aug 24, 2009)

How many times did Cheryl cry ?


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 24, 2009)

It's just not the same with the live audience for the auditions.

I kept expecting them to buzz at any moment.


----------



## citygirl (Aug 24, 2009)

Love X-Factor 


*subscribes to fred*


----------



## pootle (Aug 24, 2009)

Hullo citygirl! How *nice* to see you here 

I'm waiting to watch X Factor from saturday night.  My mum is visiting and hates it so I'm not allowed to watch it.  See also Liverpool Vs Aston Villa.

Would you f**k off already mum!


----------



## Gromit (Aug 24, 2009)

I had wondered why you hadn't commented Pootle. 

When my mother stays and puts eastenders on I go for a walk. 

When I put The football on she doesn't go for a walk but does my ironing or cleans my kitchen. 

It's a good system in my opinion


----------



## citygirl (Aug 24, 2009)

Hiiiiiiii again pootle 

Oh dear girlycakes, you really have to exert some orforiteeeeee in your place.. i got told off for not doing it in mine with the child (can you not just sneak it in somewhere when she's not looking ...perhaps in the kitchen sorting your washing up out .. or send her off sightseeing or summink )


----------



## pootle (Aug 26, 2009)

I've just got round to watching it off my hard drive.

OMG   am totally not disappointed but also am not liking the new audience format though.

That fella at the end was ok, but not as good as the judges were raving about.  He was all a bit wonky at stages and the cavorting around got on my wick a bit.

No real stand out stars atm for me.  That Stacey bird was pretty sweet though.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 26, 2009)

The backing tape and audience stuff makes it more difficult to judge their singing voices but if you don't think the delectible Danyl is a star you're mental!!!


----------



## Looby (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't like the live audience thing either. I liked the tension and the horrific, awkward silences of the audition room.


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't like the live audience either.


----------



## citygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

and the reactions of the audience sway the judges decisions


----------



## Me76 (Aug 27, 2009)

The audience is either a lot more polite than I thought or it is being toned down in production.  There was one of the baad acts, can't remember which one, that if the equivilant had been on BGT the audience would have been shouting "Off, off, off" but they seemed pretty civilised on the X


----------



## Flashman (Aug 27, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Right up the category






That was the best bit.

Don't like the new format, won't be watching again.


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 27, 2009)

Me76 said:


> The audience is either a lot more polite than I thought or it is being toned down in production.  There was one of the baad acts, can't remember which one, that if the equivilant had been on BGT the audience would have been shouting "Off, off, off" but they seemed pretty civilised on the X



A poster on Digitalspy had been in the audience and they were told by the warm up guy not to boo the acts, but they could boo the judges if they wanted.  Because they didn't want it to seem like BGT.


----------



## editor (Aug 29, 2009)

I just watched a bit now. I used to love the X factor but there's something not right abut this new format. I saw the guy sing who had lost his brother and it seemed almost exploitative the way his young nephew was featured. I don't like it.


----------



## Ceej (Aug 29, 2009)

editor said:


> I just watched a bit now. I used to love the X factor but there's something not right abut this new format. I saw the guy sing who had lost his brother and it seemed almost exploitative the way his young nephew was featured. I don't like it.



All staged...and I seriously object to being manipulated. We never get the misery memoir from the people who are rubbish, do we? 
Hate it - only got it on because the neph and niece love it.

Afro fella quite good, though. Might have practiced that once or twice.


----------



## Looby (Aug 29, 2009)

Mmmmm Jamie was nice wasn't he?  He won't win though.


----------



## madamv (Aug 29, 2009)

Jamie was too keen for my taste...

I dont seem to mind the audience auditions as much as I thought I would.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 30, 2009)

Its the 4th audution you see on the show. They only let through the really good people, really bad people and the average with a solid gold sob story - and thats a fact!


----------



## blues (Aug 30, 2009)

I really wish they'd just left the "brother" sob story out of it. The initial bit where he couldn't come the previous year because it was his brother's wedding would have been better left at that I think.

The deadly silence of the audience for the truly awful act (2 girls I think) was brilliant though.

The last guy was great fun, but that hair has to go.


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 30, 2009)

blues said:


> The last guy was great fun, but that hair has to go.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 2, 2009)

Ceej said:


> All staged...and I seriously object to being manipulated.



Yeah that was my issue with it.

The whole story seemed deliberately manufactured. 

Your brother died?
Was it during the auditions so that stopped you?
No? Bugger!
His wedding was round abouts that time though, could we use that?
Well he could have just driven to one of the other locations on another day but the audience won't think of that, yeah lets use it.
Now if only we could get a small child involved too somehow.


----------



## girasol (Sep 6, 2009)

Didn't watch it last week, but I'm watching this week's X Factor (in Cardiff), and I'm loving the new format - it works for me 

And the two absolutely amazing girls singing were such a treat!  

(No sob stories this week, thank god, and I give that couple another couple of weeks before they split up again  Simon practically forced them to get back together, cheeky bastard!)


----------



## moomoo (Sep 6, 2009)

That French guy was hysterical!  I've never, ever seen anything quite like it in my life!


----------



## girasol (Sep 6, 2009)

moomoo said:


> That French guy was hysterical!  I've never, ever seen anything quite like it in my life!



We think he went there as a dare!  Makes me feel happier to think that 

Or he's after a career as a comedian


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 6, 2009)

I saw that couple that had split up.  I don't like this audience thing at all.  Even if something isn't shown on telly they are asking people awfully private and embarrassing stuff for them to discuss in front of a huge audience.


----------



## Kizmet (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm quite liking the new format... and I think it encourges a different type of performer. One who already has some experience of dealing with large crowds or with massive self-confidence.

After, what 7 years? We've heard almost every put down possible by the judges... so it makes a nice change to have an audience to influence or interact with proceedings... and it's clear it hasn't worked out exactly as Simon Cowell had imagined with the audience taking to the funny and bad contestants almost as much as the really good ones.

And the standard has been excellent this year. Each show has thrown up 2 or three really strong contenders already.


----------



## holteman (Sep 6, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I saw that couple that had split up.  I don't like this audience thing at all.  Even if something isn't shown on telly they are asking people awfully private and embarrassing stuff for them to discuss in front of a huge audience.



i hated that.. simon fucking cowell "why did you break up" " what did you say".. just pissed me off.. mind your own fucking business... then the insane pressure forcing them to get back together....


----------



## girasol (Sep 6, 2009)

It's on ITV again now...

top audience!!! 

I wish they let the Cowboy singing 9 to 5 go on for longer!!!!  (I missed the first 15 minutes first time around, in Manchester)


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 6, 2009)

moomoo said:


> That French guy was hysterical!  I've never, ever seen anything quite like it in my life!



I laughed so hard a bit of wee came out


----------



## Kizmet (Sep 6, 2009)

nng uh ng huh Hero... ng uh uh huh ng ng carry on..
huh mm ng uh huh look inside huh ng oh on...



That just wouldn't have worked without an audience to sing along and shut the judges up for a bit.


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 6, 2009)

I agree Kiz. The audience singing it better than him and helping him out made it funnier. Has to be one of the worst ever (so best ever!) auditions.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Sep 6, 2009)

It's all blatantly pre-arranged: only the good, the feel-good and the barking mad/appallingly bad get to go on.

as I think someone has already pointed out.


----------



## Kizmet (Sep 6, 2009)

Badger Kitten said:


> It's all blatantly pre-arranged: only the good, the feel-good and the barking mad/appallingly bad get to go on.
> 
> as I think someone has already pointed out.


 
Yes.. because the legions of averagely talented wannabes who get told they are good, but not good enough, would be so interesting to watch.


----------



## Kizmet (Sep 6, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> I agree Kiz. The audience singing it better than him and helping him out made it funnier. Has to be one of the worst ever (so best ever!) auditions.


 
Aye.. up there with that chicken plucker fella and the one who came back dressed as a woman...


----------



## girasol (Sep 6, 2009)

Ah, Lucie Jones - I hate that song (I will always love you) - but she made me like it.  Amazing!  Maybe she'll win.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Sep 6, 2009)

Lucie Jones is a strong contender. But how artlessly styled was she? The production team got to her I reckon.

_Broderie anglaise_ dress - wistful, innocent, folky yet saucy
Nod to bare foot with the flat gladiator sandals
Artfully tousled hair
Lots of eyeliner to rock it up a bit.

They'll pop some veneers on her for the final, and it's Shania Twain all over again.


----------



## Scarlette (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh my god. Am watching X Factor now. This is the worst ever. First bit I watched, a chef who looked like he was about to throw himself off a cliff and announced he hated 'everything' about his life. But he was crap so haha at that. Then this couple who broke up three days ago, but who Simon made get back together on stage. The girl looked like she might cry.

I hate this crap.

That's not to say I'm not going to watch it though. Obviously.  at self.


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 6, 2009)

Kizmet said:


> Aye.. up there with that chicken plucker fella and the one who came back dressed as a woman...


Ha chicken plucker guy!


----------



## girasol (Sep 6, 2009)

Badger Kitten said:


> Lucie Jones is a strong contender. But how artlessly styled was she? The production team got to her I reckon.
> 
> _Broderie anglaise_ dress - wistful, innocent, folky yet saucy
> Nod to bare foot with the flat gladiator sandals
> ...



well we might as well give up if the outcome is so obvious... 

I don't have a crystal ball and if I did I would chuck it in the bin


----------



## Badger Kitten (Sep 6, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I saw that couple that had split up.  I don't like this audience thing at all.  Even if something isn't shown on telly they are asking people awfully private and embarrassing stuff for them to discuss in front of a huge audience.





holteman said:


> i hated that.. simon fucking cowell "why did you break up" " what did you say".. just pissed me off.. mind your own fucking business... then the insane pressure forcing them to get back together....




oh what a surprise....


> Kirsty, from Trowbridge, Wilts, told the Sunday Mirror the pair were arguing again as soon as they got home after their audition.
> 
> 'When we went home together to have a chat about things, we were back to our old ways and started arguing almost straight away,' she says.
> 
> ...


----------



## girasol (Sep 6, 2009)

hehe, funnily enough, I saw that coming (see earlier post)


----------



## Gromit (Sep 6, 2009)

I thought they might eek a few exclusives out of it first.

Story one, we owe our renewed romance to Simon
Story two, the split

They've missed out on some serious ok and hello money, surprised Max Clifford hadn't had a chat.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 6, 2009)

By the way the Pentyrch girl really pissed me off. Her chance to reach the bright lights ffs.

Its nothing like how she was painting it. I used to have friends there and once dated a girl from there, who used to going clubbing every week not sitting in a rural field wishing for the bright lights. 

Its a taxi away from Cardiff not the absolute middle of nowhere.

Only got a town hall and a shop is it?

Apart from the fact they have a couple of shops, a chippy, a post office, a couple of nice pubs and used to have a paintball centre but I think they moved to a bigger location. Short drive to Taffs Well, Radyr and the GIANT Asda at Croyton.


----------



## Geri (Sep 6, 2009)

Iemanja said:


> Ah, Lucie Jones - I hate that song (I will always love you) - but she made me like it.  Amazing!  Maybe she'll win.



She made a tear come to my eye.

But then I get that when I hear Dolly singing it (but not Whitney).


----------



## Looby (Sep 6, 2009)

Iemanja said:


> Ah, Lucie Jones - I hate that song (I will always love you) - but she made me like it.  Amazing!  Maybe she'll win.



Same here, but she made me kind of like it because she didn't screech or turn it into a vocal acrobatics type thing. 



Badger Kitten said:


> Lucie Jones is a strong contender. *But how artlessly styled was she? The production team got to her I reckon.*
> 
> _Broderie anglaise_ dress - wistful, innocent, folky yet saucy
> Nod to bare foot with the flat gladiator sandals
> ...




Sorry but that's bollocks. Those dresses are everywhere this summer, ditto glads and tbh anyone could put that look together with very little imagination. She looks like pretty much any other boho kid. 

If the producers did get to her then I'm 100% sure it wasn't Shania they were going for.


----------



## Santino (Sep 14, 2009)

The piss-poor editing of this programme is annoying me something chronic. Nearly every audition is cut to pieces and assembled from shots from fuck knows where. In one sequence Cole's hairstyle appeared to change in mid-audition. The production team seem to have just collected a series of reaction shots for each panel member and inserted them wherever they feel like.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 14, 2009)

This is really annoying me this series too.  

It may be because I have recently read Ben Elton's Chart Throb too, so I am even more aware of the audience manipulation than I would be normally, but I do think they are goind slightly over the top this series.  

Maybe some complacency setting in.


----------



## Voley (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm not as into it this year for some reason. Dunno why.


----------



## Looby (Sep 20, 2009)

Oooooooh, Daniel is back. I went to the first live show of Popstars the rivals and he sounded great live. 

Must be really weird seeing Cheryl there when they started on the same show.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 20, 2009)

Whys it hidden all the way back here?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 20, 2009)

Well done lad with aspergers. Incredibly brave.


----------



## Geri (Sep 20, 2009)

lalalalala


----------



## Geri (Sep 20, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Well done lad with aspergers. Incredibly brave.



Not all autistic people have Aspergers, do they?


----------



## Looby (Sep 20, 2009)

Geri said:


> How do you know that?



Oops, is that not common knowledge? It's been all over the magazines etc for weeks. I'll edit if you can too.


----------



## Geri (Sep 20, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Oops, is that not common knowledge? It's been all over the magazines etc for weeks. I'll edit if you can too.



OK!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 20, 2009)

Geri said:


> Not all autistic people have Aspergers, do they?



Aspergers is a form of autism, at the lower end of the spectrum.


----------



## Looby (Sep 20, 2009)

Sorry, everyone that read that. 

Ta Geri.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 20, 2009)

Aw, you gotta love Cheryl


----------



## Daniel (Sep 20, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Aw, you gotta love Cheryl



Its hard not to


----------



## Looby (Sep 20, 2009)

I paused it earlier when I went to get a drink and it was paused on her face. Her eyes are stunning.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 20, 2009)

I love her smile, it makes me happy


----------



## Geri (Sep 20, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Aspergers is a form of autism, at the lower end of the spectrum.



So how do you know he has Aspergers?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 20, 2009)

Geri said:


> So how do you know he has Aspergers?



Because there was an article on him in the paper. Blimey.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 26, 2009)

Found it.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Sep 26, 2009)

Daniel.x3h said:


> Found it.




Aha!

I did a search. 

Anyway - back to those two little cunts


----------



## moomoo (Sep 26, 2009)

Awful weren't they?


----------



## Geri (Sep 26, 2009)

They are this years McDonald Bros/Same Difference - they have to go through!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 26, 2009)

Yeah, horrible little shits. Poor blonde girl. Still, she wouldn't have got through anyway so at least she has someone to blame now. 

18yr old girl is great, as is Daniel from One True Voice.


----------



## moomoo (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm going to sneak up behind them and cut their hair.


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 26, 2009)

OOoo here we all are issit?  



Yeh pair of twats. I want to slap them...with my bike wheel


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 26, 2009)

Dead brother was good. Now for dead dad.


----------



## pigtails (Sep 26, 2009)

So are those twins Irish or is there another reason Louie likes them so much


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 26, 2009)

They're irish.


----------



## Geri (Sep 26, 2009)

Love this woman


----------



## Numbers (Sep 26, 2009)

pigtails said:


> So are those twins Irish or is there another reason Louie likes them so much


Young Irish boys, nothing else matters for Mr PO-tential.


----------



## moomoo (Sep 26, 2009)

Geri said:


> Love this woman



And me.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 26, 2009)

Holy fuck, that was amazing


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 26, 2009)

Wow....


----------



## Wookey (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm not enjoying this year half as much, I think it's the new format, and the poor editing.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 26, 2009)

Wookey said:


> I'm not enjoying this year half as much, I think it's the new format, and the poor editing.



Its a singing competition. Yet we hardly see any singing. Its all build up and razzmatazz with the occasional 10-30 second snippets of singing and say 2 acts that you manage to see all the way through.  

At the beginning of the show we had 5 mins of crap, the titles, another 5 mins of crap before the programme even got started with any real content.

If I've heard a person's back story once i've heard it repeated and repeated a thousand bloody times. They spend more time telling you about what happened before with them than showing what happens next.

Whoever produced this series needs to be fired.

That woman who sang last though... wow. How many people have we heard singing that song and I've just gone to myself, why? Its a shit song. Why choose that shit song. So cliché to sing it in a competition like this. 
Then bam that woman comes out and shows you how to sing it properly. All of a sudden its a great song and i love it.


----------



## moomoo (Sep 26, 2009)

What was that last song called?  I can't remember.


----------



## Looby (Sep 26, 2009)

Half the people that got through to boot camp wouldn't have done if they'd stuck to the original audition format. They sounded better because they had proper backing tracks etc but they didn't have that tonight. 

Louis is such a fucking knob, those boys were shit.


----------



## pootle (Sep 26, 2009)

Wookey said:


> I'm not enjoying this year half as much, I think it's the new format, and the poor editing.



Me too   I really, really don't like the new audience/early stage stuff. Hopefully it'll pick up now we're in the boot camp stage and nearing the live finals.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 27, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Louis is such a fucking knob, those boys were shit.



He knows that. They are just using them to create a little controversy. He knows they're a talking point. Plus they are probably hoping people will pick up a phone to vote them off, which is cherr ching money in the bank.

Picking okay performers than the public will be indifferent to makes no money. Subbing them for someone who will divide opinion makes voting cash.


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 27, 2009)

moomoo said:


> What was that last song called?  I can't remember.



And I Am Telling You
Jennifer Hudson sings it gooood.


----------



## Geri (Sep 27, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> And I Am Telling You
> Jennifer Hudson sings it gooood.



I watched Dreamgirls the other day, after hearing the song loads. I really enjoyed it. I think she is a better singer than Beyoncé.


----------



## moomoo (Sep 27, 2009)

Ah, thanks.  It's a gorgeous song.

Actually, a friend lent me the Dreamgirls dvd and I haven't watched it yet.  Will make sure I do soon.


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 27, 2009)

Lovely film


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 27, 2009)

Here's what I hope will happen:

Louis gets the groups
The loathsome Irish twins fall into this category
He invites them to fly to his gaff on his own private plane, separate from all the others
His plane falls into the sea and they get eaten by sharks


----------



## Gromit (Sep 27, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> And I Am Telling You
> Jennifer Hudson sings it gooood.



Oh and heeeere we go! Yet another black girl sings it. Bad mistake. Since that woman nailed it yesterday no one else stands a chance singing that same song as they'll seem crap by comparison... and she did. Even though she could sing.


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 27, 2009)

Eh? Not with ya. 
Fwiw I thought the XFactor girl sang it brilliantly. Such passion. 
I love Jennifer Hudson singing it in that there film too.


----------



## Wookey (Sep 27, 2009)

Lesson number one: Don't beatbox to Simply Red.


----------



## Geri (Sep 27, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Eh? Not with ya.
> Fwiw I thought the XFactor girl sang it brilliantly. Such passion.
> I love Jennifer Hudson singing it in that there film too.



Two women sang it last night - first was way better than the second (can't remember their names).


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 27, 2009)

God I hate that Afro wanker.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 27, 2009)

Girl with dead dad sang it much better than young student girl who is really not that good.

It's a song you quickly grow tired of if you watch as much American Idol as I have.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 27, 2009)

May Kasahara said:


> Girl with dead dad sang it much better than young student girl who is really not that good.
> 
> It's a song you quickly grow tired of if you watch as much American Idol as I have.



Or any other singing competition. Yes thats exactly why I'm sick of it.

But I wasn't sick of it when dead dad girl sang.

I loved how they as usual all pretended to be happy with their groups. However i think Simon got the best lot.

Those over 25'ves are aces this year. Some seriously good performers.

However, never under estimate the teenage girl vote if they take a shine to one of the young boys. Plus we've had a couple female winners in past series.

Louie is buggered with those groups though. Too much work to do in not enough time. Thats why he was the only choice for the groups as his experience will help reduce the suckiness.


----------



## Looby (Sep 27, 2009)

Louis is shit with girl groups though-he admitted that. That's why he didn't work with Girls Aloud for that long.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 27, 2009)

Good point. Oh dear.

Just realized that 3 of the over 25s will have to be given the boot in the next round. Theres only 1 I'm not fussed on. The other 5 are better than most of the other acts in the show. Yet 2 of the 5 will have to go. Thats gutting.

Treyc Cohen has to go if only because her name is spelt wrong.
If you force me to pick another I guess Olly for his pretty safe and dull Elton John.
I can't pick a third.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 27, 2009)

pootle said:


> Me too   I really, really don't like the new audience/early stage stuff. Hopefully it'll pick up now we're in the boot camp stage and nearing the live finals.



So what happened to the X-factor house party idea? We ain't forgotten


----------



## Geri (Sep 28, 2009)

Gromit said:


> Good point. Oh dear.
> 
> Just realized that 3 of the over 25s will have to be given the boot in the next round. Theres only 1 I'm not fussed on. The other 5 are better than most of the other acts in the show. Yet 2 of the 5 will have to go. Thats gutting.
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's a tough group to have to pick from.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 28, 2009)

Gromit said:


> Louie is buggered with those groups though. Too much work to do in not enough time. Thats why he was the only choice for the groups as his experience will help reduce the suckiness.



Are you joking? Louis Walsh knows fuck all about fuck all apart from putting Irish lads in suits and making them sing covers of ballads. In fact, I strongly believe that the man can't actually hear music. He is totally, utterly clueless. Witness his godawful furrowed-brow jigging when he thinks someone is doing something good. The man is a useless scrotum-faced fuckwit and I hope he gets the sack from everything ever.


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 28, 2009)

May Kasahara said:


> The man is a useless scrotum-faced fuckwit and I hope he gets the sack from everything ever.


----------



## moomoo (Sep 28, 2009)

May Kasahara said:


> Are you joking? Louis Walsh knows fuck all about fuck all apart from putting Irish lads in suits and making them sing covers of ballads. In fact, I strongly believe that the man can't actually hear music. He is totally, utterly clueless. Witness his godawful furrowed-brow jigging when he thinks someone is doing something good. The man is a useless scrotum-faced fuckwit and I hope he gets the sack from everything ever.



You're not a fan of Louis then?


----------



## Espresso (Sep 28, 2009)

May Kasahara said:


> Are you joking? Louis Walsh knows fuck all about fuck all apart from putting Irish lads in suits and making them sing covers of ballads. In fact, I strongly believe that the man can't actually hear music. He is totally, utterly clueless. Witness his godawful furrowed-brow jigging when he thinks someone is doing something good. The man is a useless scrotum-faced fuckwit and I hope he gets the sack from everything ever.



Don't hold back, now. Tell us what you really think.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 28, 2009)

Gromit said:


> Good point. Oh dear.
> 
> Just realized that 3 of the over 25s will have to be given the boot in the next round. Theres only 1 I'm not fussed on. The other 5 are better than most of the other acts in the show. Yet 2 of the 5 will have to go. Thats gutting.
> 
> ...



This is the thing with X factor. the 12 best acts in the competition could all be over 25, but only 3 can get to the final rounds. having seen the 12 for the tv stages I am not sure, but this might just be the weakest X-Factor ever.


----------



## paulhackett (Sep 28, 2009)

May Kasahara said:


> Are you joking? Louis Walsh knows fuck all about fuck all apart from putting Irish lads in suits and making them sing covers of ballads. In fact, I strongly believe that the man can't actually hear music. He is totally, utterly clueless. Witness his godawful furrowed-brow jigging when he thinks someone is doing something good. The man is a useless scrotum-faced fuckwit and I hope he gets the sack from everything ever.



I think he's actually thinking spit roast..


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 28, 2009)

That band made up of three teenage girls of seemingly Phillipino descent have been booted out 'cos one lied about her age.


----------



## dodgepot (Sep 28, 2009)

nadine coyle lied about her age, and look what happened to her!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 28, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> nadine coyle lied about her age, and look what happened to her!



She became Northern Irish


----------



## 1927 (Sep 28, 2009)

I dont think its fair that Daniel was allowed to enter, having already had a pop career, a failed one at that. But it seems he's not the only one http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/tvandradio/x-factor/6238257/X-Factor-one-in-four-acts-former-contestants-or-pop-stars.html


----------



## 1927 (Sep 28, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> That band made up of three teenage girls of seemingly Phillipino descent have been booted out 'cos one lied about her age.



Thing is they must have been booted out ages ago as the judges houses bit was recorded sometime ago.

Those horrible little Irish twats must be gutted, get thru to the judges house and they get to go to Ireland!


----------



## clicker (Sep 28, 2009)

All the groups are dire, most of the girls are dire and the young boys are instantly forgettable.....only the over 25's are any good......and half of them have to leave next week......looks like Simon will win this year.


----------



## Looby (Oct 3, 2009)

Their faces when Kylie walked in.


----------



## fubert (Oct 3, 2009)

May Kasahara said:


> Here's what I hope will happen:
> 
> Louis gets the groups
> The loathsome Irish twins fall into this category
> ...



No.

Crash land on an island and one survivor is forced to eat the body of the other one.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 3, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> nadine coyle lied about her age, and look what happened to her!



It's not a question of talent because of her age. 

More due to the fact that labour laws limit the hours that they can exploit an under 16 yr old for. She wouldn't be able to work the hours could and one presumes right up to the live final they work a lot of hours including rehersals.


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 3, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Their faces when Kylie walked in.



I would have fainted. I love her. No, really.


----------



## Looby (Oct 3, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> I would have fainted. I love her. No, really.



It would be really intimidating wouldn't it?


----------



## 1927 (Oct 3, 2009)

What is it with Louis and those frigging twins. Simon has argued from day one that they are horrible little twats, they just do the worst audition at the house, Ronan K says they were crap and still he argues that they should be given a chance and people will love them. GGGrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Looby (Oct 3, 2009)

1927 said:


> What is it with Louis and those frigging twins. Simon has argued from day one that they are horrible little twats, they just do the worst audition at the house, Ronan K says they were crap and still he argues that they should be given a chance and people will love them. GGGrrrrrrrrrrr




He's ridiculously pig headed and won't admit he's wrong. That's why the fucking conway sisters got so far.


----------



## catrina (Oct 3, 2009)

omg, what's simon going to do? the only one who hasn't performed well yet is olly.


----------



## Looby (Oct 3, 2009)

catrina said:


> omg, what's simon going to do? the only one who hasn't performed well yet is olly.



It's tough isn't it? I don't like Danyl-he's a bit try hard.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 3, 2009)

Afro bloke annoyed me last week but that song quite took my breath away. Especially when I realised it's an Oasis song  Who knew it could ever sound so emotional?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 3, 2009)

May Kasahara said:


> Afro bloke annoyed me last week but that song quite took my breath away. Especially when I realised it's an Oasis song  Who knew it could ever sound so emotional?



Last week I thought he had attached a furry tail to his jeans.  This week I realised it's a scarf.  He's scarf bum.


----------



## Looby (Oct 3, 2009)

Lucie looks a bit like Edith Bowman. Dannii has got a really, really strong group too. I think the live shows are gonna be aces.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 3, 2009)

This week is why I hate this categories lark. I'd put all the 25's through based on a mix of past and present performances. 

Axing 3 of em seems an injustice to me.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 3, 2009)

Lucie is robotic. I want Rachel and the lovely sweet Dagenham girl to go through, they are fantastic.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 3, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Lucie looks a bit like Edith Bowman. Dannii has got a really, really strong group too. I think the live shows are gonna be aces.



Yes!

I can't wait!


----------



## Looby (Oct 3, 2009)

Gromit said:


> This week is why I hate this categories lark. I'd put all the 25's through based on a mix of past and present performances.
> 
> Axing 3 of em seems an injustice to me.



Usually there's at least a couple that you think 'nah' about but not this year really apart from those fucking twins.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 3, 2009)

That cypriot girl looks sexy as fook in those dresses. Those eyes too. 

Her song was so screechy from the nerves though.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 3, 2009)

I really hope supertan Stacey doesn't go through, she was shit.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 3, 2009)

May Kasahara said:


> Lucie is robotic. I want Rachel and the lovely sweet Dagenham girl to go through, they are fantastic.



That Lucie has so many options it doesn't matter if she makes it or not on X factor. Film offers. Top stage school offers. All sorts.

This is my future, nothing else. Bullshit.


----------



## Geri (Oct 3, 2009)

I want Stacey from Dagenham, Lucie, Nicole (?) (dead dad) and afro man to go through.


----------



## catrina (Oct 3, 2009)

i wonder what sorts of checks they do at the airport on jason's hair? I mean, he had to go to and from the US. But he deserves to go through on his first audition alone.

I think Danyl was better than the guy who was in pop idols with cheryl tonight, but the pop idol guy seems like a nicer guy and it's his last chance, and he was quite good.

Treyc and dead dad woman were also quite incredible. Really tough choice in that group.

I wonder what will happen with the girls...they're all good and they all messed up. Presence of Kylie, I suppose..


----------



## catrina (Oct 3, 2009)

which one is lucie again?


----------



## colacubes (Oct 3, 2009)

Predictions for those to go through:

Girls

Dagenham Stacey
Rachel
Robotic Lucie

Over 25s

One True Voice bloke
Dead dad woman
Big afro bloke

I missed the rest as I was making dinner but those little fecking twins are bound to


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 3, 2009)

The Welsh girl who did an identikit version of I Will Always Love You at her first audition.


----------



## catrina (Oct 3, 2009)

yeah, she'll go through, but she's really screechy.

which one's rachel? sorry, didn't pay attention to names!


----------



## Gromit (Oct 3, 2009)

catrina said:


> which one is lucie again?



Welsh girl from the little village of Pentyrch. So tiny and remote blah blah. 

Aside from it being a taxi ride from Cardiff. I used to deliver bloody curries to the place from Cardiff.


----------



## Geri (Oct 3, 2009)

May Kasahara said:


> The Welsh girl who did an identikit version of I Will Always Love You at her first audition.



I don't think it was an identikit version at all. It sounded nothing like Whitney (thank god) or Dolly. I thought she sang it in her own way, which was good.


----------



## catrina (Oct 3, 2009)

Gromit said:


> Aside from it being a taxi ride from Cardiff. I used to deliver bloody curries to the place from Cardiff.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 3, 2009)

It was exactly the same as Whitney's version, phrased the same, everything.


----------



## Geri (Oct 3, 2009)

May Kasahara said:


> It was exactly the same as Whitney's version, phrased the same, everything.



We'll have to agree to disagree then. I hate Whitney's yelling, she didn't do that - hers was a lot softer.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 3, 2009)

Yes, her tone is different but the way she sang the song, her embellishments, the timing, everything was a direct copy of Whitney's. I couldn't believe Simon saying 'you made it your own', what a crock.

I hate Whitney's voice and that song, btw, just in case you think I'm getting all bald about her being ripped off


----------



## pootle (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm feeling a lot of love in this room (thread) people now we're back to the original/proppa format!

Have just been watching the sunday repeats on itv2 and this is MUCH more like it!

I am especially loving that girl group with that girl kinda singing/rapping in summat like Spanish


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 4, 2009)

pootle said:


> I am especially loving that girl group with that girl kinda singing/rapping in summat like Spanish



Yeah - they're my favs!


----------



## Geri (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm crying already


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 4, 2009)

Geri said:


> I'm crying already



Pull yourself together...


----------



## Gromit (Oct 4, 2009)

Geri said:


> I'm crying already



I'm preparing to be outraged by some grave injustice.


----------



## Geri (Oct 4, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> Pull yourself together...



Other people crying always sets me off!


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 4, 2009)

Kick out those twin quiff-idiots pleeeeeeeeease...


----------



## Miss Peabody (Oct 4, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> Kick out those twin quiff-idiots pleeeeeeeeease...


Them staying in would make me cry


----------



## Miss Peabody (Oct 4, 2009)

Faces you just want to slap


----------



## pigtails (Oct 4, 2009)

Miss Peabody said:


> Them staying in would make me cry



better get the tissues!!!

Louis is such a predictable cunt!


----------



## oddworld (Oct 4, 2009)

Louis , Louis , Louis 

Repeat after me.....


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't get this show. Is endless shots of distraught young people, tears et al & low self esteem deemed entertainment?

Sorry, only just saw a show this afternoon - it's not my usual viewing fodder - was waiting for the Bond movie...


----------



## 1927 (Oct 4, 2009)

Gromit said:


> I'm preparing to be outraged by some grave injustice.



I've seen the last 12 and there will be!!


----------



## Geri (Oct 4, 2009)

Bloody hell, Cheryl is clueless.


----------



## madzone (Oct 4, 2009)

Now I know I'm tired. I'm weeping buckets at X Factor


----------



## 1927 (Oct 4, 2009)

What wqe need is the other three judges to gand up on Louis and tell him they've had to kick out some really good acts and he has wasted one of his places in the finals for those little Irish cocks, and get him to kick the little feckers out on pain of death!!


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 4, 2009)

1927 said:


> little Irish cocks



Impossible, there's no such thing.


----------



## oddworld (Oct 4, 2009)

madzone said:


> Now I know I'm tired. I'm weeping buckets at X Factor


 


Its giving me goosebumps.


----------



## Geri (Oct 4, 2009)

Cheryl is full of shit.


----------



## pootle (Oct 4, 2009)

oddworld said:


> Its giving me goosebumps.



Lulz! Me too! I *am* a bit tired and emotional, but still!  

I reckon I should start planning my X Factor Party, eh?


----------



## Geri (Oct 4, 2009)

Bah! I like Nicole & Jamie, and they can't both go through.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 4, 2009)

Geri said:


> Bah! I like Nicole & Jamie, and they can't both go through.



Hardly just is it that one of them misses out and Irish brats are thru?


----------



## Looby (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm a bit behind because I've been on the phone. 

Louis you fucking stupid twat.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 4, 2009)

oh no - I really liked Nicole...


----------



## moomoo (Oct 4, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> oh no - I really liked Nicole...



And me.


----------



## Geri (Oct 4, 2009)

1927 said:


> Hardly just is it that one of them misses out and Irish brats are thru?



That's why the category format is a crock of shit.


----------



## Geri (Oct 4, 2009)

Does anyone else find Ricky annoying? He reminds me of Ray Quinn.


----------



## Looby (Oct 4, 2009)

Why didn't cheryl put that cute american through-he was better than adam rickett. Don't let that rhydian one through chezza.


----------



## pootle (Oct 4, 2009)

Yay! Miss Frank and that Olley fella are through. They is my favourite atm.

And I know this is a controversial view but I'm really not that bothered by the afro fella. I think he's a bit on the irritating side 

And now time for Come Dine With Me on C4 +1  and they say sunday night telly is crap!


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 4, 2009)

pootle said:


> And I know this is a controversial view but I'm really not that bothered by the afro fella. I think he's a bit on the irritating side



i agree.


----------



## pigtails (Oct 4, 2009)

pootle said:


> And I know this is a controversial view but I'm really not that bothered by the afro fella. I think he's a bit on the irritating side



defo and that other one who did the best first audition ever......... not convinced!

I much prefered the women to either of them!


----------



## Looby (Oct 4, 2009)

pootle said:


> Yay! Miss Frank and that Olley fella are through. They is my favourite atm.
> 
> And I know this is a controversial view but I'm really not that bothered by the afro fella. I think he's a bit on the irritating side
> 
> And now time for Come Dine With Me on C4 +1  and they say sunday night telly is crap!



Is olley the adam ricketts one?


----------



## Looby (Oct 4, 2009)

afro guy is a bit cheesy isn't he? But so is that Danyl. I don't like him. Stupid name too.

Just realised who olley is.


----------



## pootle (Oct 4, 2009)

Nah - he's more the one that looks like a sorta cheeky chap, essex geez.

Fairly unremarkable. Dresses in a bit of a Dermot lite look.


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 4, 2009)

pigtails said:


> defo and that other one who did the best first audition ever......... not convinced!



urgh god, the one that was singing out of the side of his face doing that stupid dancing? he was well shit.


----------



## Looby (Oct 4, 2009)

pootle said:


> Nah - he's more the one that looks like a sorta cheeky chap, essex geez.
> 
> Fairly unremarkable. Dresses in a bit of a Dermot lite look.



he is a chubby dermot isn't he? 

One True Voice man is out. Oooooooooooooh.


----------



## Looby (Oct 4, 2009)

Why isn't misspelt tracy going through. FFS THESE JUDGES ARE WANK.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm not feeling any of them this year; they all smell of desperate sell-yer-granny wannabeeishness. Those twins are a disgrace.


----------



## Looby (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm angry.


----------



## Voley (Oct 4, 2009)

I gave up a week back. Pity. I loved the X factor last year.


----------



## 43mhz (Oct 4, 2009)

Lloyd to win







monster monster


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 4, 2009)

Why did Cheryl put the three shittest, most boring guys through? 

Olly shouldn't have gone through over misspelt Tracey, he's horrible.

I've already said all I need to say about Louis.

I hope Dannii's group smashes them all.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 4, 2009)

1927 on 28th September said:


> This is the thing with X factor. the 12 best acts in the competition could all be over 25, but only 3 can get to the final rounds. having seen the 12 for the tv stages I am not sure, but this might just be the weakest X-Factor ever.






			
				Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> I'm not feeling any of them this year; they all smell of desperate sell-yer-granny wannabeeishness. Those twins are a disgrace.



I told tha!


----------



## Gromit (Oct 4, 2009)

Horsefaced squeeky voiced girl got through instead of gorgeous Cypriot girl 

Olly got through instead of fat unfashionable woman who didn't have the same press hype as Susan Bolye  Typical Simon. Always going for image over musical talent. Shame it wasn't Britains Got Talent. She have stood more chance there. 

Aside from that I'm relatively happy. The twins will add some disharmony which should make things a little more interesting.


----------



## catrina (Oct 4, 2009)

wtf? Olly instead of Trayc or nicole? I thought for sure he was going home. His performances have been awful except his first audition.

Duane should have stayed, too.


----------



## Geri (Oct 4, 2009)

Gromit said:


> Horsefaced squeeky voiced girl got through instead of gorgeous Cypriot girl



You could equally say that Lucie or Rachel got through instead of her. It's 3 out of 6, not a head to head.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 4, 2009)

Gromit said:


> Horsefaced squeeky voiced girl got through instead of gorgeous Cypriot girl



Because she was better.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 5, 2009)

I think Cheryl is a heartless witch, after seeing how she acted towards that poor Mancunian lad with the operatic voice. And it was all an act. She's as hardfaced as they come, but was there really any need for that? What a miserable bint she is. 
There was never the slightest doubt that she'd take Joe. Because she's obviously trying to wrest the title of Most Parochial And Stupidly Biased Judge from Loius.  But out of her group the only one with a chance of winning the whole thing was Duane. Sending him home just shows that she's probably under orders not to win the whole thing again.
Cynical? Moi? 

I felt really sorry for Treyc, I thought she was brilliant.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 5, 2009)

May Kasahara said:


> Because she was better.



Had a bit of a Susan Boyle moment when she first auditioned, but I have warmed to her. Of all the contestants I think she is the most genuine and she is so excitable and naive in a way and I'd really like her life to change for the better as I think it she isnt taking anything for granted and seems really amazed by the whole thing.


----------



## catrina (Oct 5, 2009)

Espresso said:


> But out of her group the only one with a chance of winning the whole thing was Duane. Sending him home just shows that she's probably under orders not to win the whole thing again.
> Cynical? Moi?
> 
> I felt really sorry for Treyc, I thought she was brilliant.



Word and word. wtf was that? Duane was the ONLY boy who could sing and also win the show. The opera boy was obviously a good singer, but it's not an operatic type show.

I don't know what is up with Simon. It was a tough category, but Olly was at the bottom of my list. I thought Treyc would go at the expense of Nicole, not him.

Though, to be fair, Simon was kind of right about Nicole and the cheesy stomping. Even though she's obviously a brilliant singer.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 10, 2009)

WTF is Cheryl wearing?  She wouldn't want a big gust of wind up there she'll float away.... guess you can't see it whilst she's sitting down.  

Gaijinboy who claims not to watch such rubbish made a very girly but unpleasant comment about Dani's hair...


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 10, 2009)

It is a strange outfit but she looks like a lil doll! Aaww Cheryl. 

I hope the twins are SHIT.


----------



## lilli (Oct 10, 2009)

Kandy Rain - Stick to stripping!! 

Hubby works where they do their practices, apparently drowning cats make better noises when trying to get out of the sack 

and what did Cheryl do throw the quality street away and wear the wrappers?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 10, 2009)

ooh blimey - vicious!  Cheryl is well pissed off!  I think that she and Dani are talking shit though - they're hardly ones to be talking about dressing provocatively.  Personally I think if they were pole dancers in the past - so what!?!  Also it was quite a good performance.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 10, 2009)

I like Olly but for some reason his hair disturbs me.


----------



## Geri (Oct 10, 2009)

moomoo said:


> I like Olly but for some reason his hair disturbs me.



It's Weeble hair.


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 10, 2009)

Tbf to them though.....they said those things because the Miss Rains were whinging about their past being talked about more than their music/talent etc. and they wanted to be judged on their *ahem* abilities. Cheryl n Danni have a point imo. 



lilli said:


> and what did Cheryl do throw the quality street away and wear the wrappers?


----------



## Geri (Oct 10, 2009)

Don't like Rikki, but he's the best so far.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 10, 2009)

Aargh he was pants - hated his outfit, he ruined that song for me.... 


 Dagenham Stace...


----------



## moomoo (Oct 10, 2009)

I love Stacey, she's completely bonkers!


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 10, 2009)

She's very sweet.  Not sure about that cover mind.  She's very likeable though.


----------



## Geri (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah, she's ace.


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 10, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Tbf to them though.....they said those things because the Miss Rains were whinging about their past being talked about more than their music/talent etc. and they wanted to be judged on their *ahem* abilities. Cheryl n Danni have a point imo.



yeah, i totally agree. 

and stacey is streets ahead of the others so far.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 10, 2009)

ooh.. Miss Frank have been my favs so far - I hope they do ok!


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 10, 2009)

I think they're best group. Gwan do good girls.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah - I was looking forward to Graziella doing some rapping too - they were fine but I wish they'd sang something a bit more exciting.   


ooh Simon's such a bitch....   "the two bookends"...   HOW pissed off do they look!!


----------



## moomoo (Oct 10, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> Yeah - I was looking forward to Graziella doing some rapping too - they were fine but I wish they'd sang something a bit more exciting.
> 
> 
> ooh Simon's such a bitch....   "the two bookends"...   HOW pissed off do they look!!



How rude was that?!


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 10, 2009)

moomoo said:


> How rude was that?!



Actually I felt a bit sorry for them all after - the two "bookends" looked really upset and Graziella looked pretty uncomfortable... could be pretty awkward really..


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 10, 2009)

he's _still_ got a scarf in his back pocket... it just makes me think of that PE game and makes me want to run after him and pull it out...


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 10, 2009)

TRex song on XFactaaaa! Love it


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 10, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> Aargh he was pants - hated his outfit, he ruined that song for me....
> 
> 
> Dagenham Stace...





moomoo said:


> I love Stacey, she's completely bonkers!





Geri said:


> Yeah, she's ace.





dodgepot said:


> yeah, i totally agree.
> 
> and stacey is streets ahead of the others so far.




As much as I love Stace, could she handle the pressure.  She must be the most nervous, excitable contestant ever 

I think she'll stay a while though.  I hope so


----------



## 1927 (Oct 10, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> TRex song on XFactaaaa! Love it



I'm waiting for the series when they step right outside tehri comfort zone and we get a week where they all sing a Smiths song!


----------



## moomoo (Oct 10, 2009)

Lucie is fab.


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 10, 2009)

She so is


----------



## bellator (Oct 10, 2009)

These two idiots are gonna get slated


----------



## Celt (Oct 10, 2009)

ok

the twins

can't move and sing at the same time

not as awful as I'd hoped

Lucie was great 

I love stacie - but I don't think she can take it


----------



## Celt (Oct 10, 2009)

don't know his name, but I think we will

he had a fab fab fab voice


who was he


----------



## moomoo (Oct 10, 2009)

Cor!  Joe is a bit scrummy!  Shame he's so young...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 10, 2009)

moomoo said:


> Cor!  Joe is a bit scrummy!  Shame he's so young...




Down girl 

Nice set of gnashers


----------



## madzone (Oct 10, 2009)

No-one's really doing it for me  I thought Stacey and Lucie were the only ones who sang well enough to justify being where they were.


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 10, 2009)

Celt said:


> the twins
> not as awful as I'd hoped


Innit  Slightly entertaining and not as annoying but that might be because they didn't talk much. Not great singers at all.


----------



## girasol (Oct 10, 2009)

moomoo said:


> Lucie is fab.



She's my favourite, although I missed her tonight, was she as amazing as ever?  what did she sing?


----------



## Geri (Oct 10, 2009)

This should be interesting.


----------



## madzone (Oct 10, 2009)

Never have I been so wrong about someone. I thought he was ace on his audition


----------



## moomoo (Oct 10, 2009)

madzone said:


> Never have I been so wrong about someone. I thought he was ace on his audition



I thought he was really good!


----------



## madzone (Oct 10, 2009)

moomoo said:


> I thought he was really good!


 He bores the shit out of me. He's nowhere near as good as he thinks he is IMO


----------



## Geri (Oct 10, 2009)

I thought he did well.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 10, 2009)

Everyone else may as well go home, Danyl is in adiffernt class to everyone else. Wtf is Danny going on about? If she is saying what I think she is then she is bang out of order and should be sacked.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 10, 2009)

Why did Dani say that at all?  Why even go there??


----------



## Geri (Oct 10, 2009)

1927 said:


> Everyone else may as well go home, Danyl is in adiffernt class to everyone else. Wtf is Danny going on about? If she is saying what I think she is then she is bang out of order and should be sacked.



I didn't hear what she said because someone was talking when she was on - what did she say?


----------



## moomoo (Oct 10, 2009)

Bit rude and unnecessary of Danni to bring up a reference to him being gay. What was that all about?


----------



## moomoo (Oct 10, 2009)

Geri said:


> I didn't hear what she said because someone was talking when she was on - what did she say?



She said something along the lines of 'if what you read in the papers is true then there was no need for you to change the gender reference'.  He replied 'I'm not ashamed'.


----------



## madzone (Oct 10, 2009)

moomoo said:


> She said something along the lines of 'if what you read in the papers is true then there was no need for you to change the gender reference'. He replied 'I'm not ashamed'.


 What's been in the papers?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 10, 2009)

She said that, in a questioning way... "maybe if the reports in the newspaper were to be believed then he didn't need to change the gender references in the song."  She was basically asking him if he's gay or suggesting that he's gay - but it came out as really quite snide... and inappropriate.


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 10, 2009)

yeah, that was out of order of danni. 

stacey or miss frank for me so far.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 10, 2009)

madzone said:


> What's been in the papers?



I dunno.  Haven't bought a paper in about 4 years.


----------



## madzone (Oct 10, 2009)

moomoo said:


> I dunno. Haven't bought a paper in about 4 years.


 How do you light the fire?


----------



## moomoo (Oct 10, 2009)

madzone said:


> How do you light the fire?




With stern looks.


----------



## madzone (Oct 10, 2009)

moomoo said:


> With stern looks.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 10, 2009)

Lucie is so boring

Stacey was great

Totally not getting why everyone keeps saying about South Shields Joe 'we've found a little popstar', he's fucking criminally average

Twins must die

Danyl = gash, with a big note at the end to make everyone forget that he was gash.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 10, 2009)

Its not even new news, its been public knowledge since the first auditions back in august, so even more inappropriate that she should mention it now.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 10, 2009)

May Kasahara said:


> Totally not getting why everyone keeps saying about South Shields Joe 'we've found a little popstar', he's fucking criminally average



He's very cute though...


----------



## Geri (Oct 10, 2009)

He's too toothy.


----------



## madzone (Oct 10, 2009)

1927 said:


> Its not even new news, its been public knowledge since the first auditions back in august, so even more inappropriate that she should mention it now.


 Hardly a sacking offence though. She was just being crass.


----------



## madzone (Oct 10, 2009)

May Kasahara said:


> Lucie is so boring
> 
> Stacey was great
> 
> ...


 *gives May a round of applause*


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 10, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> Why did Dani say that at all?  Why even go there??


Innit. Well out of fukn order.



dodgepot said:


> stacey or miss frank for me so far.


I LIKE MissFrank 
Danyl n Lucis are my favs too so far. I may change my mind. 



moomoo said:


> With stern looks.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 10, 2009)

can't believe danni said that. I don't like Danyl atall (whether he can sing or not), but people are gonna vote for him now, b'cos of Danni's stupid catty comment


----------



## moomoo (Oct 10, 2009)

I think she was showing off and trying to be big and clever.  And failed.  

I'm going for Danyl, Joe (purely for aesthetic reasons cos I really am that shallow ), Lucie and Stacey.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 10, 2009)

i agree with whoever said Lucie was boring. The boring song she sang didn't help the boringness either


----------



## pennimania (Oct 10, 2009)

I cannot believe anyone could like Stacey -her (talking) voice alone is sssooooooooo annoying. I could kill her in the face to quote El Jefe 

Lucie dull.

Ricky - dreadful.

Danyl -fucking dreadful (and dull).

Really only like Jamie  and the twins and only because they're annoying


----------



## clicker (Oct 10, 2009)

Danyl must have done something in the house to really piss off louis, Danni and Cheryl....they all made reference to his ego. Danni tried to spice it up with a gay scoop and failed miserably.

Loving the stace,the 'fro and the olly.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 10, 2009)

I can't stand Danyl. Or the afro guy. Or the twins. Or the pole dancers. 

I quite like Joe, erm Ollie's quite good. Oooh i like the other girl group - they're quite cool. And Staci - she's good too.


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 10, 2009)

May Kasahara said:


> Lucie is so boring
> 
> Stacey was great
> 
> ...




pretty much all of this^^^^ but i don't hate the twins - i find them amusing, but there's no way they should have come this far.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 10, 2009)

Dannii's starting to get bitchy in her old age I reckon.  Starting on the pole dancers and now that lad at the end


----------



## clicker (Oct 10, 2009)

...and didnt danni have a pop at the twins for eating the girls food in the house.....


----------



## moomoo (Oct 10, 2009)

clicker said:


> ...and didnt danni have a pop at the twins for eating the girls food in the house.....



Yeah, but she's allowed to have a pop at the twins cos we hate them.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 10, 2009)

clicker said:


> ...and didnt danni have a pop at the twins for eating the girls food in the house.....




Maybe she secretly wants the girls to get fat as she's jealous of them


----------



## LM17 (Oct 10, 2009)

clicker said:


> ...and didnt danni have a pop at the twins for eating the girls food in the house.....



I reckon the twins are so evil they probably eat kittens for breakfast, as well as nicking everyone else's food


----------



## machine cat (Oct 11, 2009)

I like the twins. They're so crap but the fact that they have got this far just proves what an utter deaf cock Louis is.

And an utterly, low, cheap shot by Danni ffs.


----------



## Geri (Oct 11, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> i agree with whoever said Lucie was boring. The boring song she sang didn't help the boringness either



I think it's a great song, but it's too well known by Leona and anyone would have difficulties singing it as well and having unfavourable comparisons made.

She is quite reserved, personality wise, but she has a great voice. I didn't think Leona had much personality when she was on it, but she made up for it when she sang.


----------



## pootle (Oct 11, 2009)

I have to say I found the first of the lives shows a bit on the dull side.

Olly was a bit disappointing for me as were Miss Frank but they are still my favourite.

Kandy Rain can jog right on though and not because they were pole dancers or whateves but more because they are like a value Pussycat Dollies and the the spelling with a K *puke*

Afro bonce also can clearly jog on.

Any predictions for who is going to go tonight?  The Twins were the weakest act but I think lots of grannies are going to give them the sympathy vote I reckon


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 11, 2009)

pootle said:


> Any predictions for who is going to go tonight?


Danni


----------



## clicker (Oct 11, 2009)

I reckon the twins or kandy rain will go....hopefully they'll give the others a fortnights breathing space...cant see Louis being up for a live show after Stephen Gately's death though...


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 11, 2009)

I want either of those ^ to go.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 11, 2009)

clicker said:


> I reckon the twins or kandy rain will go....hopefully they'll give the others a fortnights breathing space...cant see Louis being up for a live show after Stephen Gately's death though...




Yeah, I wonder whether they might have to cancel it?


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 11, 2009)

Nah, Louis will turn up for the sympathy vote and the twins will stay 

Kandy Rain make me laugh with their "we just want people to see that we're not just ex-strippers". You might want to give your image an overhaul if that's the case, girls, cos at the moment you're making it pretty bloody obvious.


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 11, 2009)

May Kasahara said:


> Nah, Louis will turn up for the sympathy vote *and the twins will stay*


Ohgod, no. 


May Kasahara said:


> Kandy Rain make me laugh with their "we just want people to see that we're not just ex-strippers". You might want to give your image an overhaul if that's the case, girls, cos at the moment you're making it pretty bloody obvious.


Yup. Exactly what Cheryl and Danni were trying to say.


----------



## madzone (Oct 11, 2009)

pootle said:


> I have to say I found the first of the lives shows a bit on the dull side.
> 
> Olly was a bit disappointing for me as were Miss Frank but they are still my favourite.
> 
> ...


 
Not just a sympathy vote but the same kind of vote that keeps disruptive people in BB etc. People will want to see just how annoying they can get.


----------



## madzone (Oct 11, 2009)

May Kasahara said:


> Nah, Kandy Rain make me laugh with their "we just want people to see that we're not just ex-strippers". You might want to give your image an overhaul if that's the case, girls, cos at the moment you're making it pretty bloody obvious.


 


Strumpet said:


> Yup. Exactly what Cheryl and Danni were trying to say.


  Exactly. I don't get why people thought Danni and Cheryl were just being bitchy. They're trying to do them a favour ffs.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 11, 2009)

I think Simon was spot on, girls are never going to like Candy Rain (as we can see on this thread) because of what they are. To be honest, i agree with him that Britney, Girls Allowed, Christina all dress far more provocatively than them, but thems the breaks.

There are some girls that just send off a vibe tghat makes other girls hate them, and that is 80% of the voters on X Factor, so bye bye Candy Rain


----------



## yardbird (Oct 11, 2009)

I don't watch this, but for those interested, radio5 has just said that Louis will not be there tonight.
Enjoy Simon Cowell and the two ladies


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 11, 2009)

D'wards said:


> To be honest, i agree with him that Britney, Girls Allowed, Christina all dress far more provocatively than them, but thems the breaks.



but that's not the point...


----------



## madzone (Oct 11, 2009)

D'wards said:


> I think Simon was spot on, girls are never going to like Candy Rain (as we can see on this thread) because of what they are. To be honest, i agree with him that Britney, Girls Allowed, Christina all dress far more provocatively than them, but thems the breaks.
> 
> There are some girls that just send off a vibe tghat makes other girls hate them, and that is 80% of the voters on X Factor, so bye bye Candy Rain


 Bollocks. I don't have an issue with how they dress, if they want to look provocative and that kind of sexy then they should go for it. I have an issue with them moaning about being seen as just strippers. If they don't want to be seen as strippers or pole dancers then why are they continuing to dress like them? Either be it and shut up or change it and shut up.

And that is just a cheap fucking jibe that's been aimed at women for fucking millenia - 'Oh you're just jealous'


----------



## Looby (Oct 11, 2009)

yardbird said:


> I don't watch this, but for those interested, radio5 has just said that Louis will not be there tonight.
> Enjoy Simon Cowell and the two ladies



Wonder how that will work in the judges votes. It does mean that if one of his groups are in the bottom 2 they're more likely to go. 

Fuck off john and edward.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 11, 2009)

madzone said:


> Bollocks. I don't have an issue with how they dress, if they want to look provocative and that kind of sexy then they should go for it. I have an issue with them moaning about being seen as just strippers. If they don't want to be seen as strippers or pole dancers then why are they continuing to dress like them? Either be it and shut up or change it and shut up.
> 
> And that is just a cheap fucking jibe that's been aimed at women for fucking millenia - 'Oh you're just jealous'



*reciprocal round of applause*

Fucking hell, that group performance was the worst thing I have ever seen in my life


----------



## 1927 (Oct 11, 2009)

D'wards said:


> I think Simon was spot on, girls are never going to like Candy Rain (as we can see on this thread) because of what they are. To be honest, i agree with him that Britney, Girls Allowed, Christina all dress far more provocatively than them, but thems the breaks.



Thats not the point thos urely. These were the girls that wanted to be known for their singing not their sex appeal and then they dress like that. The words cake and eat it come to mind!


----------



## 1927 (Oct 11, 2009)

yardbird said:


> I don't watch this, but for those interested, radio5 has just said that Louis will not be there tonight.
> Enjoy Simon Cowell and the two ladies



Thats a pity cos he's going to be totally pwned when the twins get voted off.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 11, 2009)

madzone said:


> Bollocks. I don't have an issue with how they dress, if they want to look provocative and that kind of sexy then they should go for it. I have an issue with them moaning about being seen as just strippers. If they don't want to be seen as strippers or pole dancers then why are they continuing to dress like them? Either be it and shut up or change it and shut up.



I think the thing is that they may well have said they wanted to be taken as something other than strippers - but I doubt they have much say in what they're made to wear.  That will be Louis/the stylists whatever.   Personally I think they should take the - yes we were strippers before - get over it line and wear what the hell they like.  I thought they looked pretty good tbh!   

Still it's all good controversy isn't it - keeps us talking about X-Factor, along with the horrible twins, Dani's controversial comment etc.... so job done!!


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 11, 2009)

1927 said:


> Thats a pity cos he's going to be totally pwned when the twins get voted off.



I can't stand the twins, but they're incredibly unpopular and they're going to make shit loads of money from people phoning up to vote them off.  So I doubt he'll be too upset...


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 11, 2009)

59 years old


----------



## 1927 (Oct 11, 2009)

Pity that Alexnadra Burke has to mime now that she's a star!! Even the opening number form this years contestants wasn't live. ffs . i thought this was a singing competition, and they have to prerecord everything!!


----------



## Looby (Oct 11, 2009)

I love Alexandra's single.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 11, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Wonder how that will work in the judges votes. It does mean that if one of his groups are in the bottom 2 they're more likely to go.
> 
> Fuck off john and edward.




I think both the bottom two will be groups. Thing is Kandy Rain aren't popular with Danii and Cheryl so the twins may get a reprieve!


----------



## colacubes (Oct 11, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> I love Alexandra's single.



I didn't 

She looked hot though


----------



## Looby (Oct 11, 2009)

1927 said:


> I think both the bottom two will be groups. Thing is Kandy Rain aren't popular with Danii and Cheryl so the twins may get a reprieve!



I think/hope Dannii and Cheryl would rather Kandy Rain get the chance to improve than keep the boys in.


----------



## Looby (Oct 11, 2009)

nipsla said:


> I didn't
> 
> She looked hot though



Yeah, really hot.  It was a grower for me and took a couple of listens.


----------



## Geri (Oct 11, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> I love Alexandra's single.



It's very catchy, and she looks fantastic.


----------



## Looby (Oct 11, 2009)

Please visit my x factor poll and vote btw. Ta very much.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 11, 2009)

ooh... Dani apologises!!  
bloody hell - now Simon's apologising.

What next?


----------



## Geri (Oct 11, 2009)

Utter pish.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 11, 2009)

I liked Alex's single as well. 

Robbie is looking HOT!!!!!


----------



## pigtails (Oct 11, 2009)

moomoo said:


> I liked Alex's single as well.
> 
> Robbie is looking HOT!!!!!



shame he's such a cunt


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Oct 11, 2009)

OMG He was off his head.


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 11, 2009)

moomoo said:


> I liked Alex's single as well.
> 
> Robbie is looking HOT!!!!!



I thought he was looking and moving like a 21st century Norman Wisdom..


----------



## moomoo (Oct 11, 2009)

pigtails said:


> shame he's such a cunt



I don't care about that.  I'm shallow.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 11, 2009)

Chester Copperpot said:


> OMG He was off his head.



I wondered that - do you think?  He did look a bit - well odd and shiny of eye...


----------



## pigtails (Oct 11, 2009)

moomoo said:


> I don't care about that.  I'm shallow.



that's ok, so long as it's just his looks you like him for....... if it was his personality I may have to staop talking to you


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Oct 11, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> I wondered that - do you think?  He did look a bit - well odd and shiny of eye...



Without a shadow!


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 11, 2009)

pissy flares


----------



## rikwakefield (Oct 11, 2009)

Chester Copperpot said:


> OMG He was off his head.



I came to post the same thing. In my opinion he was on something.


----------



## pigtails (Oct 11, 2009)

This is why the public shouldn't be allowed to vote!


----------



## colacubes (Oct 11, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> I wondered that - do you think?  He did look a bit - well odd and shiny of eye...



I thought that too 

John and Edward ffs


----------



## 1927 (Oct 11, 2009)

You never can trust the British public to get anything right in a vote can you?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 11, 2009)

Yay - Go Miss Frank!!


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 11, 2009)

pigtails said:


> This is why the public shouldn't be allowed to vote!



Or Louis..


----------



## Looby (Oct 11, 2009)

Kandy Rain will go then. There's no chance Rachel will be out.


----------



## madzone (Oct 11, 2009)

If Rachel gets sent home I'm kicking my tv in as a protest


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 11, 2009)

The British public have as little taste as Louis and Cheryl 

Does anyone else find the voiceover guy inappropriately hilarious? All that dramatic build-up music and then some jolly bluecoat booming out the names


----------



## madzone (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm quite nervous


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 11, 2009)

Deadlock...boom boom...


----------



## moomoo (Oct 11, 2009)

madzone said:


> I'm quite nervous



It's not looking good for your telly...


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 11, 2009)

Kandy Rain were AWFUL, their singing was so out of tune. And I have to say, their outfits were fucking hideous. I like a bit of slutty dressing but those clothes are fugly.


----------



## madzone (Oct 11, 2009)

*hugs telly*

Fucks sake british public , sort it ahhhhhht


----------



## catrina (Oct 11, 2009)

madzone said:


> If Rachel gets sent home I'm kicking my tv in as a protest



That's how I felt. Thank goodness she made it through. Her version of "last request" was so amazing, she deserves many more chances. It's always awful when you perform first.

The boys are crap - who is voting them through? They were all painful to watch, except maybe Joe.

And I just don't get Olly. I don't care if he's nice, he really can't sing anything but "superstitious".


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 11, 2009)

D'wards said:


> I think Simon was spot on, girls are never going to like Candy Rain (as we can see on this thread) because of what they are.


It may come as a surprise to your neanderthal mind, D'Edwards, that some of us are capable of honest opinions about other women with no green eyed monster in sight. AMazing eh!?


May Kasahara said:


> Kandy Rain were AWFUL, their singing was so out of tune. .


That ^ is why I don't like them. They're shit. Not as shit as the twins of shutthefuckup,standstillandletmeslapyou land but shit all the same.



madzone said:


> Bollocks. Either be it and shut up or change it and shut up.


Exactly. 


madzone said:


> And that is just a cheap fucking jibe that's been aimed at women for fucking millenia - 'Oh you're just jealous'


Boils my piss that does. So we can't ever comment about another women, ever because it's all about jealousy? Get fucked. 



paulhackett66 said:


> I thought he was looking and moving like a 21st century Norman Wisdom..


I thought that too!


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 11, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Boils my piss that does. So we can't ever comment about another women, ever because it's all about jealousy? Get fucked.



*high five*


----------



## Badger Kitten (Oct 11, 2009)

who got binned? I can't face watching it, just watched last might's show and must go to bed now


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 11, 2009)

Kandy Rain. They were dreadful, as were most of the other losers tbh.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Oct 11, 2009)

_Fuck's sake_, and the ear-bleeding awful twin food thief mutants with the insufferable egos _stayed in_?


----------



## Voley (Oct 11, 2009)

I might start watching this again. Are the twins those deeply irritating kids with the big hair? I could do with a target to vent some rage.


----------



## clicker (Oct 11, 2009)

It was painful watching Robbie attempt another dismal effort to regain some sort of public support....go away , nobody cares anymore and find a jacket that fits.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 11, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> It may come as a surprise to your neanderthal mind, D'Edwards, that some of us are capable of honest opinions about other women with no green eyed monster in sight. AMazing eh!?



I never said women didn't like them cos they are jealous - bit of projection there methinks.

I just simply reinforced Cowells view that they are the sort of girls other girls hate. I dunno why, and offered no explanation. Cowell may be a lot of things, but he is honest and gets things right.

So you can poke your ahem, bitchiness, towards the girls.


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 11, 2009)

I'll poke it where I like ta  If I need to say something, I'll say it so no need to try and read between the lines because there is nothing to see.



D'wards said:


> I think Simon was spot on, girls are never going to like Candy Rain (as we can see on this thread) *because of what they are*.


You dunno why? HMmm...you said the above which indicated to me that you seemed to know why even though you were very vague about the reason. Care to explain what you meant?


----------



## D'wards (Oct 11, 2009)

Certainly. 

Its because they are ex-strippers, and using their sexuality. I honestly don't know the reason why girls hate them, but surely its a topic worthy of debate?

Just been driving back from the pictures (saw Zombieland, its really good, go see it), and they have been debating this very point on LBC for the last hour or so - and judging by the views of the presenters/callers it totally divides the sexes, this point.

Every girl who's views i've heard on the subject feels the same about them, and all the boys are ambivilant. They're not great singers, but not the worst i've ever seen on here by a long long shot.

All i did was indentify the fact that girls hate them, boys not bothered - you took it and ran with it from there - putting words right in me booth. I'm certain you're not jealous of them, i never said you were, and i don't find them particularly attractive at all.

Obviously it is a point that gets you angry, and you are entitled to your opinion.

Right, off to daub the cave wall with a painting of the twins and slaughter a wildebeast for me dinner


----------



## Looby (Oct 11, 2009)

So all girls hate them? Bollocks. 

They can't sing well enough to get anywhere in the competition, that's it. Dannii and Cheryl weren't being bitchy about the way they were dressed, Dannii said the same thing at boot camp. They weren't just dressed provocatively, they looked cheap. 

Alexandra had a very short dress on tonight but she didn't look cheap and tacky. Beyonce wore very little in the Single Ladies video but didn't look cheap and tacky.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 11, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> So all girls hate them? Bollocks.



Well, i haven't heard a girl who likes them yet, just my experience of course.

Anyway, they're gone now so won't darken our collective door again.

I put a tenner on Stacey to win, but i think her diviness may just hold her back a bit, lovely girl though she is.


----------



## madzone (Oct 11, 2009)

Some of my best friends are strippers


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 11, 2009)

D'wards said:


> Well, i haven't heard a girl who likes them yet, just my experience of course.
> 
> Anyway, they're gone now so won't darken our collective door again.
> 
> I put a tenner on Stacey to win, but i think her diviness may just hold her back a bit, lovely girl though she is.



Of course girls would like them, in the same way Jordan is idolised.. they maybe don't like them as much as other contestants or if there's a young boy to vote for, but it doesn't mean they don't like them. What sort of a girl would call LBC when she could be watching Xtra Factor anyway?


----------



## moomoo (Oct 11, 2009)

madzone said:


> Some of my best friends are strippers



I would just like to make it very clear that* I* am not one of madzones best friends... 

I'm thinking now that Stacey from Dagenham could get rather annoying.


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 11, 2009)

D'Edwards, you're saying you don't know the reason yet you suggest it is because they're ex-strippers and use their sexuality. A little confusing. 
Most women I've spoken to have said the same as me. They're crap singers. Sure there are worse. I'd MUCH rather have seen those bloody awful twins go. 

I'll agree with you that it gets me a bit angry because I feel it's a way to stop women from giving their opinions about other women in certain situations! I also agree some women can be like that and tbh....I'd love to slap them. 

As others have said Alexandra had the teeniest dress on tonight and she looked classy. *shrug*


I'll ignore the crap at the end of your post


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 11, 2009)

Infairness to them their vocals last night were a million miles better than ANY of their auditions- how they got through on them vocals was a joke in itself! BUT they were put through for their sex appeal  and in the end thats why they went......if YOU KNOW the biggest slice of your voting market will always be young women then appeal to it, especially in light of their past and endless pleads that they want to NOW be taken seriously- CUE them coming on in dominatrix gear complete with lap dance moves and bang they fucked it!! Simon knew they had the least votes thats why he took it to deadlock- had they of dressed uber sexy but understated they wouldnt of been in the bottom two especially as their vocals were pretty good, well in comparison to some of the other stinkers!!!!


----------



## D'wards (Oct 11, 2009)

Some of my best friends are big haired irish twins.

In other news, do you think the irish vote will keep the twins in longer than they should, like the scottish vote did for those other brothers?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 11, 2009)

D'wards said:


> Some of my best friends are big haired irish twins.
> 
> In other news, do you think the irish vote will keep the twins in longer than they should, like the scottish vote did for those other brothers?



I fucking hope not- my dad called them a pair of gobshites and he loves his country


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 11, 2009)

I fukn hope not too! 

BETTY!!!!! *pounces n hugs* Lovely to 'see' you


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 11, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> I fukn hope not too!
> 
> BETTY!!!!! *pounces n hugs* Lovely to 'see' you



Its been ages since ive posted


----------



## zoooo (Oct 11, 2009)

I like the twins! :O
I mean, I hate them but I like them.
I don't know what I mean.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 11, 2009)

To be fair, i'm just watching it back now, and Kandy Rain are pretty crap. But not in the league of dead wife man last year

Grace Dent on her Twitter said the blonde one looked like a cos lettuce with a Rod Stewert wig on, which i thought WAS a bit bitchy


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 11, 2009)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Its been ages since ive posted



Yes it has 
Missed ya! You back now or...passing through?


----------



## D'wards (Oct 11, 2009)

zoooo said:


> I like the twins! :O
> I mean, I hate them but I like them.
> I don't know what I mean.



I DO know what you mean - i disliked them to begin with, but all the furious backlash they got made me feel sorry for them.

They only wanna be singers, not drown puppies or anything.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 11, 2009)

D'wards said:


> I DO know what you mean - i disliked them to begin with, but all the furious backlash they got made me feel sorry for them.
> 
> They only wanna be singers, not drown puppies or anything.


Yeah I think that's it.
And it's not their fault Louis chose them over much better people, after all.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 11, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Yes it has
> Missed ya! You back now or...passing through?



Im passing through on my way back

missed ya xxx


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 11, 2009)

clicker said:


> It was painful watching Robbie attempt another dismal effort to regain some sort of public support....go away , nobody cares anymore and find a jacket that fits.



I really enjoyed his performance, and I like the new song. I'm pleased he's back.... he's for more interesting than most pop 'celebs'.


----------



## Space Girl (Oct 11, 2009)

does anyone else find the audio quality of this show shite or is it just my telly?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 12, 2009)

Space Girl said:


> does anyone else find the audio quality of this show shite or is it just my telly?





I figured they must all be really crap singers.  Maybe the sound quality on my tv's crap as well


----------



## Geri (Oct 12, 2009)

D'wards said:


> In other news, do you think the irish vote will keep the twins in longer than they should, like the scottish vote did for those other brothers?



I thought they would, but Louis said you can't vote from Ireland.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 12, 2009)

Geri said:


> I thought they would, but Louis said you can't vote from Ireland.




You can only vote from Northern Ireland I assume.

That won't stop people desperate enough crossing the border though.

My friend travels 4 hours from the Republic to do her monthly big shop in Northern Ireland as it saves her a fortune.


----------



## Geri (Oct 12, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That won't stop people desperate enough crossing the border though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 12, 2009)

Geri said:


>




Well it's only next door


----------



## PacificOcean (Oct 12, 2009)

My other half hates the X-Factor 

Do I:

A) Dump him
B) Kill him in the face
C) Eastenders

Text a,b, or c to 8001

Texts cost whatever we make up at the time........

He is a gay too, I thought it was compulsory to like things like this - I do.

He has watched it with me since 2005, but all of a sudden, he wants to watch BBC Four type stuff instead.

Is this the end?


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 12, 2009)

who got kicked off last night?


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 12, 2009)

kandy rain


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 12, 2009)

PacificOcean said:


> My other half hates the X-Factor
> 
> Do I:
> 
> ...




If I was gay I'd take him off your hands, sounds like a man with taste


----------



## moomoo (Oct 12, 2009)

PacificOcean said:


> Is this the end?



Yes.


----------



## pootle (Oct 13, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> kandy rain



Hurrah!


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 13, 2009)

Stop it pootle. You're just jealous cos they wuz all provocative n sexy n shit.


----------



## dat brown skin (Oct 13, 2009)

Not a fan but saw Danyl perform during the audition and thought, he was good.  Haven't watched it since then but saw Saturdays performance on youtube.

Can someone explain why he is being labeled cocky and over confident by the judges?  Surely there's nothing wrong with over confidence, especially if you can back it up. He nailed one of my favorite songs on Saturday.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 13, 2009)

dat brown skin said:


> Can someone explain why he is being labeled cocky and over confident by the judges?  Surely there's nothing wrong with over confidence, especially if you can back it up.



I understand he's been a bit of a tosser backstage - telling other contestants they have no hope of winning and that sort of thing. Generally disliked by the others, but all cast and crew love Olly apparently, and even Robbie took a shine to him, wants to be his mate.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 14, 2009)

I've hated that stupid Danyl and his stupid spelling of a name ever since he first auditioned and was all winky and cheesorama and looking like a lion and crawling all over the shop. He makes me sick. And then he totally stacked it by doing a Darius with that song that he changed the tune of.


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 14, 2009)

I don't like danyl either, his face freaks me out when he sings.

it seems this year that they're all gash apart from the girls and miss frank.

boys - bland shite

groups - apart from miss frank, an utter joke

over's - urgh. specially afro bloke, DO SOMETHING WITH YOUR FUCKING HAIR


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 14, 2009)

The only entertaining thing about Danyl is that during the first auditions, when Cowell told him that was the best first audition he'd ever heard, Danyl made a face very reminiscent of


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 14, 2009)

Yeah most of them are well borin. I love Miss Frank and I actually spent the whole time they were performing turning to everyone in the room and going 'OH my god I love them! Look at them! I lOVE THEM!'

That afro bloke is disgusting, stop wearing flares mate you look like I could wear your outfit and hair and face to a 70s novelty disco night.

He only got through because of that stupid hair aswell, that Kings Of Leon thing he did was rank.


----------



## Geri (Oct 14, 2009)

D'wards said:


> but all cast and crew love Olly apparently, and *even Robbie took a shine to him*, wants to be his mate.



That's no recommendation.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 15, 2009)

I'd find it really hard to be all excited about the mentors if I was on the show. OOOOH ROBBIE! swoon swoon.

I'd be more like ohgod I'm not taking advice from you you fucking knobber hasbeen.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm finding it difficult to be excited by the show this year, despite the realisation that we vaguely know one of them out of Ms Frank.

To be fair, I always lose interest at this stage, but they fucked up the auditions stage a little with the live mullarkey, so it seems worse this year. The only hope would be if Louis were to publically murder those two fuckawful twins in a ritual sacrifice intended to bring Gately back. I'd certainly watch that.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 15, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I'd find it really hard to be all excited about the mentors if I was on the show. OOOOH ROBBIE! swoon swoon.
> 
> I'd be more like ohgod I'm not taking advice from you you fucking knobber hasbeen.



Robbie's wicked. Cock off.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 15, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Robbie's wicked. Cock off.



Haha you like Robbie Williams haha!


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 15, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I'd find it really hard to be all excited about the mentors if I was on the show. OOOOH ROBBIE! swoon swoon.
> 
> I'd be more like ohgod I'm not taking advice from you you fucking knobber hasbeen.



I'd ask him about his experiences hunting aliens


----------



## kained&able (Oct 15, 2009)

I read that cheryl cole is going to be miming her performence on x-factor.

Seems a bit silly its a show where people have to sing live and its a format where she has has had to sing live in the past.

Lip syncing now makes her look well shit and kinda devalues the show and make her performance all about publicing her well shit single rather then for any benefit to the contenders. Surely!

http://www.guardian.co.uk/culture/2009/oct/15/cheryl-cole-mim-x-factor


dave


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't even like Cheryl anymore I've decided and that's a hard thing for me to say, because the love, previously, has been very strong, but yeah, I think we're over.


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 15, 2009)

i love cheryl more than ever, even though i did have to shout "shut up!" at her last week.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 15, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I don't even like Cheryl anymore I've decided and that's a hard thing for me to say, because the love, previously, has been very strong, but yeah, I think we're over.



im sure she will be truely devastated at the news, probabley her low light of 2009.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 15, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> i love cheryl more than ever, even though i did have to shout "shut up!" at her last week.



I can't bear her face when she's 'moved' and she gets all glassy eyes and thoughtful. And her hair is too big. 

I did like it when she said 'the proof is in the pudding' though. In her lovely jordy accent. That was nice.

But apart from that, SHUTUP.


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 15, 2009)

i've had enough of your moaning about cheryl.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 15, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> i've had enough of your moaning about cheryl.



I don't care, don't try and censor me, I'm speaking out.


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 15, 2009)

die, whore!


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 15, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> die, whore!



That's not a nice thing to say to Cheryl, but I have to agree.


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 15, 2009)

that was aimed at the wacky one


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 15, 2009)

The wacky whore.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 15, 2009)

Anyone 'member last year (or maybe the year before) when she sang live with Gals Allowed - it was atrocious


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 15, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> even though i did have to shout "shut up!" at her last week.





(((Cheryl)))


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 15, 2009)

Cheryl's solo single is horrifically shit.


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 15, 2009)

it's not a patch on GA stuff but i love it. took me a few listens, though.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 15, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I can't bear her face when she's 'moved' and she gets all glassy eyes and thoughtful. And her hair is too big.
> .



i think she's had acting lessons in how to look moved. She kind of purses her lips and gets a little frown between her eyebrows.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> i think she's had acting lessons in how to look moved. She kind of purses her lips and gets a little frown between her eyebrows.



Yes! And she does annoying kind of half smile.

And she's really patronising and has no sense of humour.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 15, 2009)

They should call her Cheryl Cunt.  

Not fucking around, they actually should: Ashley and Cheryl - the Cunts; it fits them like a fucking glove.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 15, 2009)

I wouldn't call her a cunt.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 15, 2009)

I would.  To her face.  Her lovely, lovely face.

To be honest, I don't really even care about her; I just really hate her old man so badly.  But if she's gonna _marry_ him then questions must be asked.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't know anything about him, he doesn't interest me. I like it when he sits at the back all on his ownsome and watches though.

Her face is a work of art though, she's just really boring and uptight.

Her voice is also a work of art though.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 15, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I don't know anything about him, he doesn't interest me. I like it when he sits at the back all on his ownsome and watches though.
> 
> Her face is a work of art though, she's just really boring and uptight.
> 
> Her voice is also a work of art though.



So is a pile of dog turds with a post it note on them saying "This is the NOW" or something equally abrasive and contemporary.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 15, 2009)

You can see I am very confused about my feelings for Cheryl. It's like an ex lover who you want to hate so bad but still, there is alot of strong feelings that have been and are hard to let go of.

It's rather novelesque really.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Sadken said:


> So is a pile of dog turds with a post it note on them saying "This is the NOW" or something equally abrasive and contemporary.



Is this some satire about modern art? If so, it's brilliant.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 15, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> You can see I am very confused about my feelings for Cheryl. It's like an ex lover who you want to hate so bad but still, there is alot of strong feelings that have been and are hard to let go of.
> 
> It's rather novelesque really.



True.  I can especially see where you are coming from cos you usually do go for guys with a history of racially aggravated assault as well, don't you?


----------



## Sadken (Oct 15, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Is this some satire about modern art? If so, it's brilliant.



Hahaha...fuck off....I'm really tired, you dick!  But, yeah, it would sell.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Sadken said:


> True.  I can especially see where you are coming from cos you usually do go for guys with a history of racially aggravated assault as well, don't you?



errr...hello?! she is married to a black person durr..I THINK that makes her pretty unracist doesn't it?! DURRR


----------



## kained&able (Oct 15, 2009)

Sadken said:


> They should call her Cheryl Cunt.
> 
> Not fucking around, they actually should: Ashley and Cheryl - the Cunts; it fits them like a fucking glove.



Cashley Cunt, I like it.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 15, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> errr...hello?! she is married to a black person durr..I THINK that makes her pretty unracist doesn't it?! DURRR



I still often think to myself "I really hope she only married that prick on the advice of her PR team and now she has to bear his children and spend the rest of her life with him" cos being married to Ashley Cole Vs doing some time inside...there'd be no contest for me.  I would climb the walls myself.


----------



## keithy (Oct 15, 2009)

she's like a little doll that i would like to put my willy in


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Can you stop going on about Ashley Cole? You boys have just come in here and you don't even watch the show I bet and keep talking about boring footballface Ashley who has nothing to do with X factor in the grand scheme of things, except when he looks cute sitting at the back on his own, APART from then.

Go to the football forum.


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 15, 2009)

keithy said:


> she's like a little doll that i would like to put my willy in


----------



## Sadken (Oct 15, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Can you stop going on about Ashley Cole? You boys have just come in here and you don't even watch the show I bet and keep talking about boring footballface Ashley who has nothing to do with X factor in the grand scheme of things, except when he looks cute sitting at the back on his own, APART from then.
> 
> Go to the football forum.



I'll teach you a song about him some time.  And one about Cheryl too.


----------



## Yetman (Oct 15, 2009)

I watched half of this on saturday and it was absolutely fucking shit. The acts were all shit the judges are obviously shit cos they were saying how great these utterly shit acts were and I swear my tv started emitting a farty smell due to the overload of shit that was on it. Fucking SHIT.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 15, 2009)

Did you also see the football?


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I'll teach you a song about him some time.  And one about Cheryl too.



I'll teach you all the Girls Aloud routines.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 15, 2009)

I presume _you_ didn't see the football?


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 15, 2009)

The what?


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 15, 2009)

Sadken said:


> They should call her Cheryl Cunt.



i think i might have to stick you back on ignore.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 15, 2009)

It's not even a good pun.


----------



## PandaCola (Oct 15, 2009)

One of Miss Frank is Darel Russell's sister.

Darel Russell plays for Norwich City. Surely cause for more football chat.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 15, 2009)

More cause for me to punch you all in the face.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 15, 2009)

PandaCola said:


> One of Miss Frank is Darel Russell's sister.
> 
> Darel Russell plays for Norwich City. Surely cause for more football chat.



Is he still playing, yeah?  Norwich are looking good to go straight back up as it goes.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 15, 2009)

That funeral song thread is doing well isn't it.


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 15, 2009)

keithy said:


> she's like a little doll that i would like to put my willy in


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 15, 2009)

I've actually started to realise how notverysober I was when watching both of the shows this weekend because I've onlt just remembered the Danni gay comment scandal and when I saw clips of some of the show on Harry Hill on Sunday I was cracking up at it as if it was the first time I'd seen it.

I need to be fully within my capacity next time I watch.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 16, 2009)

mail said:
			
		

> Miss Cheryl Cole, a singer with Girls Aloud and a judge on ITV's The X Factor, will describe on GMTV this morning the stress of performing her new solo single on tomorrow night's show.
> 
> 'There are just nerves in the building - the contestants are giving off nervous energy, their family and friends are giving off nervous energy, and on top of that I'm going to go out and sing, and on top of that Whitney Houston is going to also sing too!'
> 
> Oh and Cheryl will be miming. To misquote Oscar Wilde you would require a heart of stone not to laugh.




Behave wife of Cashley! BEHAVE


dave


----------



## Looby (Oct 17, 2009)

Who's watching then?

Anyone think that Clive bloke looks like Frank Butcher?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 17, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Who's watching then?
> 
> Anyone think that Clive bloke looks like Frank Butcher?




yes


----------



## Looby (Oct 17, 2009)

I thought Lucie was quite good. Not amazing but good. I liked her dress too-not keen on what she was wearing last week, I thought it was a bit old for her.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 17, 2009)

Cheryl Cole really is tiny isn't she!!

Lucie was ok.  A bit boring.

Who the fuck is that Clive bloke??


----------



## moomoo (Oct 17, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> Who the fuck is that Clive bloke??



No idea, never heard of him.


----------



## Looby (Oct 17, 2009)

I absolutely loved Cheryls dress too.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 17, 2009)

God, this is diabolical 

and those stupid dancers.  Get them off


----------



## Looby (Oct 17, 2009)

Meh.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 17, 2009)

He makes me think of Bruce Forsyth for some reason.....  I think it's the dancing or something...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 17, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Meh.




understatement


----------



## Looby (Oct 17, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> understatement



I didn't even hate it, I just switched off.


----------



## ovaltina (Oct 17, 2009)

boring so far tonight. where are the sob storys and weeping failures?


----------



## moomoo (Oct 17, 2009)

Olly's hair still disturbs me.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 17, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> He makes me think of Bruce Forsyth for some reason.....  I think it's the dancing or something...




He makes me think of Tim Robbins


----------



## Looby (Oct 17, 2009)

Fucking appalling outfits. 

Some of the vocals were a little bit ropey and it's a shit song but I still like them.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 17, 2009)

that sucked.

i hate diva night


----------



## Annierak (Oct 17, 2009)

drcarnage said:


> that sucked.
> 
> i hate diva night


I turned my cd off to watch that crap. They were shite


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 17, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Fucking appalling outfits.
> 
> Some of the vocals were a little bit ropey and it's a shit song but I still like them.




Missed them, was in the kitchen.  Good thing by the sounds of it


----------



## machine cat (Oct 17, 2009)

Annierak said:


> I turned my cd off to watch that crap. They were shite



they were my favourites, but after that crap im rooting for the twins instead


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 17, 2009)

drcarnage said:


> im rooting for the twins instead


----------



## Geri (Oct 17, 2009)

Isn't Whitney really starting to look like Dionne Warwick?!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 17, 2009)

Geri said:


> Isn't Whitney really starting to look like Dionne Warwick?!




Well she's her niece isn't she?


----------



## moomoo (Oct 17, 2009)

I want to adopt this boy.


----------



## Looby (Oct 17, 2009)

Dull, dull, dull.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 17, 2009)

It is all dull isn't it.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 17, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


>



they're just so bad, and everyone hates them.

i love it


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 17, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Dull, dull, dull.




Agree, and all these type of songs has never been the type of music I enjoy listening to in the first place.

Nobody's made me sit up and take notice yet.  How many more left?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 17, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> It is all dull isn't it.



i keep telling people there should be a breakcore night instead


----------



## Annierak (Oct 17, 2009)

drcarnage said:


> they were my favourites, but after that crap im rooting for the twins instead




They're on next. I'm pressing the mute button


----------



## Geri (Oct 17, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well she's her niece isn't she?



Yes, I never noticed any resemblance before now though.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 17, 2009)

Annierak said:


> They're on next. I'm pressing the mute button



don't. you know you want to see how bad they are


----------



## moomoo (Oct 17, 2009)

This is awful!  

*Sticks fingers in ears*


----------



## Voley (Oct 17, 2009)

God this is boring.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 17, 2009)

Could he have any less personality?


----------



## Voley (Oct 17, 2009)

'It's been an amazing week', apparently.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 17, 2009)

year 9 girls will still vote for him


----------



## Voley (Oct 17, 2009)

Yay! Cheryl's crying!


----------



## moomoo (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm so bored. 

*Stares at verruca*


----------



## machine cat (Oct 17, 2009)

Yes!!!! The twins!!


----------



## ovaltina (Oct 17, 2009)

i want to set fire to their haircuts


----------



## moomoo (Oct 17, 2009)

drcarnage said:


> Yes!!!! The twins!!



Perhaps someone will assassinate them on live TV.  That would be interesting.


----------



## Looby (Oct 17, 2009)

Cheryl has apparently been really really stressed recently. I read that she's not sleeping, she's been pictured in tears in the back of her car. I also heard that Cashley thinks she's not paying her marriage enough attention. Well he can fuck right off. 

Poor Cheryl. 

*all spurious gossip brought to you from the office stash of trashy mags.


----------



## Voley (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh dear God!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 17, 2009)

this is hilarious


----------



## moomoo (Oct 17, 2009)

NVP said:


> Oh dear God!



Quite.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 17, 2009)

Geri said:


> Yes, I never noticed any resemblance before now though.




The perfect set of gnashers, the beautiful skin?


----------



## Voley (Oct 17, 2009)

Wtf is this shit!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 17, 2009)

aaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## moomoo (Oct 17, 2009)

moomoo said:


> Perhaps someone will assassinate them on live TV.  That would be interesting.



I might just have to go and do it myself.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 17, 2009)

Jesus, i'm squirming up at those twins!

This is the worst x factor performance there's ever been - Louis should never have put them through.

Simon probably won't be that cruel to them - they've broken through that, like comparing the special olympics to the normals ones.


----------



## Voley (Oct 17, 2009)

The talky bit was *awesome*.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 17, 2009)

NVP said:


> The talky bit was *awesome*.



best bit of the show so far


----------



## moomoo (Oct 17, 2009)

NVP said:


> The talky bit was *awesome*.




Awesome wasn't how I would have described it tbh...


----------



## Voley (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Looby (Oct 17, 2009)

This is amazing! 

It's cheered Cheryl up. They are even wearing similiar outfits to the one Britters wore and did the dance routine.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 17, 2009)

NVP said:


> The talky bit was *awesome*.



It really, really was


----------



## Looby (Oct 17, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> It really, really was



I loved it but am also a bit creeped out. 

Lol @ simons comments.


----------



## big eejit (Oct 17, 2009)

D'wards said:


> Simon probably won't be that cruel to them - they've broken through that, like comparing the special olympics to the normals ones.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 17, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> This is amazing!
> 
> It's cheered Cheryl up. They are even wearing similiar outfits to the one Britters wore and did the dance routine.




You're going to vote for them aren't you, just to spite everyone on here


----------



## Voley (Oct 17, 2009)

What the hell were they thinking of?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 17, 2009)

i honestly can't see how anyone can follow that performance


----------



## pennimania (Oct 17, 2009)

The twins!!! 

only like them and Jamie - the others can all jog on as far as I'm concerned.

Cheryl's false tears make me cringe.


----------



## ovaltina (Oct 17, 2009)

drcarnage said:


> best bit of the show so far



Easily! It was like a school assembly performance. They HAVE TO STAY!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 17, 2009)

pennimania said:


> The twins!!!
> 
> only like them and Jamie - the others can all jog on as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Cheryl's false tears make me cringe.



finally ive found someone else who like them


----------



## Voley (Oct 17, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Easily! It was like a school assembly performance. They HAVE TO STAY!



Yeah I hope they stay too. They're truly awful.


----------



## Looby (Oct 17, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You're going to vote for them aren't you, just to spite everyone on here



Am I fuck.  I kind of want to see what they do next though.


----------



## pennimania (Oct 17, 2009)

drcarnage said:


> finally ive found someone else who like them




I think I said so last week - maybe not! 

I mean, apart from anything else, they have a great future advertising hair styling products 

at least they are not maudlin


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 17, 2009)

The twins. The best reason for abortion to be widened in Eire.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 17, 2009)

That was the only act I watched the whole way through without doing something else more interesting at the same time.    WTF was going on there?  Anyone else find it disturbingly homoerotic?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 17, 2009)

has anyone found out who that frank butcher bloke is yet?


----------



## Geri (Oct 17, 2009)

Urgh, Rikki. His eyebrow makes me feel sick.


----------



## ovaltina (Oct 17, 2009)

NVP said:


> Yeah I hope they stay too. They're truly awful.



They're even better/worse than that weird kid from last year!


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 17, 2009)

drcarnage said:


> has anyone found out who that frank butcher bloke is yet?



If you don't know then your musical tastes are _suspect_.


----------



## Voley (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh fuck. Massacring 'Respect'. Hanging offence, sorry.

No trial, no jury, straight to execution.


----------



## ovaltina (Oct 17, 2009)

drcarnage said:


> has anyone found out who that frank butcher bloke is yet?



bf says he's whitney's manager, and wrote her songs


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 17, 2009)

NVP said:


> Oh fuck. Massacring 'Respect'. Hanging offence, sorry.
> 
> No trial, no jury, straight to execution.



100% agree.

Kill the fucker.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 17, 2009)

NVP said:


> Oh fuck. Massacring 'Respect'. Hanging offence, sorry.
> 
> No trial, no jury, straight to execution.



Actually, I thought he did it really well. I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 17, 2009)

pennimania said:


> I think I said so last week - maybe not!
> 
> I mean, apart from anything else, they have a great future advertising hair styling products
> 
> at least they are not maudlin



they'll be big* even if they don't win.










*a couple of appearances on GMTV


----------



## ovaltina (Oct 17, 2009)

Geri said:


> Urgh, Rikki. His eyebrow makes me feel sick.


----------



## Annierak (Oct 17, 2009)

drcarnage said:


> don't. you know you want to see how bad they are


Hehe and you were right. I screamed all the way through their performance! The worst thing I've seen in ages


----------



## Voley (Oct 17, 2009)

It's not an Aretha Franklin song, either, despite what they kept saying. Twats. 

God it's a bloody emotional rollercoaster, this X Factor lark, innit?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 17, 2009)

Fictionist said:


> If you don't know then your musical tastes are _suspect_.





i already know i have terrible taste in music


----------



## machine cat (Oct 17, 2009)

Annierak said:


> Hehe and you were right. I screamed all the way through their performance! The worst thing I've seen in ages



I loved it!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 17, 2009)

Geri said:


> Urgh, Rikki. His eyebrow makes me feel sick.



Yeah, it fucks me off as well. It's obviously deliberate, or he'd get rid of the fucker.


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 17, 2009)

Ah Jamie. The token 'rocker'.


----------



## Voley (Oct 17, 2009)

I laughed. I cried. I felt sick. I shouted 'Fuck Off!' at the telly a lot.

It's been a journey.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 17, 2009)

Mr Cool Guy? MR FUCKING COOL GUY?! YOU'RE THE LEAST COOL PERSON THAT'S EVER EXISTED APART FROM ANNE WIDDICOMBE. 

C*nt.


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh. My. God.


----------



## Voley (Oct 17, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Mr Cool Guy? MR FUCKING COOL GUY?! YOU'RE THE LEAST COOL PERSON THAT'S EVER EXISTED APART FROM ANNE WIDDICOMBE.
> 
> C*nt.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 17, 2009)

Hehe.. I like this song but _every single_ school concert some girl from my school has a go at it and it's always terrible... (I want to be supportive, but really..... )  It's a really tough song!


----------



## Geri (Oct 17, 2009)

Well, I like Jamie. I thought he did well.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 17, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> Hehe.. I like this song but _every single_ school concert some girl from my school has a go at it and it's always terrible... (I want to be supportive, but really..... )  It's a really tough song!



Yeah, his performance was in every way a GCSE Drama practical assessment.

Oh, I hate him so.


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 17, 2009)

Jamie isn't what X-Factor is about. 

Move along. Move along.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 17, 2009)

What is it with big hair fake rocker guy and that stupid annoying teacloth he always has sticking out of his bum


----------



## moomoo (Oct 17, 2009)

I liked it.


----------



## Voley (Oct 17, 2009)

I hate people called 'Jamie'.


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 17, 2009)

Stacey soon.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 17, 2009)

moomoo said:


> I liked it.



the teacloth?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 17, 2009)

Fictionist said:


> Stacey soon.



*vomits*


----------



## ovaltina (Oct 17, 2009)

Fictionist said:


> Stacey soon.



Is that the girl from Dagenham? I like her!


----------



## Voley (Oct 17, 2009)

The bonkers one? I quite like her too.


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 17, 2009)

drcarnage said:


> *vomits*



She may well win this year. So get a bigger bag.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 17, 2009)

I fancy Stacey from Dagenham.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 17, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> I fancy Stacey from Dagenham.



She'd really get on your nerves unless you gagged her though.


----------



## Annierak (Oct 17, 2009)

drcarnage said:


> I loved it!


Really? 
















so did I! Hysterical!! LOL


----------



## machine cat (Oct 17, 2009)

Annierak said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 17, 2009)

moomoo said:


> She'd really get on your nerves unless you gagged her though.



No, I find it cute. She could chat away all day. And wear a skirt.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 17, 2009)

I reckon my tenner on Stacey is safe - best one tonight i reckon


----------



## machine cat (Oct 17, 2009)

Fictionist said:


> She may well win this year. So get a bigger bag.



I don't approve of violence against women in any form, however I'd turn a blind eye if someone punched her in the gob.


----------



## pennimania (Oct 17, 2009)

Well I fucking detest Stacey(sp) and her false "wot am I like act?' 


she probably will win tho


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 17, 2009)

drcarnage said:


> I don't approve of violence against women in any form, however I'd turn a blind eye if someone punched her in the gob.



Nice. You might want to rethink that post in the future.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 17, 2009)

pennimania said:


> Well I fucking detest Stacey(sp) and her false "wot am I like act?'
> 
> 
> she probably will win tho



I don't think it's remotely false. You can tell from the way she reacts to criticism that she's genuine. 

I will fight you to defend Stacey's honour.

As an aside, she's pretty typical of a Dagenham girl. I know a few people from that neck of the woods who are from the same mould.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 17, 2009)

Fictionist said:


> Nice. You might want to rethink that post in the future.



lol


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 17, 2009)

drcarnage said:


> I don't approve of violence against women in any form, however I'd turn a blind eye if someone punched her in the gob.



Wow. What a cunt.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 17, 2009)

pennimania said:


> Well I fucking detest Stacey(sp) and her false "wot am I like act?'
> 
> 
> she probably will win tho




I like her and don't think her act is false at all 

Nobody would deliberately act that dizzy


----------



## machine cat (Oct 17, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Wow. What a cunt.



jesus. you guys cant take a joke can you?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 17, 2009)

drcarnage said:


> jesus. you guys cant take a joke can you?



That wasn't a joke though. It was just pathetic.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 17, 2009)

I just don't know what to make of Stacey. 

When she sings her voice is great, her smile is lovely, her face is attractive and her mannerisms sexy. She is a girl I'd be chuffed to date.  

When she isn't singing her voice is horendous, her smile cringey and ugly, her face ugly and her mannerisms awkward and annoying. I wouldn't want to be in the same room as her. 

It's just too wierd how Jeykll and Hyde she is.


----------



## pennimania (Oct 17, 2009)

She wasn't as ditzy as all that when she first appeared.  I think she has been 'encouraged'.

If you like that sort of thing that's your business.


Thank God I don't go to Dagenham very often (if ever) 


<ducks>


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 17, 2009)

drcarnage said:


> jesus. you guys cant take a joke can you?



Hitting women is NEVER funny.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 17, 2009)

Gromit said:


> I just don't know what to make of Stacey.
> 
> When she sings her voice is great, her smile is lovely, her face is attractive and her mannerisms sexy. She is a girl I'd be chuffed to date.
> 
> ...




Yes, that's just how I feel about her.  I wouldn't want to be her friend which is unusual for me.  I'd find her far too annoying.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 17, 2009)

Gromit said:


> I just don't know what to make of Stacey.
> 
> When she sings her voice is great, her smile is lovely, her face is attractive and her mannerisms sexy. She is a girl I'd be chuffed to date.
> 
> ...



I love all of her.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 17, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I like her and don't think her act is false at all
> 
> Nobody would deliberately act that dizzy



Unfortnately I think she is genuine too. I don't mean that in a complimentary way.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 17, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> That wasn't a joke though. It was just pathetic.



true. i should've said cunt instead  of gob.



Fictionist said:


> Hitting women is NEVER funny.



it is when it's Stacey.


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 17, 2009)

Gromit said:


> Unfortnately I think she is genuine too. I don't mean that in a complimentary way.



Is she too working class for you?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 17, 2009)

Gromit said:


> I just don't know what to make of Stacey.
> 
> When she sings her voice is great, her smile is lovely, her face is attractive and her mannerisms sexy. She is a girl I'd be chuffed to date.
> 
> ...



You should never judge people by their speaking voice 

Remember this girl?


----------



## Liveist (Oct 17, 2009)

That was so dreary and all kinds of awful tonight, can't believe I just sat through two hours of that. Last time I'll watch X-Factor for this year me thinks, Stacey to win


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 17, 2009)

drcarnage said:


> true. i should've said cunt instead  of gob.
> 
> 
> 
> it is when it's Stacey.



Despicable.


----------



## Looby (Oct 17, 2009)

drcarnage said:


> true. i should've said cunt instead  of gob.



Fucking twat.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 17, 2009)

drcarnage said:


> true. i should've said cunt instead  of gob.
> 
> it is when it's Stacey.



Oh dear.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 17, 2009)

Hay hay people, this thread is about coming together to be snide about wannabe singers, not each other, lets all make up


----------



## Annierak (Oct 17, 2009)

Group hug


----------



## madzone (Oct 17, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> I will fight you


 
I'd pay quids to see that


----------



## Gromit (Oct 17, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You should never judge people by their speaking voice
> 
> Remember this girl?




Nope. Did she go on to win?

Her speaking voice wasn't annoying. Kinda cute.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 17, 2009)

Gromit said:


> Nope. Did she go on to win?
> 
> Her speaking voice wasn't annoying. Kinda cute.




Yeah, but it was totally different

No, she didn't win unfortunately but I'll always remember her for the Billy Holliday song


----------



## machine cat (Oct 17, 2009)

Fictionist said:


> Despicable.





sparklefish said:


> Fucking twat.





ChrisFilter said:


> Oh dear.



yay! new friends!


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 17, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Actually, I thought he did it really well. I was pleasantly surprised.


Ditto. 



Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Remember this girl?



What a voice! 



sparklefish said:


> Fucking twat.


INnit.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 17, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Ditto.
> 
> 
> What a voice!




Isn't it, and only aged 17


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 17, 2009)

UOTE=drcarnage;9837665]yay! new friends! [/QUOT

Oh dear. The safety of irony.


----------



## dat brown skin (Oct 18, 2009)

D'wards said:


> I understand he's been a bit of a tosser backstage - telling other contestants they have no hope of winning and that sort of thing. Generally disliked by the others, but all cast and crew love Olly apparently, and even Robbie took a shine to him, wants to be his mate.



And you believe all that crap? Just because it's on the internet or print press don't mean it's true. Could be the other ass holes are jealous of him.  Danyl has what it takes.  To be honest I had the tv on mute until he came on and then turned it off after hearing a couple of others warble. Still have no idea who Olly is.

Robbie who?


----------



## Gromit (Oct 18, 2009)

dat brown skin said:


> And you believe all that crap? Just because it's on the internet or print press don't mean it's true. Could be the other ass holes are jealous of him.  Danyl has what it takes.  To be honest I had the tv on mute until he came on and then turned it off after hearing a couple of others warble. Still have no idea who Olly is.
> 
> Robbie who?



I'm confused. Is this a nice guy contest or a talent contest?

Cause last time i checked being a complete and utter twat never stopped anyone from selling records and giving good performances. The music industry is full of utter cocks.

Its irrelevant as far as I'm concerned. Whether i like him or not he is one of the only few who convince me that they look like a genuine star on stage rather than just an x-factor winner.

Has anyone notice how we have had some songs from previous x-factor winners and they keep going ooh you were sooo brave doing a song by such a greeeeat artist type of thing. As if they were lifetime achievement winners or something.


----------



## nicksonic (Oct 18, 2009)

did i say that apparently i look just like the male piano player?


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 18, 2009)

am i the only one who thinks, even putting personality aside, that Danyl is really crap 
He has this really affected singing voice and that new song of Whitney's he sang last night was SO SO dull and crap, I almost couldn't bear it.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 18, 2009)

Can someone tell me where I know Stacey from? I don't watch X Factor, but I turned over for a few minutes last night, and I also saw her in one of the auditions in the same way, a few weeks ago, and she looks terribly familiar, and it is really bugging me.

I even went as far as to google her, in case it turned out that she used to be a child actor on Eastenders or something, but have not been able to find out anything at all.


----------



## madamv (Oct 18, 2009)

She looks like my friend Jo's daughter, if that helps Guine 

Stacey and Lucie have lovely voices, really tender and sweet...   I really enjoyed last nights show.  Looking forward to seeing Cheryl put her money where her mouth is tonight!


----------



## themonkeyman (Oct 18, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> I love all of her.



yeah I hope she wins


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 18, 2009)

madamv said:


> She looks like my friend Jo's daughter, if that helps Guine
> 
> Stacey and Lucie have lovely voices, really tender and sweet...   I really enjoyed last nights show.  Looking forward to seeing Cheryl put her money where her mouth is tonight!



That might help, if I knew your friend Jo


----------



## 1927 (Oct 18, 2009)

Guineveretoo said:


> Can someone tell me where I know Stacey from? I don't watch X Factor, but I turned over for a few minutes last night, and I also saw her in one of the auditions in the same way, a few weeks ago, and she looks terribly familiar, and it is really bugging me.
> 
> I even went as far as to google her, in case it turned out that she used to be a child actor on Eastenders or something, but have not been able to find out anything at all.




It was bugging me that she reminded me of someone and then last night it came to me!


----------



## c8600 (Oct 18, 2009)

I watched this for the first time last night. Iv never seen any episode from any series before. 
I was round at my sisters and she insisted on watching it. I was so glad not to have missed it when I saw those weird twins prancing about in red leather outfits doing Britney Speer's ! What where they thinking? They cant hold a f*****g note or even keep in time with the music! It was car crash TV . Absolutely priceless . I had to cover my face with a cushion and just peep over the top at one point for cringing! The bit where the music momentarily stopped and they played out the part from the music video where the guy gives Britney the necklace that he 'went to the bottom of the ocean to retrieve for her. A romantic gesture you would have thought no?????? 

DOESN'T WORK WHEN ITS YOUR BROTHER!!!!!!!! 

I cringed so much my teeth itched . The everyone in the TV studio where laughing at them.

As for the rest of the 'acts', all pretty average isn't it? 

Oh dear.


----------



## Looby (Oct 18, 2009)

Here we go again...

Who's watching?


----------



## Looby (Oct 18, 2009)

Are they miming?


----------



## 1927 (Oct 18, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Are they miming?



Yes


----------



## madzone (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm watching.

I didn't watch last night and I have to say it looks like I didn't miss much. They're all pretty shite aren't they?

Oh Cheryl


----------



## aqua (Oct 18, 2009)

who let cheryl sing live?


----------



## Looby (Oct 18, 2009)

It's not very good is it? 

It really pains me to say it because I love Cheryl but this sounds all over the place and the image/routine doesn't go with the song.  

Sorry Cheryl.


----------



## aqua (Oct 18, 2009)

she looks lush though


----------



## Geri (Oct 18, 2009)

Simon is such a liar.


----------



## Liveist (Oct 18, 2009)

Cheryl really is all kinds of awful


----------



## madzone (Oct 18, 2009)

I heard her on the radio last week and she said she was going to mime but I think she got a really hard time about it. They probably had to change the routine so she could sing and breathe


----------



## 1927 (Oct 18, 2009)

aqua said:


> she looks lush though



Its fair to say that it was easier on the eye than the ear!!


----------



## madzone (Oct 18, 2009)

And tbf it's a fucking dire song


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 18, 2009)

aqua said:


> she looks lush though



I love Cheryl. Yeh she looked bloody fabulous 
Isn't an amazing pop song but it's ok and I think she did well.


----------



## madzone (Oct 18, 2009)

Whitney looks beautiful


----------



## magneze (Oct 18, 2009)

Massive Whitney Houston intro. No mention of Bobby Brown or crack. It's their prerogative I suppose.


----------



## aqua (Oct 18, 2009)

whilst I know she's a great singer, and that's a brilliant dress, this is a shit song


----------



## girasol (Oct 18, 2009)

omg you silly!  I can't believe you went upstairs to post that! 

that dress she's wearing is too long, hope she doesn't trip on it!


----------



## girasol (Oct 18, 2009)

now the strap on her dress is undone


----------



## Looby (Oct 18, 2009)

aqua said:


> whilst I know she's a great singer, and that's a brilliant dress, this is a shit song



It's come undone.


----------



## aqua (Oct 18, 2009)

she doesn't seem too, errr, at home


----------



## Looby (Oct 18, 2009)

'How do I put this, erm nice...'


----------



## girasol (Oct 18, 2009)

madzone said:


> I'm watching.
> 
> I didn't watch last night and I have to say it looks like I didn't miss much. They're all pretty shite aren't they?
> 
> Oh Cheryl



I stopped watching after a couple of songs last night, it's just not fun anymore 

I don't rate Cheryl much (mmm, she'll be devastated when she finds out), but I actually enjoyed that...  I have been drinking wine most of the day though.


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 18, 2009)

aqua said:


> whilst I know she's a great singer, and that's a brilliant dress, this is a shit song


Yup, shit song is very shit. Sounded dated. I don't think MissDiva was happy she had a wardrobe malfunction. Someone's head will roll I bet


----------



## pennimania (Oct 18, 2009)

aqua said:


> whilst I know she's a great singer, and that's a brilliant dress, this is a shit song



Shame about the straps giving way 

AND it needed at least 4 inches off the hem - she was having to clutch it to stop tripping up.


----------



## AverageJoe (Oct 18, 2009)

Who stole her eyes.


----------



## madzone (Oct 18, 2009)

I have to say Rachel was prety awful this week


----------



## 1927 (Oct 18, 2009)

Its beacome a freak show imho. As long as the little Irsih twats are still in the competition then the whole thing sinks into farce.


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 18, 2009)

Fuckn joke.


----------



## Looby (Oct 18, 2009)

madzone said:


> I have to say Rachel was prety awful this week



She was. John and Edward were amazing this week but not for the right reasons just comedy gold. It will be a shame when they start knocking good acts out like the Mcdonald Brothers and the Conway Sisters did.


----------



## Geri (Oct 18, 2009)

Get rid of The Eyebrow please, Simon


----------



## Geri (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes!!!


----------



## Looby (Oct 18, 2009)

I fucking hate big band week.


----------



## madzone (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm struggling to care if any of them stay or go tbh.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 18, 2009)

Whitney was shit. Much as I think Cheryl's single is rubbish, I thought her voice warmed up really well throughout the performance and she sounded pretty decent by the end.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Oct 18, 2009)

Who got chucked out?
Bloody V+ didn't work


----------



## madzone (Oct 18, 2009)

Rachel


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 18, 2009)

Rachel's reaction to being bottom 2 again- "i cant do this anymore"  wellfuck off home then coz your shit anyway!!!!


----------



## D'wards (Oct 18, 2009)

Thought Cheryl was well out of order mentioning the twins by name when she was commiserating Ricky for being knoecked out.

As i said before - they are well shit, but only wanna be singers, and don't deserve this level of abuse


----------



## colacubes (Oct 18, 2009)

madzone said:


> Rachel



Were you watching the alternative reality version 

It was Ricky.  And frankly good.  I've got so bored of watching him crying


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 18, 2009)

What 'abuse'? 
She said what most of us were thinking, imo. Maybe she shouldn't have but it's a joke they're still in a *singing* competition!


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 18, 2009)

D'wards said:


> Thought Cheryl was well out of order mentioning the twins by name when she was commiserating Ricky for being knoecked out.
> 
> As i said before - *they are well shit*, but only wanna be singers, and don't deserve this level of abuse



why can't she say it? she's a judge after all and you've just said it as well?


----------



## D'wards (Oct 19, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> why can't she say it? she's a judge after all and you've just said it as well?



Because its just not cricket - they will be voted out before too long, and the crowd booing when they went through i didn't think much of either.

I just think its bad sportmanship for her to have mentioned it at that time, reckon Dermot thought so too - he said something like "Well, they got enough votes so they are through".

They are crap at singing/performing, but when has the X Factor ever been about great singing, Leona accepted? Its a popularity contest, is all.


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 19, 2009)

D'wards said:


> Because its just not cricket - they will be voted out before too long, and the crowd booing when they went through i didn't think much of either.
> 
> I just think its bad sportmanship for her to have mentioned it at that time, reckon Dermot thought so too - he said something like "Well, they got enough votes so they are through".
> 
> They are crap at singing/performing, but when has the X Factor ever been about great singing, Leona accepted? Its a popularity contest, is all.



You're right. It's not cricket, but it's hardly 'X Factor' either is it? It's no different to any previous series, bit of yada yada to get viewers, votes, an xmas number one and the occasional sustainable career, otherwise it's just light entertainment, so that means you and me and Mrs Cole can all cheer and boo..


----------



## Gromit (Oct 19, 2009)

The judges hang around back stage during the week and bump into most contestants.

Imagine when Cheryl is back stage next. Ew awkward! So you hate us then and don't think we should be here. Cheers.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 19, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> You're right. It's not cricket, but it's hardly 'X Factor' either is it? It's no different to any previous series, bit of yada yada to get viewers, votes, an xmas number one and the occasional sustainable career, otherwise it's just light entertainment, so that means you and me and Mrs Cole can all cheer and boo..



To be honest, i've realised i'm looking at it as a "talent" contest, wheras its a soap opera really.

Saw the advert for Alexandra's album and was reminded of her version of Hallejulah, and as a big Cohen fan, it struck me just how fucking cynical and insincere the whole thing is. Great for entertainment, but fuck all to do with music.
Know a few colleagues who loved the alexandra version, who would be sickened by Leonard, and almost certainly have never heard of him. Ah well, must have done wonders for his depleted bank balance.


----------



## PandaCola (Oct 19, 2009)

Alexandra and Robbie.

Cheryl and Whitney.

Are they going to stick with the X Factor insider / drug addled hasbeen combination every week.

Next Sunday:  

Dannii and Shaun Ryder?

Shane Ward and Boy George?


----------



## D'wards (Oct 19, 2009)

PandaCola said:


> Alexandra and Robbie.
> 
> Cheryl and Whitney.
> 
> ...



Dannii and Shane would go nowhere near that stage! I should imagine if you say the word "Brookstein" to Cowell, he just gives you a blank stare and changes the subject


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 19, 2009)

Was it Cheryl who a couple of weeks ago had a go at that girl band for looking like slappers? 

Her act was awful, hadn't anyone told her about Janet Jackson.

Shocked to discover Whitney is still only 46.


----------



## Geri (Oct 19, 2009)

Just found this video from Laura White, who got voted off quite early last year:



Her voice really reminds me of someone else, but I can't put my finger on who it is.


----------



## zit (Oct 19, 2009)

Just how much nasal powder had Whitney insufflated last night. She was off her tits.


----------



## girasol (Oct 19, 2009)

zit said:


> Just how much nasal powder had Whitney insufflated last night. She was off her tits.



why do people assume she was off her tits?  Maybe she was just nervous and didn't know what to say?  Isn't she meant to be 'clean' or something?


----------



## Gromit (Oct 19, 2009)

So tactical voting last night by Simon?

Eliminate the longer term threat whilst given the opportunity as Rachel will be gone soon enough?


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 19, 2009)

rachel gone rather than the twins? how rubbish.

switched it on just in time to catch cheryl. thought she was great - i like that song more each time i hear it.


----------



## keithy (Oct 19, 2009)

no that rikki loney nobber went instead of Rachel, thank god.

I don't understand why people are saying Rachel was shit, she was better than loads of the others. That little 16 year old blonde welsh one is always SHITE. Why is he still in? Oh... cos it's only 13 year old girls who vote. Or John and Edward fans haha


----------



## madzone (Oct 19, 2009)

nipsla said:


> Were you watching the alternative reality version
> 
> It was Ricky. And frankly good. I've got so bored of watching him crying


 No, it was wishful thinking


----------



## clicker (Oct 19, 2009)

Cheryl criticising the twins singing was ironic....wasn't it?? I mean that woman, looked ok, but jeeze she was direr than dire....if she had auditioned for the show Simon would've had his hand up to stop her about twenty seconds after she started....at least the twins aren't taking themselves seriously...

Whitney didnt seem to be inhabiting our planet....but who knows, maybe a broken dress strap makes your eyes sink into their sockets as you spout gibberish...

the stace, the 'fro or the olly for the win....whatever poor old danyl has/hasnt done to warrant the panel hate will possibly scupper his chances...


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Oct 19, 2009)

You know what I've noticed.  These so called "stars" they get to perform on the X factor live are always just terrible.

Just...  terrible really.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 20, 2009)

First of all, although I think Cheryl is a total bellend these days, with her boohooing and also 'i want john edward to stay for the lols' and then going 'oh god, i can't believe they're still in', apart from that, that performance she did made me want to sex her right up. I thought it was soooooooo good and I started off moaning about her miming and by the end of it I wanted her babies.

My favourite this week was Olly cos I could see his penis in those shiny silver trousers and I liked his little gangly dancey legs and it just filled me with joy, the whole thing.

I also liked John and Edward because I was laughing so hard I thought I might die.


----------



## 43mhz (Oct 20, 2009)

Next week, John & Edward will sing a Big Band version of PJ & Duncan's Let's Get Ready To Rumble


----------



## madamv (Oct 20, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> First of all, although I think Cheryl is a total bellend these days, with her boohooing and also 'i want john edward to stay for the lols' and then going 'oh god, i can't believe they're still in', apart from that, that performance she did made me want to sex her right up. I thought it was soooooooo good and I started off moaning about her miming and by the end of it I wanted her babies.
> 
> My favourite this week was Olly cos I could see his penis in those shiny silver trousers and I liked his little gangly dancey legs and it just filled me with joy, the whole thing.
> 
> I also liked John and Edward because I was laughing so hard I thought I might die.



I concur....  

Although I didnt want to sex her up, I thought she looked totally amazing.....


----------



## moomoo (Oct 20, 2009)

madamv said:


> Although I didnt want to sex her up,



I did.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 20, 2009)

My housemate just walked in and found me sat gazing at the monitor watching the youtube of Cheryl's x factor performance. 

He said, 'oh my god, look at that manic smile on your face'

I love her again.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 20, 2009)

your so fickle miss leccy.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 20, 2009)

Shallow, mostly. I can look past her knobness if I just think of her sexy trousers with asplit up the side and the sexy army dancing.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 20, 2009)

oooh maybe i will give that a watch then!

Seeing as she is the right side of the hotness/bitch scale.


dave


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 20, 2009)

Watch the music video even. Or the X factor performance. Either. They are both HOT.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 20, 2009)

kained&able said:


> oooh maybe i will give that a watch then!
> 
> Seeing as she is the right side of the hotness/bitch scale.
> 
> ...



What's the hotness/bitch scale? 

Cheryl's lovely... almost a bit too nice.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 20, 2009)

She's alright, she's a bit bland though. Like, I don't know how much fun I'd have on a night out with her, we'd probably have quite boring conversations.

I'd probably just keep putting my fingers in her dimples and chuckling to myself to keep myself amused.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 20, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> She's alright, she's a bit bland though. Like, I don't know how much fun I'd have on a night out with her, we'd probably have quite boring conversations.
> 
> I'd probably just keep putting my fingers in her dimples and chuckling to myself to keep myself amused.



Yeah, I suspect she might be a dull. A bit too driven.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 20, 2009)

The army bit of that performance was very michael/janet jacksony, I thought.

I do a really good impression of Stacey Solomon. Although it can sometimes be mistaked for a Frank Spencer impression. I love her though.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh and all the boys are well boring. They're balloonfaces to me, they all just merge into one person, I can't remember any of their names.

Oh apart from Olly and his sexy shiny trousers, obvs.


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 20, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> The army bit of that performance was very michael/janet jacksony, I thought.



yes. that look's very "in" at the moment, though, as they say. we had those alexander wang boots she was wearing at work.

it strikes me as bit  with all this michael jackson military style look, though, how balmain have been pushing it massively this season (frogging, big shoulder pads, cropped tuxedo trousers, etc) and then michael jackson dies. i reckon there's something dodgy going on.

i love cheryl.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 20, 2009)

Check out Gok Wanker. Stop knowing more about fashion than me.


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 20, 2009)

i missed out an apostrophe lol


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 20, 2009)

lol classic dodgepot


----------



## zoooo (Oct 20, 2009)

I now fucking love the twins.

I want them to stay until the end and then get brutally voted out first in the final, when people stop wanting to be entertained by idiots and let the talented people win.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 20, 2009)

zoooo said:


> I now fucking love the twins.
> 
> I want them to stay until the end and then get brutally voted out first in the final, when people stop wanting to be entertained by idiots and let the talented people win.



I love them too. I love that even when they do that weird arm linking thing it's all clumsy and crap and the fact they keep swinging in to the stage as their entrance and the way one of them does a weirdy clumsy kick at the end and the other doesn't and the fact they don't understand why people think they are crap.

I love them.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 20, 2009)

My brother works in some office in Soho, and upstairs they use it for the X factor Press conferences. He said a month or so ago he was in the toilet and someone was singing full volume in there. 

As it is actually the toilet just for his office he thought it strange. A lad in a baseball cap came out of the cubicle, still singing loudly, it being one of the twins. Apparently his brother came in then and chastised him "Stop doing that ya fecking ejit"


----------



## zoooo (Oct 20, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I love them too. I love that even when they do that weird arm linking thing it's all clumsy and crap and the fact they keep swinging in to the stage as their entrance and the way one of them does a weirdy clumsy kick at the end and the other doesn't


That was THE BEST.

And the odd homoerotic bit where they talked to each other.

AWESOME.


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 21, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> My housemate just walked in and found me sat gazing at the monitor watching the youtube of Cheryl's x factor performance.
> 
> He said, 'oh my god, look at that manic smile on your face'
> 
> I love her again.





I have no opinion about this week other than I love cheryl


----------



## strung out (Oct 21, 2009)

apparently one of the twins is going to be replacing stephen gately in boyzone


----------



## pennimania (Oct 21, 2009)

strung_out said:


> apparently one of the twins is going to be replacing stephen gately in boyzone



Well i don't know about that, but I've been saying I liked the twins for two weeks now 


Twins ftw 


still hate Stacey mind


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Oct 21, 2009)

What is with all this Cheryl love? 

I think she's horrendous .


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Because she is divinity in motion.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 21, 2009)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> What is with all this Cheryl love?
> 
> I think she's horrendous .



Yes, but you're a contrarian.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Oct 21, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Yes, but you're a contrarian.



I'm not contratian just for the sake of it though.  I just think she's terribly shallow and a bit rubbish. 

I found her performance weak and boring, and a bit of an insult to the people there that do a much better job every week.  Aside from the outfits there wasn't much substance. I take it for granted that the outfits weren't her idea..

She never actually says anything that interetsing either.

So aside from eyelashes, clothes, and big hair, she doesn't really have that much going about her.  Which is just crap.  Clothes + man = do not make.

In short.... I wish I had a load of stylists, expensive hair dressers, dieticians, choreographers, make up artists, lighting technicians, and a show to air off my boring points of view.  Cos then everyone would listen to my inane ramblings, and think I was wonderful too.


----------



## Geri (Oct 21, 2009)

I agree with everything in the above post.


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 21, 2009)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> So aside from eyelashes, clothes, and big hair, *she doesn't really have that much going about her.  *



_she's in girls aloud_


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Oct 21, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> _she's in girls aloud_



Wow!  Them there's credentials, right there.

(she's possibly the worst singer in there...)


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 21, 2009)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> Wow!  Them there's credentials, right there.



yep. she could be a serial killer and i wouldn't care as long as she was in GA.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 21, 2009)

Why has Cheryl taken to wearing bodystocking/leotard things that make her look like Cher on the deck of the HMS Innuendo?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 21, 2009)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> I'm not contratian just for the sake of it though.  I just think she's terribly shallow and a bit rubbish.
> 
> I found her performance weak and boring, and a bit of an insult to the people there that do a much better job every week.  Aside from the outfits there wasn't much substance. I take it for granted that the outfits weren't her idea..
> 
> ...



You don't have a soul  That's Cheryl you're talking about. _Cheryl_.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 21, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Why has Cheryl taken to wearing bodystocking/leotard things that make her look like Cher on the deck of the HMS Innuendo?



Because her comments about the ex-strippers (or probably now just strippers again) looking like slappers weren't quite bitchy enough without her deliberately wearing even less than them the following week 

Why can't they just replace her with Kimberley  and do us all a favour?


----------



## Miss Potter (Oct 22, 2009)

My first post on this year's thread I believe 

JLS and Bon Jovi have been confirmed as guests on the 1st November show


----------



## g force (Oct 22, 2009)

Bon Jovi night is a must...Livin on a Prayer, Bad Medicine, Wanted Dead or Alive...comedy gold on primetime TV


----------



## keithy (Oct 22, 2009)

will they save leona lewis for the final then?


----------



## g force (Oct 22, 2009)

Imagine her face needs time to heal


----------



## Gromit (Oct 22, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> Because her comments about the ex-strippers (or probably now just strippers again)



So I'm not the only one who suspects that their new professions were quickly rustled up inbetween the judge's houses and the live finals. 

Only they couldn't get the one girl a job so just enrolled her on some cheap course so that she could say she was a student.

As for Cheri Coal, her performance and her outfit.

Song dire.
Voice dire.
Outfit dire. Was she doing a benefit gig for the Salvation Army? Wrong for the dancing she was doing too.
Dancing was okay.

I'd still put my willy in her though.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh i live in such a classy town.

Driving home yesterday i spotted a Vote Lloyd banner in a local hairdressers. Covered the entire bottom half of their window. Had his picture on it and x-factor graphics n everything.

Driving to work to day i spotted that a local solicitors are fighting the Vote Lloyd campaign and have put up a Vote Lucie banner which is three times as big. If I wanted someone to represent me in ASBO court i'd be choosing their practice. Although obviously as they are solicitors they had to pick the posh welsh girl. Yes posh. Pentyrch is very well off dispite x-factor trying to make it sound Dickensian.


----------



## Looby (Oct 24, 2009)

I hate big band week.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 24, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> I hate big band week.



Innit 

Olly's getting right on my tits as well


----------



## colacubes (Oct 24, 2009)

Backflip = Lame


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2009)

Fly Me to the Moon indeed

*shoots rocket up his arse*


wobbling all over the place


----------



## Looby (Oct 24, 2009)

Bland and a bit flat. The backflip was bizarre.


----------



## Miss Potter (Oct 24, 2009)

his voice was all over the place (Lloyd that is)

I love Olly, he's a great all round entertainer


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 24, 2009)

Neither of those first two contestants can sing.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm starting to like Olly. Lloyd is weak though. He should go. He won't though.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 24, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> I hate big band week.



Me too.  But I do have a bit of a thing for Micheal Buble so I'm not complaining...


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 24, 2009)

Miss Frank.

Oh fuck off. _Please_.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 24, 2009)

Fictionist said:


> Neither of those first two contestants can sing.



Eh? Olly was strong, vocally.


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 24, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Eh? Olly was strong, vocally.



Not in my world. The boy _can't _sing.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2009)

Get rid of two of the girls and keep the short one in the middle


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 24, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Get rid of two of the girls and keep the short one in the middle



Hell no. Too much weave, make up and attitude (and probably contact lenses too).

Wack.


----------



## Geri (Oct 24, 2009)

moomoo said:


> Me too.  But I do have a bit of a thing for Micheal Buble so I'm not complaining...



Yeah, he's cute alright.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 24, 2009)

Miss Frank were ok. But as a rule, they're a bit... obvious.


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 24, 2009)

Rachel.

It's the _image_ stupid!!!! With the hair down you are likely to be more acceptable to the audience. With the shaven sides showing you are probably a little too _Grace Jones_. Irrespective of your singing you are quite beautiful.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 24, 2009)

I enjoyed Rachel's performance


----------



## moomoo (Oct 24, 2009)

I thought Rachel was great!  Really enjoyed her performance.


----------



## Looby (Oct 24, 2009)

I did. She seems more chilled and less stroppy tonight too.


----------



## catrina (Oct 24, 2009)

rachel is awesome. If people don't vote for her this week then I give up.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2009)

She looks lovely tonight

None of those silly shoulder pads and haircut

Now she's acting all dippy like Stacey


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 24, 2009)

Why did they cut away when she went into her major dance routine??????   twice as well


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> I did. She seems more chilled and less stroppy tonight too.




She had the weight of the world on her shoulder pads before


----------



## Looby (Oct 24, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> She looks lovely tonight
> 
> Those silly shoulder pads and haircut
> 
> Now she's acting all dippy like Stacey



God, I just said them to magic sam. Is she acting dippy on purpose?


----------



## Liveist (Oct 24, 2009)

Rachel, you were great, love, but if you don't calm the fuck down people will start hating you


----------



## Geri (Oct 24, 2009)

Fictionist said:


> Rachel.
> 
> It's the _image_ stupid!!!! With the hair down you are likely to be more acceptable to the audience. With the shaven sides showing you are probably a little too _Grace Jones_.



She looked _so_ much better tonight. Amazing what a difference a hairstyle can make!


----------



## zoooo (Oct 24, 2009)

Mmm, yummy Michael Buble.


----------



## Looby (Oct 24, 2009)

Liveist said:


> Rachel, you were great, love, but if you don't calm the fuck down *people will start hating you*



again.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 24, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Now she's acting all dippy like Stacey



Yeah wasn't very subtle, too false. Shame!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Yeah wasn't very subtle, too false. Shame!




Maybe she's just got a new computer and she's excited?


----------



## Geri (Oct 24, 2009)

One of the few U2 songs I quite like.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 24, 2009)

I hate him and everything he stands for, but Jamie was very, very good.


----------



## Looby (Oct 24, 2009)

Not big band though is it? God, I'm agreeing with Louis.


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 24, 2009)

That rock fella was terrible. He isn't going to win. He should leave gracefully now.


----------



## Geri (Oct 24, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Not big band though is it? God, I'm agreeing with Louis.



Neither was Rachel's song though. Surely it's about the arrangement?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 24, 2009)

I love you Stacey.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2009)

at, Stacey looks nice


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 24, 2009)

Stacey has a purity of tone that other contestants lack.


----------



## Looby (Oct 24, 2009)

Geri said:


> Neither was Rachel's song though. Surely it's about the arrangement?



I guess. 

I love stacey. She looks and sounds amazing.


----------



## Voley (Oct 24, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> I love you Stacey.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 24, 2009)

I want to look after her. 

And do her.


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 24, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> I want to look after her.
> 
> And do her.



You naughty naughty person.


----------



## Voley (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## colacubes (Oct 24, 2009)

Just missed her and Jamie while I was hanging up the washing.  What did they sing?


----------



## moomoo (Oct 24, 2009)

I love Stacey until she speaks.  Then I just want to hurt her.


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 24, 2009)

moomoo said:


> I love Stacey until she speaks.  Then I just want to hurt her.




In a sexual way?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2009)

moomoo said:


> I love Stacey until she speaks.  Then I just want to hurt her.




You do realise a male poster on here said similar last week and got into heaps of trouble?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 24, 2009)

moomoo said:


> I love Stacey until she speaks.  Then I just want to hurt her.



But she's adorable!


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 24, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You do realise a male poster on here said similar last week and got into heaps of trouble?




I think the poster wrote that 'he' wanted to punch her. Hence my question to clarify.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> But she's adorable!




Puppies are adorable.  Some people hurt them.


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 24, 2009)

moomoo said:


> I love Stacey until she speaks.  Then I just want to hurt her.



i love her and then she speaks and then i love her even more. at first it was annoying, but now it's endearing  i'd like her to win.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2009)

Danyl's mum drives *all the way from Kent 

*FFS, it's only down the sodding road


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 24, 2009)

He isn't going to win. He will go soon. He is so utterly predictable.

And dull.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 24, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> i love her and then she speaks and then i love her even more. at first it was annoying, but now it's endearing  i'd like her to win.



Me too.


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 24, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> i love her and then she speaks and then i love her even more. at first it was annoying, but now it's endearing  i'd like her to win.



Solidarity brother, solidarity.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 24, 2009)

Fictionist said:


> He isn't going to win. He will go soon. He is so utterly predictable.
> 
> And dull.



He's a total cock, but he does have a superb voice.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 24, 2009)

Fictionist said:


> In a sexual way?



Oh good grief no!  Can you imagine the noise she'd make!! 



Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You do realise a male poster on here said similar last week and got into heaps of trouble?



Yeah, but I only ever hurt people by giving them stern looks.


----------



## killer b (Oct 24, 2009)

i've only caught the occasional performance of this series, but no-one seems to bother singing. this dude on now is just yelling...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2009)

Fictionist said:


> Solidarity brother, solidarity.




ahem, what about the rest of us who have been supporting her all along?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2009)

moomoo said:


> Yeah, but I only ever hurt people by giving them stern looks.




Ah, that's ok then.  Just didn't want to think of you drowning her like a puppy


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 24, 2009)

moomoo said:


> Oh good grief no!  Can you imagine the noise she'd make!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 24, 2009)

Can someone confirm I'm watching this week live on the ITV Player - they've just had on a bloke called Daniel Johnson?


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 24, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> ahem, what about the rest of us who have been supporting her all along?



Are you working class? Is your support founded on a recognition of social solidarity and / or similarity?


----------



## colacubes (Oct 24, 2009)

I am genuinely surprised but I really enjoyed Danyl 

His Mum must be knackered though.  Long old way that Kent


----------



## Looby (Oct 24, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Can someone confirm I'm watching this week live on the ITV Player - they've just had on a bloke called Daniel Johnson?



Danyl


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2009)

Fictionist said:


> Are you working class? Is your support founded on a recognition of social solidarity and / or similarity?




I rent off a Housing Association and I earn well under £20,000pa.

In fact, I've been unemployed for 2 weeks now.

Do I qualify?


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 24, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Danyl


Cheers. That's cool, I didn't know you could stream all the ITV stations.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Danyl




Exactly.  Why didn't his mother just call him Danny if she wanted a "y" in his name 

Probably stressed living out in Kent as she does


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 24, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I rent off a Housing Association and I earn well under £20,000pa.
> 
> In fact, I've been unemployed for 2 weeks now.
> 
> Do I qualify?




Not enough information submitted to judge.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2009)

Fictionist said:


> Not enough information submitted to judge.




erm, what else would make me qualify?

I've got a South London/Essex accent


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 24, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> erm, what else would make me qualify?
> 
> I've got a South London/Essex accent



Me too.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 24, 2009)

I like Joe.  I think I might adopt him...


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 24, 2009)

This guy singing is pretty but dull.

He will not win.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2009)

Noooooooooooooooooooooo, you can't sing this in that voice.  It needs a deep, smooth, sexy voice


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 24, 2009)

Joe's shit this week.


----------



## Voley (Oct 24, 2009)

This fella's rubbish.


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 24, 2009)

moomoo said:


> I like Joe.  I think I might adopt him...



I think that is your motherly tendencies coming out....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2009)

Fictionist said:


> I think that is your motherly tendencies coming out....




Yeah, and he looks like a right mummy's boy


----------



## colacubes (Oct 24, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Joe's shit this week.



Innit.


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 24, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, and he looks like a right mummy's boy



Lucky sod.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 24, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, and he looks like a right mummy's boy



I'd take real good care of him...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2009)

moomoo said:


> I'd take real good care of him...




Yes, I'm sure you would until next year when someone younger and better looking appears


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 24, 2009)

She was good.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2009)

She's good but I just am not mad on her for some reason


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 24, 2009)

moomoo said:


> I'd take real good care of him...



See post 833.


----------



## Geri (Oct 24, 2009)

Wow. Lucie looks nice tonight - very sparkly eyes, and a lovely voice.


----------



## Looby (Oct 24, 2009)

I thought that was brilliant. I got goosebumps too.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 24, 2009)

Fictionist said:


> See post 833.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 24, 2009)

Ive seen Lucy perform in gangshows since she was 13 and we all said she would be famous one day--THat was awesome- but she is destined for the stage and not a pop career xx


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2009)

I sort of agree with Simon.  At one stage I thought she'd sound brilliant in stage musicals - and that's not an insult

ah, Sweaty beat me to it


----------



## moomoo (Oct 24, 2009)

Lucie is lovely.  I think I love her best.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2009)

moomoo said:


> Lucie is lovely.  I think I love her best.




but she's girl


----------



## colacubes (Oct 24, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I sort of agree with Simon.  At one stage I thought she'd sound brilliant in stage musicals - and that's not an insult
> 
> ah, Sweaty beat me to it



Yep, perfect vocals but somehow quite acted.  Not necessarily a bad thing but felt quite staged.


----------



## Geri (Oct 24, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I sort of agree with Simon.  At one stage I thought she'd sound brilliant in stage musicals - and that's not an insult



He knows that Lucie and Stacey are the biggest threats to his acts.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 24, 2009)

It's a song for 2.00am smokey jazz clubs sung by people who've been around and got the scars. Not the 18-year olds fault, imo.


----------



## strung out (Oct 24, 2009)

holy shit, i thought that was amazing


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2009)

Geri said:


> He knows that Lucie and Stacey are the biggest threats to his acts.




I was thinking it before he even said it, so was Sweaty Betty 

I could imagine her in Evita or West Side Story or something similar, not now, but in the future when she's a bit older


----------



## moomoo (Oct 24, 2009)

Oh God, it's John and Edward next.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2009)

*bangs head on desk*


----------



## moomoo (Oct 24, 2009)

Please someone, make them stop.


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 24, 2009)

strung_out said:


> holy shit, i thought that was amazing



same here. she's the best this week.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 24, 2009)

dear oh fucking dear.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2009)

moomoo said:


> Please someone, make them stop.




but you could have two for the price of one moos


----------



## colacubes (Oct 24, 2009)

Lulz


----------



## Looby (Oct 24, 2009)

Omfg...


----------



## strung out (Oct 24, 2009)

that was great


----------



## moomoo (Oct 24, 2009)

They scare me.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Oct 24, 2009)

i will pay good money for someone to shoot those pair!!!


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 24, 2009)

is simone sticking to her promise? will she really leave the country if they win? what's the number to vote?


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 24, 2009)

Controversial! Are they better than Zig and Zag?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 24, 2009)

John and Edward are fast becoming the headline act in my wank bank.


----------



## Pieface (Oct 24, 2009)

these two remind me of those pet giraffes Jean Paul Gaultier had on Eurotrash - Pinky and Perky.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2009)

I reckon they'll end up in Grease the Musical 
















with very tiny parts


----------



## Miss Potter (Oct 24, 2009)

erm memo to Louis Walsh: since when was Ricky Martin big band? He had a pop at Simon about Jamie singing a U2 song and then goes and gives Jedward "she bangs".

Stacey looked amazing tonight by the way.

My daughter has just voted for Jedward. I'm going to have a stern word with her


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> erm memo to Louis Walsh: since when was Ricky Martin big band? He had a pop at Simon about Jamie singing a U2 song and then goes and gives Jedward "she bangs".
> 
> Stacey looked amazing tonight by the way.
> 
> My daughter has just voted for Jedward. I'm going to have a stern word with her




Did you allow her to use *your *phone?  Claim the money back off her, and then some, and ring in your own vote at her expense


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 24, 2009)

Just in case anyone's interested . . . The Thick of It in 10 mins.


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 24, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> *bangs head on desk*



I'm banging with Minnie!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2009)

Fictionist said:


> I'm banging with Minnie!




Not without my permission you're not.


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 24, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Not without my permission you're not.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2009)

*twiddles thumbs*

What do we do now that's finished?

I missed Casualty


----------



## colacubes (Oct 24, 2009)

Pieface said:


> these two remind me of those pet giraffes Jean Paul Gaultier had on Eurotrash - Pinky and Perky.



I knew I'd seen them somewhere before


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 24, 2009)

g force said:


> Bon Jovi night is a must...Livin on a Prayer, Bad Medicine, Wanted Dead or Alive...comedy gold on primetime TV


Omg...Jon Bon.    Can't wait. 



Pieface said:


> these two remind me of those pet giraffes Jean Paul Gaultier had on Eurotrash - Pinky and Perky.


Pipi and Popo.


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 24, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> *twiddles thumbs*
> 
> What do we do now that's finished?
> 
> I missed Casualty



A drink, a quiet open fire.....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2009)

Fictionist said:


> A drink, a quiet open fire.....




Are you trying to wind me up because you know my b/f's gas fire was removed a couple of weeks and mine has just been condemned?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 24, 2009)

Is the wretched programme still on? Mrs P disappeared to watch it three hours ago.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2009)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Is the wretched programme still on? Mrs P disappeared to watch it three hours ago.




ho hum, she's obviously up to something else


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 24, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Are you trying to wind me up because you know my b/f's gas fire was removed a couple of weeks and mine has just been condemned?



No, I had no idea, so I can appreciate why my comment might have been taken as a sign of bad taste. My apologies as this was NOT my intention.


----------



## clicker (Oct 24, 2009)

I'd rather lose Lloyd...., the 16 yr old blonde boy who back flipped, than the twins. I worryingly looked forward to them tonight.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 25, 2009)

Fictionist said:


> No, I had no idea, so I can appreciate why my comment might have been taken as a sign of bad taste. My apologies as this was NOT my intention.


----------



## madzone (Oct 25, 2009)

I think I've tuned into High School Musical or something


----------



## 1927 (Oct 25, 2009)

Worst miming ever seen on UK t.v!


----------



## Looby (Oct 25, 2009)

Fucking westlife. 

key change
air grabs
meaningful looks to camera

*yawns*


----------



## madzone (Oct 25, 2009)

Jesus those lights are fierce


----------



## Looby (Oct 25, 2009)

Looks like they've got shares in fake bake.


----------



## Looby (Oct 25, 2009)

Does Buble have any original songs or does he just re-hash old ones?

He looks like he needs a poo.


----------



## Miss Potter (Oct 25, 2009)

he seems nice enough but his voice is just meh. Harry Connick got there first I'm afraid Mr Bubble. I'd far rather listen to Harry.

Dreading this vote now. If Rachel's in the last two again I think she'll crumble, poor girl. She tried too hard to show personality last night and it was just embarrassing.


----------



## Looby (Oct 25, 2009)

lol @ dermot. 

Am I alone?


----------



## Looby (Oct 25, 2009)

Hurrah, Miss Potter is here.  Don't leave again, I was lonely.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 25, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Does Buble have any original songs or does he just re-hash old ones?
> 
> He looks like he needs a poo.



Don't you diss my Michael!   

The twins have to go tonight surely?


----------



## Looby (Oct 25, 2009)

moomoo said:


> Don't you diss my Michael!
> 
> The twins have to go tonight surely?



The only good thing about him is his name sounds a bit like booby. I'm clearly 12 because that still makes me laugh. 

Sorry moomoo.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 25, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> he seems nice enough but his voice is just meh. Harry Connick got there first I'm afraid Mr Bubble. I'd far rather listen to Harry.
> 
> Dreading this vote now. If Rachel's in the last two again I think she'll crumble, poor girl. She tried too hard to show personality last night and it was just embarrassing.



yeah it was so cringeworthy. She was trying so hard to be like Stacey, all ditzy and hysterical, and it was just so blatently not her geniune personality.


----------



## Miss Potter (Oct 25, 2009)

phew I'm relieved for her. That's 3 Essex acts through first


----------



## Looby (Oct 25, 2009)

I think it will be Lloyd and Jamie.


----------



## Miss Potter (Oct 25, 2009)

oh blimey the Teletubbies are through again


----------



## Looby (Oct 25, 2009)

Oooooooooh


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 25, 2009)

nooooo. What's going on


----------



## Looby (Oct 25, 2009)

Shit. I really don't know which way the judges will go. I think it might go to 

*DEADLOCK*


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 25, 2009)

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms T (Oct 25, 2009)

That's rubbish - two good acts in the sing-off.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 25, 2009)

Oh for goodness sake!


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 25, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> nooooo. What's going on



it's itv which means ant and dec will win and beat catherine tate


----------



## Geri (Oct 25, 2009)

Shocker!!

Couldn't type earlier, cat was on my lap.


----------



## Miss Potter (Oct 25, 2009)

hmm will the others gang up on Simon and vote Danyl out?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 25, 2009)

Danyl is better than miss Frank but i prefer their personality's than his cocky one--I predict DEADLOCK !!


----------



## Miss Potter (Oct 25, 2009)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Danyl is better than miss Frank but i prefer their personality's than his cocky one--I predict DEADLOCK !!



plus if he gets voted out his Mum won't have that loooooooooooong drive from Kent every week


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 25, 2009)

yeah, danyl will go. Danni and Cheryl don't like him. Although, Danni's desperately been sucking up to him since her outburst the other week, so maybe she'll be too worried about public reaction if she votes him off....


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 25, 2009)

Unless the judges are brave and vote Danyl out to piss their boss off....


----------



## 1927 (Oct 25, 2009)

Its getting stupid now! Danyl at risk of going home when the leprechauns are thru, it brings the whole programme into disrepute. Is it any wonder we end up with the governments we do, when the British electorate can fuck the voting on x-factor so spectacularly?


----------



## madzone (Oct 25, 2009)

I just want it to hurry up so I can go to bed


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 25, 2009)

Danyl's not remotely likeable though. Plus i've hated every one of his performances, whether he can sing or not.


----------



## Miss Potter (Oct 25, 2009)

uh oh. They forgot their words.


----------



## madzone (Oct 25, 2009)

He's a one trick pony and he opens his mouth so wide it must shut his throat down. I don't like him.

Miss Frank are looking a  bit too desperate


----------



## moomoo (Oct 25, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> uh oh. They forgot their words.



Good.  I don't like them.  And I can't stand the way Graziella raps in every flipping song.


----------



## madzone (Oct 25, 2009)

Urrrgghh - he reminds me of one of my exes


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 25, 2009)

Fuck off Danyl and your ego!!!!!


----------



## Miss Potter (Oct 25, 2009)

moomoo said:


> Good.  I don't like them.  And I can't stand the way Graziella raps in every flipping song.



oh is that her name? Wondered why my mate wrote on Facebook about Mozarella rapping to save herself ha ha


----------



## madzone (Oct 25, 2009)

Can't they both go?

It's that cocky scots bloke all over again innit?


----------



## Looby (Oct 25, 2009)

I can't stand to look at his smug fucking face and his stupid fucking shouty singing and his fucking smug dancing and gestures. I hate him right in the face. 

Danyl-'waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh'.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 25, 2009)

Danyl has to go through!  He was so much better than Miss Frank!


----------



## 1927 (Oct 25, 2009)

Fuck the ego and everything else, its a singing competition at the end of the day, he just aniled his song, they forgot the words. If the judges are honest Miss Frank have to go home.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 25, 2009)

moomoo said:


> Danyl has to go through!  He was so much better than Miss Frank!



Agreed.


----------



## madzone (Oct 25, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> I can't stand to look at his smug fucking face and his stupid fucking shouty singing and his fucking smug dancing and gestures. I hate him right in the face.
> 
> Danyl-'waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh'.


 
Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## 1927 (Oct 25, 2009)

Cheryl bottled it bigtime.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 25, 2009)

Cheryl is a coward!


----------



## Looby (Oct 25, 2009)

madzone said:


> Where are you in your cycle?



It's true. 


*DEADLOCK*


----------



## madzone (Oct 25, 2009)

1927 said:


> Fuck the ego and everything else, its a singing competition at the end of the day, he just aniled his song, they forgot the words. If the judges are honest Miss Frank have to go home.


 It's not really just a singing competition though - it's to find a pop star and if the public don't like someone they won't buy their records


----------



## moomoo (Oct 25, 2009)

Phew!


----------



## Looby (Oct 25, 2009)

Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Miss Potter (Oct 25, 2009)

go the public. But who keeps voting for those twins


----------



## Ms T (Oct 25, 2009)

madzone said:


> It's not really just a singing competition though - it's to find a pop star and if the public don't like someone they won't buy their records



And often they don't buy the records of the people they vote for.  Michelle McManus/Leon/Steve Brookstein anyone?


----------



## moomoo (Oct 25, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> go the public. But who keeps voting for those twins



Not me guv!


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 25, 2009)

Irish bastards.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 25, 2009)

Ms T said:


> And often they don't buy the records of the people they vote for.  Michelle McManus/Leon/Steve Brookstein anyone?



Who?


----------



## Miss Potter (Oct 25, 2009)

Whoopah Bon Jovi next week. Clearing my diary and switching off the phone


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 25, 2009)

fuck them little twins!!!


----------



## moomoo (Oct 25, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> Whoopah Bon Jovi next week. Clearing my diary and switching off the phone



Ditto.


----------



## madzone (Oct 25, 2009)

Ms T said:


> And often they don't buy the records of the people they vote for. Michelle McManus/Leon/Steve Brookstein anyone?


 I'm too tired to work out if you're agreeing or disagreeing with me


----------



## madzone (Oct 25, 2009)

Sweaty Betty said:


> fuck them little twins!!!


 That sounds so wrong


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 25, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Irish bastards.



Innit and im Irish!!!

even the irish press have slammed them which is not standard proceedure!!!

who the fuck is voting for them


----------



## pigtails (Oct 25, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> I can't stand to look at his smug fucking face and his stupid fucking shouty singing and his fucking smug dancing and gestures. I hate him right in the face.
> 
> Danyl-'waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh'.



this cracked me up!!



and I agree, if I have to look at his fillings one more time!!


----------



## Ms T (Oct 25, 2009)

madzone said:


> I'm too tired to work out if you're agreeing or disagreeing with me



Neither, really, I'm saying that the people don't necessarily buy the records of the people who win these competitions.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 25, 2009)

moomoo said:


> Who?



The last two both won X-Factor.  Michelle McManus won Pop Idol.  


(Or did you know that and I'm being dense )


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 25, 2009)

madzone said:


> That sounds so wrong



Oh yes!!!!!


----------



## moomoo (Oct 25, 2009)

Ms T said:


> The last two both won X-Factor.  Michelle McManus won Pop Idol.
> 
> 
> (Or did you know that and I'm being dense )



Yes, I was joking!


----------



## Geri (Oct 25, 2009)

Here, moomoo:


----------



## moomoo (Oct 25, 2009)

Geri said:


> Here, moomoo:




Ooooh!  Ta! 

*Fans self*


----------



## 1927 (Oct 25, 2009)

How hypocritical was it of Louis to go on about how these two acvts shouldnt be in the last two blah blah blah. Well Louis if the leprechauns handt taken a place in tghe last 8 one of those acts wouldnt have been in the last two.


----------



## Geri (Oct 25, 2009)

moomoo said:


> Ooooh!  Ta!
> 
> *Fans self*



He is rather fit.


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 25, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> He looks like he needs a poo.






Miss Potter said:


> I'd far rather listen to Harry.


Ohgod yes. 



sparklefish said:


> The only good thing about him is his name sounds a bit like booby. I'm clearly 12 because that still makes me laugh.


Minime and I were giggling about that too. 



madzone said:


> and he opens his mouth so wide it must shut his throat down.


His mouth scares me. I always feel like I'm gonna fall in. 



Miss Potter said:


> Whoopah Bon Jovi next week. Clearing my diary and switching off the phone





moomoo said:


> Ditto.


I've loved that man since I was 18. I HOPE they're on next Sunday and not Saturday? Halloween party nooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## clicker (Oct 25, 2009)

Wish we'd lost the nonentity that is Lloyd....but Miss Frank good to go too.....the middle one would have rapped for a minute every week now and the one on the right looked pissed off all series.

I am missing the danyl hate though....simon mentioned stories in the press about danyl bullying others in the house???


----------



## keithy (Oct 26, 2009)

I really wanted danyl to go, he's proper DULL and I feel like I've never seen a genuine performance from him. It's like he puts all his energy/passion into getting the words out and forgets that the performance is about more than that. Yeh, miss frank fucked up that last attempt but I think they have more chance of doing well than Danyl. 

I like that the twins are still in, because it means we're getting rid of the rubbish quicker than usual, while still having them to laugh at each week. 

LLOYD, AFRO-NOB AND DANYL OUT NEXT PLEASE.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 26, 2009)

keithy said:


> LLOYD, AFRO-NOB AND DANYL OUT NEXT PLEASE.



Yes. Although in the oposite order please. Lloyd is crap but i don't want to kill him like the other 2. 

This year is shit. Even shitter than normal. I don't find a single one of the acts interesting enough to even remotely care about. Even Stacie and Lucie are over hyped and actually incredibely dull. 

Apart from Ollie. He's okay, i guess. If only they'd hurry up and give him a decent song.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 26, 2009)

Article in the Guardian today about the 'back of the envelope' idea that started all this fucking nonsense 




			
				Graun said:
			
		

> The scribbled note that changed TV
> 
> How a hastily written outline for a talent show became the blueprint for many of today's most popular programmes



http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2009/oct/26/x-factor-cowell-fuller#

On Tuesday 13 February 2001 TV veteran Alan Boyd saw two men he had never met before in his London office and the meeting changed the face of Saturday night entertainment.

Nothing about the then head of Thames TV's meeting with two Simons suggested that television history was in the making, or that he and his production team were about to benefit from an enormous stroke of luck. As Mr Cowell and Mr Fuller rattled through their idea for an ambitious new show to identify an unknown British singing star, Boyd scribbled notes on two sides of jotting paper during the hour-long meeting.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 26, 2009)

Nor Opportunity Knocks.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 26, 2009)

I've not been watching this year.  But I caught the end of the show on Sat (after Strictly).  Some daft kid said "_When you think of big band music, you think of Michael Bubbly_".  

I think that pretty much sums up exactly what is wrong with this programme's output of music (as opposed to singers).


----------



## Geri (Oct 26, 2009)

I've developed a mini crush on Michael Bublé


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 26, 2009)

Geri said:


> I've developed a mini crush on Michael Bublé


That's perfectly OK.  He seemed a nice guy.  But really, if someone says big band, the first thing you should think is Frank Sinatra, Duke Ellington, Glen Miller, Benny Goodman.  

When I think of Michael Bublé, I think of TV adverts around Mother's Day.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 26, 2009)

Geri said:


> I've developed a mini crush on Michael Bublé



Strange. I've always had more than a slight urge to see Mickey Bubbles crushed horribly to death.

Heads or tails?


----------



## Geri (Oct 26, 2009)

I only knew two of his songs before now - Home, and Haven't Met You Yet.

I've downloaded an album but it's not really my cup of tea.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 26, 2009)

You know that feeling when someone sticks a wet finger in your ear as a side-splittingly childish jape? Well I experience a similar feeling of discomforting wetness when I hear Buble. It's that sense of sinking dread, as surely as if I was paralysed and a sugary-tongued over affectionate labrador was rapidly approaching me earlugs.


----------



## Geri (Oct 26, 2009)

tarannau said:


> You know that feeling when someone sticks a wet finger in your ear as a side-splittingly childish jape? Well I experience a similar feeling of discomforting wetness when I hear Buble. It's that sense of sinking dread, as surely as if I was paralysed and a sugary-tongued over affectionate labrador was rapidly approaching me earlugs.



But he's hot! I can even overlook his sticking out ears.


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 26, 2009)

Geri said:


> But he's hot! I can even overlook his sticking out ears.



Not with the lights behind him you can't.. he looked like he was auditioning for the Mickey Mouse Club by putting on strawberry flavoured false ones


----------



## Cribynkle (Oct 27, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> go the public. But who keeps voting for those twins



It looks like lots of people do

Probably loads of people are voting for them just to irritate Simon Cowell. Though I'm sure he gets a percentage of the cost of each call so maybe he's not too irritated....


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 30, 2009)

I just read that Lucie is singing Sweet Child of Mine tomorow night.... 

And Afro guy is singing Madonna's Like a Prayer  ERm - how exactly is this rock?!?


----------



## Miss Potter (Oct 30, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> I just read that Lucie is singing Sweet Child of Mine tomorow night....
> 
> And Afro guy is singing Madonna's Like a Prayer  ERm - how exactly is this rock?!?



well the "big band" songs last week were not quite within genre tbh

Lucie singing Guns n Roses? Car crash TV, bring it on! Gutted that JBJ hasn't done a masterclass, it would have been 

Have you got a link so we can see what the others are singing?


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 30, 2009)

john and edward are doing the 5ive version of we will rock you, apparently.


----------



## Miss Potter (Oct 30, 2009)

Found this on Digital Spy:

Danyl - Careless Whisper (Seether version)
Olly - Come Together (Aerosmith version)
Jamie - Like A Prayer ( Rock version)
John and Edward - We Will Rock You (Five version)
Stacey - Somewhere Only We Know ( Natasha Bedingfield version of Keane song)
Lucie - Sweet Child Of Mine (Guns N Roses)
Rachel - One (Adam Lambert version)
Joe - Dont Stop Believing (Journey)
Lloyd - I Kissed A Girl (Rock version) 

No Bon Jovi then!


----------



## moomoo (Oct 30, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> Found this on Digital Spy:
> 
> Danyl - Careless Whisper (Seether version)
> Olly - Come Together (Aerosmith version)
> ...


----------



## Badger Kitten (Oct 31, 2009)

So who do we think is for the high jump this weekend?


----------



## Geri (Oct 31, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised if John & Edward went tonight.


----------



## clicker (Oct 31, 2009)

Lloyd please....although he is my wee and kettle act.


----------



## innit (Oct 31, 2009)

Geri said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if John & Edward went tonight.



Yes, please.  My mum loves them though


----------



## Geri (Oct 31, 2009)

Apparently they have flu.


----------



## Voley (Oct 31, 2009)

Geri said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if John & Edward went tonight.



I reckon they've got a few weeks left yet. The protest vote thing. And tbf they have been the most entertaining. I still haven't quite got over the talky bit in that Britney Spears song.


----------



## themonkeyman (Oct 31, 2009)

Geri said:


> Apparently they have flu.



hopefully that means they get booted out then instead, god I can't stand them


----------



## Voley (Oct 31, 2009)

Geri said:


> Apparently they have flu.



Fix!


----------



## honto (Oct 31, 2009)

They were allegedly top in the public vote numbers last week, I think we have them for another week or two yet... 

Saw someone wearing a 'Together we are John and Edward' t-shirt the other day.


----------



## Geri (Oct 31, 2009)

honto said:


> They were allegedly top in the public vote numbers last week, I think we have them for another week or two yet...



Apparently that isn't true, and they narrowly avoided being in the bottom two last week.


----------



## honto (Oct 31, 2009)

Ah interesting. I don't think offical figs are ever released till the series is over, so it could well be tabloid myth making. Clearly if they are ever in the bottom two there won't even be a need to ask the judges who they want to send home.


----------



## Looby (Oct 31, 2009)

Why is Dannii sat on the end? Has she fallen out with Cheryl?


----------



## 1927 (Oct 31, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Why is Dannii sat on the end? Has she fallen out with Cheryl?



I noticed that too.

Was that ROCK?


----------



## Looby (Oct 31, 2009)

1927 said:


> I noticed that too.
> 
> Was that ROCK?



About as rock as little Joe was gonna get. What happened with Cheryls dress, could Simon see her norks?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 31, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> About as rock as little Joe was gonna get. What happened with Cheryls dress, could Simon see her norks?



Has it changed?  It's an odd piece of clothing that's for sure!


----------



## madzone (Oct 31, 2009)

That dress is ridiculous

Lucie is making me cringe


----------



## 1927 (Oct 31, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> About as rock as little Joe was gonna get. What happened with Cheryls dress, could Simon see her norks?



Thats what is so crap about this format. You could be the best singer in the competition, but you can't fit into their pigeon holes every week ya fucked.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 31, 2009)

madzone said:


> That dress is ridiculous



Especially with the poppy on top....


----------



## 1927 (Oct 31, 2009)

madzone said:


> That dress is ridiculous
> 
> Lucie is making me cringe



She has the oddest shaped bottom half I have seen on a woman!!


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 31, 2009)

Sweet love of god...first time I've ever watched this.
Is it metal night?
Will someone cover Unforgiven next?


----------



## Looby (Oct 31, 2009)

1927 said:


> Thats what is so crap about this format. You could be the best singer in the competition, but you can't fit into their pigeon holes every week ya fucked.



This is the thing that really pisses me off. Rihanna doesn't get slated because she can't do big band songs. Kings of Leon don't have to do Abba covers. Why should they have to have a level of versatility that performers who don't go through this aren't expected to. If they let them develop their own style through the weeks then they might get more from them.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 31, 2009)

This is some show. Daniel Johnson is on next
Opps, wrong Daniel Johnson.

When are those twins on that everyone is talking about?


----------



## madzone (Oct 31, 2009)

More hated than Hitler 


He's way off key isn't he?


----------



## killer b (Oct 31, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> This is some show. Daniel Johnson is on next


i was hoping he'd sing _casper the friendly ghost_, but it's some lame-o aerosmith cover instead.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 31, 2009)

Danyl has lost it tonight, the cockyness has gone and there is a lack of confidence in his voice, I think he may well be bottom 2 again tonite.

eta: he knows it too.


----------



## Looby (Oct 31, 2009)

madzone said:


> More hated than Hitler
> 
> 
> He's way off key isn't he?



Oh yeah. Fucking terrible.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 31, 2009)

killer b said:


> i was hoping he'd sing _casper the friendly ghost_, but it's some lame-o aerosmith cover instead.



so it is rock night then? i think i'll watch as Im rarely in on a saturday night and have fuck all to do til MoTD


----------



## madzone (Oct 31, 2009)

Ooooh look at cheryl trying to look all serious


----------



## 1927 (Oct 31, 2009)

Why do the audience boo the comments when they are so spot on. Dannii was so right with what she said and she gets booed.ffs


----------



## madzone (Oct 31, 2009)

1927 said:


> Why do the audience boo the comments when they are so spot on. Dannii was so right with what she said and she gets booed.ffs


 Family and friends maybe


----------



## Geri (Oct 31, 2009)

I think that on balance, I would like Danyl to stay in for a while longer.

Poor performance tonight though.


----------



## clicker (Oct 31, 2009)

Danni said it right....danyl was bottom two, he isnt exempt from that spot....and he acted like a petulant , arrogant git just then who sang attrociously, ok he hit a couple of big notes, but drop the diva attitude. I had hopes for him, but his attitude has pee'd me off.


----------



## madzone (Oct 31, 2009)

Geri said:


> I think that on balance, I would like Danyl to stay in for a while longer.
> 
> Poor performance tonight though.


 I don't think he's got the right personality for it all. He kept saying 'I want to impress you, I want to impress you.' In my professional opinion he's got issues. That's a technical term btw.


----------



## Geri (Oct 31, 2009)

He's a weird one alright.


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 31, 2009)

I think he will go this week, or be in the last two again. This competition is the wrong forum for him.


----------



## clicker (Oct 31, 2009)

zzzzzzzzzzz lloyd....gawd please let him go tonight...


----------



## Geri (Oct 31, 2009)

Flat.


----------



## madzone (Oct 31, 2009)

dull dull dull dull dulll


God why are they all SO FUCKING BORING??????


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 31, 2009)

This kid is awful. Must be a bit hard for him though, looking like Ian Beale's daughter in Eastenders.


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 31, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> This kid is awful. Must be a bit hard for him though, looking like Ian Beale's daughter in Eastenders.



This.


----------



## killer b (Oct 31, 2009)

shit, this is eyewateringly bad.

even by x factor standards, it's a poor crop this year...


----------



## Liveist (Oct 31, 2009)

Who told this fool singing Katy Perry was a good idea? Shit vocals, mate


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 31, 2009)

I've not watched this before.

This kid's rubbish, really rubbish.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 31, 2009)

Danyl was so out of tune, please send him home. Although Lloyd could go first and I'd be happy, and wtf is up with picking a song that depends on cheap same-sex innuendo and then not keeping it same-sex? Sort yerself out Cheryl


----------



## Looby (Oct 31, 2009)

Fucking hell, this is dreadful.


----------



## madzone (Oct 31, 2009)

Liveist said:


> Who told this fool singing Katy Perry was a good idea? Shit vocals, mate


 Cheryl cole did


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 31, 2009)

Are they all this bad?


----------



## Liveist (Oct 31, 2009)

killer b said:


> shit, this is eyewateringly bad.
> 
> even by x factor standards, it's a poor crop this year...



They really are rubbish this year


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 31, 2009)

May Kasahara said:


> Danyl was so out of tune, please send him home. Although Lloyd could go first and I'd be happy, and wtf is up with picking a song that depends on cheap same-sex innuendo and then not keeping it same-sex? Sort yerself out Cheryl



She is providing a new context!


----------



## Looby (Oct 31, 2009)

Shut the fuck up Louis you moron.


----------



## madzone (Oct 31, 2009)

lizzieloo said:


> Are they all this bad?


 Yes

Stacey can sing a bit but she's dull as well


----------



## tarannau (Oct 31, 2009)

What sort of rock song warbles about cherry chapsticks?


----------



## Geri (Oct 31, 2009)

Rock week is not really working.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 31, 2009)

(((Tom from Keane))))


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 31, 2009)

oh god oh god this is all so pants.

So far lucie is probably the best....

I'm actually looking forward to John and Edward.....


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 31, 2009)

Fucking hell. How stupid is Cheryl Cole? OK, I didn't expect someone married to Ashley Cole would be a brainiac but lordy.....


----------



## killer b (Oct 31, 2009)

relevant, eh?


----------



## tarannau (Oct 31, 2009)

Jesus. I was going to stay in with my recovering better half, but I may have to go out and do something more constructive than this borecrash. Buy some crack, stare at the outside of Carpetright, that kind of thing.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 31, 2009)

Rock week is shite indeed.

It seems like it was added this year just cos Jamie will smash it.


----------



## clicker (Oct 31, 2009)

Right.....can anyone else see a young David Essex in Jamie ( up next)....around the mouth/smile/eyes?? You're all too young to remember him aren't you??? I'm gonna make you a star-e-ar-e-ar-e-ar


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 31, 2009)

Daniel.x3h said:


> Rock week is shite indeed.
> 
> It seems like it was added this year just cos Jamie will smash it.



Well, it's not really rock. So far we've had Katy Perry (pop) and Keane (indie/pop). I guess classic stuff like Zep is too hard for them but stuff like Kings of Leon should be covered.


----------



## Geri (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm not too young, can't say I have noticed it though.


----------



## Liveist (Oct 31, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Jesus. I was going to stay in with my recovering better half, but I may have to go out and do something more constructive than this borecrash. Buy some crack, stare at the outside of Carpetright, that kind of thing.



Save us two's on the crack innit


----------



## clicker (Oct 31, 2009)

Geri said:


> I'm not too young, can't say I have noticed it though.



Honest....it's all there....all he lacks is the white suit and the rose on the lapel. Hope he sings a belter....and yes I am looking forward to the twins too.....that's how bad tonight it!


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 31, 2009)

Geri said:


> Rock week is not really working.



That's cos none of the judges know what rock is. Rock could burst through their security gates and shit in their sinks and they still wouldn't have the faintest idea.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 31, 2009)

clicker said:


> Honest....it's all there....all he lacks is the white suit and the rose on the lapel. Hope he sings a belter....and yes I am looking forward to the twins too.....that's how bad tonight it!



He looks a lot older than the rest.


----------



## Geri (Oct 31, 2009)

Jamie is looking cute!


----------



## killer b (Oct 31, 2009)

i'd love it if the twins did napalm death.

i guess it isn't likely. 

this dude's woeful btw.


----------



## madzone (Oct 31, 2009)

Geri said:


> Jamie is looking cute!


 I can't stand his hair, it looks stuck on


----------



## tarannau (Oct 31, 2009)

Real rock? You can fuck right off Walsh


----------



## Geri (Oct 31, 2009)

Imagine being lectured about rock by Louis Walsh


----------



## Looby (Oct 31, 2009)

Oooh, whoopee a sanitised karaoke version of Primal Scream. 

I can't believe Cheryl said that.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 31, 2009)

I expected more from him, seeing as what cheryl said was true.


----------



## madzone (Oct 31, 2009)

That dvd player they offer as a prize is really fucking dusty


----------



## D'wards (Oct 31, 2009)

Jamie - yawn - a plastic rocker if ever i've seen one.

Is it me or are there more ad breaks than usual?


----------



## clicker (Oct 31, 2009)

killer b said:


> i'd love it if the twins did napalm death.
> 
> i guess it isn't likely.
> 
> this dude's woeful btw.



 I so hope they dont get booted tonight.


----------



## Looby (Oct 31, 2009)

madzone said:


> That dvd player they offer as a prize is really fucking dusty



It was an x box wasn't it?


----------



## madzone (Oct 31, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> It was an x box wasn't it?


 Is it? Fuck knows what it is, I'm always too distracted by it being so bloody grubby


----------



## madzone (Oct 31, 2009)

She winked at the camera


----------



## Geri (Oct 31, 2009)

Rachel is a funny one - she seems much older than she is, and she is quite posh.

She looks much better with that hair than she did before though, and she has a great voice.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 31, 2009)

Strickly is better than this shambles, you pathetic gimps  

Stricky! Strickly!


----------



## killer b (Oct 31, 2009)

shit song, shaky start, better finish. still better than anyone else tonight so far...


----------



## Looby (Oct 31, 2009)

Ok. I hate U2, I hate the song, I hated the beginning and I don't really like Rachel. 

Saying all that I thought she was quite good.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2009)

Fuck that.

I'm going to make dinner.


----------



## killer b (Oct 31, 2009)

did they go out of time there?


----------



## Looby (Oct 31, 2009)

Ha ha, they totally fucked that bit up. Simon is gonna love it.


----------



## Liveist (Oct 31, 2009)

LOL, well out of time


----------



## killer b (Oct 31, 2009)

eh? he had an open goal there, and didn't really bother...


----------



## clicker (Oct 31, 2009)

Right then.....only Olly left to save the show....


----------



## 1927 (Oct 31, 2009)

killer b said:


> eh? he had an open goal there, and didn't really bother...



It's too easy innit.

they can't and don't sing. Tonite they were just shouting and not very well.


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 31, 2009)

An argument in support of enforced abortion.


----------



## Fictionist (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh no. No. No.


----------



## ovaltina (Oct 31, 2009)

poor


----------



## madzone (Oct 31, 2009)

I quite liked Olly


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 31, 2009)

madzone said:


> I quite liked Olly



Yeah, he was ok.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 31, 2009)

I dont normally like Olly, but i liked that.


----------



## clicker (Oct 31, 2009)

Well I reckon he was the best of the night.....


----------



## Geri (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah, me too. He's growing on me.


----------



## themonkeyman (Nov 1, 2009)

Sky plus is a bitch. Just watched Danyl, terrible


----------



## Rosco (Nov 1, 2009)

May I just pop my head round the door and say "I hate you all" please?


----------



## madamv (Nov 1, 2009)

I just finished watching it on sky + too.    Even with my monkey girl climbing all over me and tickle sessions and general mucking about with it on in the background, its easy to spot the stars.    

Olly was easily the best tonight...  except for the shirt thing, which you could see he was totally uncomfortable with.  He certainly was hot and totally embraced the performance side of the X Factor.

Danyl was crap.  I have enjoyed his singing, and even if he is a nob, he has a good voice and he should be doing better in the competition.  The other little boys are just too, well, little.   They seem to me like they should be in 'Oliver!' or something.  Stacey and Lucie, again, great voices but no performance to speak of.     

Jamie Afro is so annoying.   I think his voice is okay, but not really a versatile performer is he?  Certainly Simon chose a crap song for him to do, when he could have totally exploited Jamies comfort zone.

I wish Rachel still had her ace hair.  She has such a lovely voice, and I feel sad that she has totally sold out with her image.  I have a feeling she may go tonight.  I wish the judges would stop saying they look forward to seeing Jedward.  It only bolsters the public opinion....   grrrrr.....


----------



## chriswill (Nov 1, 2009)

Can't believe they dropped the whores and junkies from the primal scream cover


----------



## madamv (Nov 1, 2009)

Cant you?   Really?


----------



## chriswill (Nov 1, 2009)

Yeah.

I was hoping for a version of killing in the name by rage against the machine


----------



## madamv (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## clicker (Nov 1, 2009)

OK I am the only sad git .....


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 1, 2009)

not at all, I'm watching. Bon Jovi <<<screams>>>>

eta sorry I read your post wrong!

Oh lordy @ the opening song. Stacey's a bit bandy legged - she couldn't stop a pig in an alley


----------



## moomoo (Nov 1, 2009)

Bon  Jovi!!!!!!!!!  *Excited*!!!!!!! 


I watched it on Sky + earlier and could have cried as Danyl murdered my favourite song.  He was awful.


----------



## Geri (Nov 1, 2009)

This is dreadful!


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 1, 2009)

Well at least they didn't do a Bon Jovi song, that would have been just wrong. With a capital R.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 1, 2009)

God, he is sexy!  *Fans self*


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 1, 2009)

he's still got it hasn't he? Going to see him twice next year


----------



## D'wards (Nov 1, 2009)

I wondered who it was who liked Bon Jovi - and here you are!

Even with the hair history?


----------



## moomoo (Nov 1, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> he's still got it hasn't he? Going to see him twice next year



Oooh! You lucky thing!  I went last year but can't afford to book tickets for next year.


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 1, 2009)

D'wards said:


> I wondered who it was who liked Bon Jovi - and here you are!
> 
> Even with the hair history?



one million women of a certain age can't be wrong


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 1, 2009)

right then...any predictions for the final 2? I think Danyl and Lloyd


----------



## D'wards (Nov 1, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> one million women of a certain age can't be wrong



True, a "demure" age they call it, i think.

However, he does support my premise that awful hair = awful band


----------



## colacubes (Nov 1, 2009)

Eeeep   I'm really nervous


----------



## madzone (Nov 1, 2009)

Right, i've only managed to sit down now. Did I miss anything?


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 1, 2009)

nope. You can bait all you like but I've heard it all before


----------



## D'wards (Nov 1, 2009)

See Danyl's forced smile followed by a grimace when Olly went through


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 1, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> nope. You can bait all you like but I've heard it all before



Can I say Cliff Richard then please?


----------



## madzone (Nov 1, 2009)

Oh bollocks


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 1, 2009)

W.T.F.!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 1, 2009)

whatevs!

So I was wrong about Danyl but right about Lloyd. Do I get half a point?


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 1, 2009)

Why does Rachel keep ending up in the final two?


----------



## colacubes (Nov 1, 2009)

Not Rachel again   I fear she's gone.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 1, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> Why does Rachel keep ending up in the final two?



She just doesn't have that "X-Factor" i suppose, although she is a great singer and perfectly nice, the great unwashed just are not taking to her


----------



## clicker (Nov 1, 2009)

Not really fussed which one of these 2 go....would prefer lloyd, but rachel isn't a winner anyway.....mind you kind of going off little joe at a rate of knots too.....doesnt he look like cheryl....


----------



## moomoo (Nov 1, 2009)

Who is voting for those fucking awful twins?


----------



## Gromit (Nov 1, 2009)

It will go to deadlock and Lloyd to escape. So predictable.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 1, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> whatevs!
> 
> So I was wrong about Danyl but right about Lloyd. Do I get half a point?



Why yes, yes you do.

Those twins are like Bad Medicine, Bad Medicine is what we need, oh oh woh


----------



## D'wards (Nov 1, 2009)

Gromit said:


> It will go to deadlock and Lloyd to escape. So predictable.



I reckon lloyd to go - shall we put a quid on it?


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 1, 2009)

D'wards said:


> Why yes, yes you do.
> 
> Those twins are like Bad Medicine, Bad Medicine is what we need, oh oh woh



ha ha very clever

Poor Rachel, I do feel sorry for her. Hard to give a good performance when you know the public aren't particularly on your side.


----------



## clicker (Nov 1, 2009)

Bye Lloyd.....


----------



## Gromit (Nov 1, 2009)

D'wards said:


> She just doesn't have that "X-Factor" i suppose, although she is a great singer and perfectly nice, the great unwashed just are not taking to her


She scared people with her youthful, funky, street hairdo. 

Her new do helped but too late as too many others had secured their fanbase already. None left for her.


----------



## Liveist (Nov 1, 2009)

Rachel's going ain't she? Seems like she can't do anything right with the public... the public are weird


----------



## Gromit (Nov 1, 2009)

D'wards said:


> I reckon lloyd to go - shall we put a quid on it?



Okays. The girlie vote will have won it. But if you want to throw yer money away


----------



## moomoo (Nov 1, 2009)

Lloyd can't sing. He's rubbish.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 1, 2009)

Liveist said:


> Rachel's going ain't she? Seems like she can't do anything right with the public... the public are weird



Yep 

I thought she was incredible just now but Lloyd has the tweenie vote.


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 1, 2009)

ooooooooooooooooof Lloyd, here's a sat nav, go find those notes you've lost


----------



## madzone (Nov 1, 2009)

D'wards said:


> She just doesn't have that "X-Factor" i suppose, although she is a great singer and perfectly nice, the great unwashed just are not taking to her


 I don't think she's got a great voice. There's a couple of big notes she can do but apart from that it's forced vibrato.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 1, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> ooooooooooooooooof Lloyd, here's a sat nav, go find those notes you've lost



To be fair he's clearly ill


----------



## Gromit (Nov 1, 2009)

Having a bad throat has slightly improved the tone of his voice. Cept for the high notes.


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 1, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> ooooooooooooooooof Lloyd, here's a sat nav, go find those notes you've lost



 at self, didn't realise he had a sore throat, poor kid!


----------



## colacubes (Nov 1, 2009)

Rachel


----------



## moomoo (Nov 1, 2009)

It's a bloody joke.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 1, 2009)

Bah - here you go


----------



## Liveist (Nov 1, 2009)

Shit decision. Public's a joke, show's a joke. Ladies and gentlemen, I bid you good night


----------



## madzone (Nov 1, 2009)

Oh man up you lot, she's not all that


----------



## Geri (Nov 1, 2009)

Well, Whitney & Michael Bublé liked her.


----------



## clicker (Nov 1, 2009)

Lloyd definitely sounded better ill.....I had banked on his fan base being tucked up for school tomorrow....oh well.....


----------



## madzone (Nov 1, 2009)

Geri said:


> Well, Whitney & Michael Bublé liked her.


 They had to didn't they?


----------



## Gromit (Nov 1, 2009)

D'wards said:


> Bah - here you go



Easy money. Put it in a poppy appeal jar for me please.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 1, 2009)

Even tho the twins are talentless annoying little tits - wouldn't the show be less entertaining if they were not there?

I'd miss them for sure, and a lot of people would miss bitching about them


----------



## D'wards (Nov 1, 2009)

Gromit said:


> Easy money. Put it in a poppy appeal jar for me please.



You know, i bloody will an all - i have me poppy already but next time i see a collector i will foist a quid on him gratis


----------



## Geri (Nov 1, 2009)

madzone said:


> They had to didn't they?



He didn't have to single her out for praise, no.


----------



## madzone (Nov 1, 2009)

Geri said:


> He didn't have to single her out for praise, no.


 I didn't see that bit. Just because she was singled out for praise from that lot doesn't mean she has a good voice


----------



## madzone (Nov 1, 2009)

D'wards said:


> You know, i bloody will an all - i have me poppy already but next time i see a collector i will foist a quid on him gratis


Can you send me the poppy? I'm skint.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 1, 2009)

I could, but i'd feel we are cheating charity in some small way - like those people who keep the same poppy in a drawer for years, just to produce it every October and proudly wear it without giving a penny.

Maybe they should take a leaf out of comic relief's book and change it every year; you know, put hands on it, faces, make it squeak when pushed or......make it squirt water like a joke shop one. Thats a bloody good way and no one can say it undermines the dignity of the occasion or the terrible sacrifices those brave men made for us all.

Anyway, thread derail. Yeah, twins are rubbish etc etc


----------



## Gromit (Nov 1, 2009)

D'wards said:


> You know, i bloody will an all - i have me poppy already but next time i see a collector i will foist a quid on him gratis



 Ta. 

Speaking of Poppies I'm surprised that JLS didn't have a blue poppy, a green, a yellow etc.

Are we sure it was them and not miming look alikies. Good dance moves mind.


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 1, 2009)

moomoo said:


> God, he is sexy!  *Fans self*





Miss Potter said:


> he's still got it hasn't he?


Made me very happy in my pants. I'm just about able to type now. 


Minime said they were rubbish  but then again she likes JLS so


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 2, 2009)

Gromit said:


> Ta.
> 
> Speaking of Poppies I'm surprised that JLS didn't have a blue poppy, a green, a yellow etc.
> 
> Are we sure it was them and not miming look alikies. Good dance moves mind.



hahahaha
good one

I left it too late to get my daughters bloody JLS tickets for xmas... x factor tickets its gonna be instead I think


----------



## Flashman (Nov 2, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> right then...any predictions for the final 2? I think Danyl and Lloyd



Lucie and Ollie


----------



## foo (Nov 2, 2009)

is this shit finished yet?


----------



## Sadken (Nov 2, 2009)

By "this shit" do you mean literally the most important thing to have ever happened to all of mankind throughout recorded history?


----------



## tarannau (Nov 2, 2009)

Ken's clearly been possessed by the rampaging superego of Cowell and his high-waisted pants.


----------



## foo (Nov 2, 2009)

oh. did jesus make friends with allah then? 

no i meant X-Crapter.


----------



## Sadken (Nov 2, 2009)

No, I was being sarcastic.  I hate this show and literally every single last thing it stands for or represents, and absolutely everybody involved with it too.

Fuck the X Factory.


----------



## foo (Nov 2, 2009)

indeed.

if it's over, my friends might be up for decent conversations again.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 2, 2009)

Get off our thread you negative vibe merchants!


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 2, 2009)

foo said:


> indeed.
> 
> if it's over, my friends might be up for decent conversations again.



Then you'll have to go on chatting to yourself for a bit longer foo.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 6, 2009)

Saturday's song's (apparently):

Joe McElderry – Circle Of Life by Elton John and Tim Rice from the film The Lion King 
Jamie Archer – Unchained Melody by Alex North from the film Unchained 
Olly Murs – Twist and Shout written by Phil Medley and Bert Russell from the film Ferris Bueller’s Day Off 
Stacey Soloman – Son Of A Preacher Man by Dusty Springfield from the film Pulp Fiction
Danyl Johnson – Purple Rain by Prince 
John and Edward – Ghostbusters by Ray Parker from the film Ghostbusters

Ghostbusters?!?


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 6, 2009)

If the twins are dressed in Ghostbuster costumes = Win.


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 6, 2009)

What about Lucie!??


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 6, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> Jamie Archer – Unchained Melody by Alex North from the film Unchained


Ghost, ffs.  _Ghost_!  With poor dead thingy, from Dirty Dancing.


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 6, 2009)

D'wards said:


> Get off our thread you negative vibe merchants!


   .


----------



## PandaCola (Nov 6, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> What about Lucie!??



According to this site


This Is Me from the Disney channel Jonas and Demi Lovato movie Camp Rock


----------



## pootle (Nov 7, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> Danyl Johnson – Purple Rain by Prince



This makes me  to think that little irritant is singing Prince ace-ness.  He will sully it forever!

Have to say I'm really not feeling X Factor this year like previous years.  My favourites have gone pretty early and I'm just not that mithered about the rest of them.


----------



## madamv (Nov 7, 2009)

My sister loves Prince and thinks Danyl looks like him so she is in for a treat tonight...

Rachel was my fave and she's gone so I also feel a bit meh pootle....   I did like Olly last week though so I shall stick it out...


----------



## madzone (Nov 7, 2009)

Right! Who's for the off tonight?


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 7, 2009)

JEDWARD, ffs.


----------



## RubyBlue (Nov 7, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> JEDWARD, ffs.



I want Jedward to win  What a crap show - Rachel was fab last week - her performance was great - Simon chickened out - he counted on the fact that she probably got fewer votes - it was a con.

Didn't Simon always say that it was the performance at the time that counted?


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 7, 2009)

Yes as long as it's HIS category's performances!


If Jedward win, I'll come round n kick you in the shin


----------



## Looby (Nov 7, 2009)

Was Stacey first on because I got home late?


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 7, 2009)

Murs fail


----------



## madzone (Nov 7, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Was Stacey first on because I got home late?


 That post  just really confused me


----------



## RubyBlue (Nov 7, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Yes as long as it's HIS category's performances!
> 
> 
> If Jedward win, I'll come round n kick you in the shin



to my deep disgust I have a slight fantasy of Jedward and me


----------



## RubyBlue (Nov 7, 2009)

madzone said:


> That post  just really confused me



Me too - it hasn't started yet?  Has it?


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 7, 2009)

RubyBlue said:


> to my deep disgust I have a slight fantasy of Jedward and me



Dear.God.


----------



## Looby (Nov 7, 2009)

RubyBlue said:


> Me too - it hasn't started yet?  Has it?



Eh? It's on now. Stacey was singing when I turned the telly on, just wondered if anyone was on before her?


----------



## Looby (Nov 7, 2009)

Olly's more Gary Barlow than Ferris Bueller isn't he?


----------



## madzone (Nov 7, 2009)

RubyBlue said:


> Me too - it hasn't started yet? Has it?


 That's not why it confused me


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 7, 2009)

RubyBlue said:


> to my deep disgust I have a slight fantasy of Jedward and me



I thought you might be Louis for a moment - it's their 'something about mary' hair isn't it?


----------



## RubyBlue (Nov 7, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Dear.God. :







sparklefish said:


> Eh? It's on now. Stacey was singing when I turned the telly on, just wondered if anyone was on before her?



Oh, I'm missing it then  I'm not at home - my mates watching fucking football


----------



## madzone (Nov 7, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Dear.God.


That's quite put me off my jam roly poly


----------



## Looby (Nov 7, 2009)

madzone said:


> That's not why it confused me



Why?


----------



## RubyBlue (Nov 7, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> I thought you might be Louis for a moment - it's their 'something about mary' hair isn't it?



Until you mentioned that I hadn't even thought it  you're right


----------



## madzone (Nov 7, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Why?


 Oh duh!!! 

Think about it


----------



## Looby (Nov 7, 2009)

Is it because of my poor sentence structure? It does sound a bit odd.


----------



## Looby (Nov 7, 2009)

madzone said:


> Oh duh!!!
> 
> Think about it



Oh yeah.  Sorry.


----------



## madzone (Nov 7, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Oh yeah.  Sorry.


 

I'm cut to the quick


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 7, 2009)

this has gotten so shit that i'm actually looking forward to Jedward...


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 7, 2009)

madzone said:


> That's quite put me off my jam roly poly



Made me gag and not in a good way tbh, madz


----------



## Looby (Nov 7, 2009)

madzone said:


> I'm cut to the quick



Don't be offended, I'm just really thick.


----------



## madzone (Nov 7, 2009)

How can it be that it's so shite? I was pondering this earlier. Is there a dearth of talent?


----------



## Looby (Nov 7, 2009)

madzone said:


> How can it be that it's so shite? I was pondering this earlier. Is there a dearth of talent?



I think they made poor choices at judges houses.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 7, 2009)

I really hate the result being on Sunday.  Personally I need more immediate gratification - especially after sitting through it this year.  By Sunday I don't care all that much anymore.


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 7, 2009)

I like this song. Ermm not this version tho.


----------



## Looby (Nov 7, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> I like this song. Ermm not this version tho.



Me too. It doesn't suit his voice at all. Lloyd was shite too.


----------



## Geri (Nov 7, 2009)

Not impressed with anyone so far.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 7, 2009)

link for that fukwit Louis: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119237/


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 7, 2009)

This programme makes me angry. Stacey was great, Olly was good but needs to stop singing golden oldies, Lloyd was fucking abysmal and why the fuck didn't the judges point out how shit Jamie was?!


----------



## Looby (Nov 7, 2009)

Poor Cheryl. She didn't deserve Simon being so bitchy to her.


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 7, 2009)

They've all gotten really fukn nasty with their comments this year. Most not called for, just panto for the ratings but it's putting me off tbh.


----------



## RubyBlue (Nov 7, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Poor Cheryl. She didn't deserve Simon being so bitchy to her.



I really dislike Cheryl - at least Simons is honest and constructive with it.


----------



## madzone (Nov 7, 2009)

Someone needs to tell Lucie to stop curling her top lip. She doesn't look hard, she looks stupid.


----------



## Geri (Nov 7, 2009)

Lucie looks like Alanis Morissette tonight.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 7, 2009)

If that song truly represents Lucie, then it's clear for all to see that she has no personality at all. SHITE.


----------



## madzone (Nov 7, 2009)

Oh fuck me she's trying to be Stacey


----------



## dodgepot (Nov 7, 2009)

sadken!!!


----------



## madzone (Nov 7, 2009)

Why is danyl singing through his nose?


----------



## Geri (Nov 7, 2009)

I don't mind this. I don't normally like this song.


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 7, 2009)

This is terrible.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 7, 2009)

Jedward represent the true face of British culture in 2009


----------



## Addy (Nov 7, 2009)

Deadwood were brilliant again!
Just goes to show that mr Cowell's tv show has died a death


----------



## keithy (Nov 8, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> sadken!!!



That's what I thought


----------



## Cloo (Nov 8, 2009)

I haven't been watching this, but hilariously, last night my niece, a few months shy of her sixth birthday, watched it for the first time with my mum, and on hearing the twins' rendition of 'Ghostbusters' noted: 'I think they have lots of people on stage and things happening because they can't really sing'


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 8, 2009)

Cloo said:


> 'I think they have lots of people on stage and things happening because they can't really sing'


Out of the mouths of babes


----------



## Gromit (Nov 8, 2009)

madzone said:


> Oh fuck me she's trying to be Stacey



Yeah, I spotted that too. 

She has no personality of her own so is trying out personalities of the popular kids now. She'll be Olly next week as he got the biggest cheers. 

He btw still ain't done a modern song yet despite Cowell critisising so many other acts for not showing that they can be 'relevant'. Well done Cheryl for spotting that too but they didn't really give her the opportunity to turn the knife properly.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh and notice all the Simon still has all three acts VoiceOver bollocks at the start?

Was that a come get me challange because Simon wants to lose an act really?

He has to do more work on the show now than the others an is a busy man outside the show too. I think he wants the public to show him his best two acts and give him more time to concentrate on both.


----------



## Cloo (Nov 8, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Out of the mouths of babes


I think a career in entertainment management beckons!


----------



## Looby (Nov 8, 2009)

Fucking finally those useless cunts are going


----------



## colacubes (Nov 8, 2009)

Lucie v Jedward.

Bye bye Jedward


----------



## RubyBlue (Nov 8, 2009)

Jedward are out now


----------



## Wookey (Nov 8, 2009)

Jedward's imminent demise is imminent.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 8, 2009)

It'll take a fecking miracle for them to win this one


----------



## 1927 (Nov 8, 2009)

Even if Lucy misses every note and forgets the words she is still staying innit.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 8, 2009)

Bloody hope so but I'm not counting my chickens just yet...


----------



## RubyBlue (Nov 8, 2009)

1927 said:


> Even if Lucy misses every note and forgets the words she is still staying innit.



^ she doesn't even need to bother tbh


----------



## Weller (Nov 8, 2009)

Ha Ha , Id like to think that this is the end of the twins but stranger things have happened , will the judges have the bollox not to force it to the public where its again quite possible that Jedward were not actually the lowest vote


----------



## colacubes (Nov 8, 2009)

moomoo said:


> Bloody hope so but I'm not counting my chickens just yet...



Yeah I'm feeling a bit  about it.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 8, 2009)

Boring song is boring


----------



## 1927 (Nov 8, 2009)

Weller said:


> Ha Ha , Id like to think that this is the end of the twins but stranger things have happened , will the judges have the bollox not to force it to the public where its again quite possible that Jedward were not actually the lowest vote



Thats my only concern, that they bottle it and send it to deadlock, surely they cant do that tho!!! If they do the whole programme loses credibility.


----------



## Weller (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh , I so hope they have a temper tantrum if they lose, banging fists on the stage floor , kicking heels  etc


----------



## colacubes (Nov 8, 2009)

To be fair they are singing the best they ever have


----------



## moomoo (Nov 8, 2009)

nipsla said:


> To be fair they are singing the best they ever have



Scary isn't it?!!


----------



## colacubes (Nov 8, 2009)

Simon ffs


----------



## RubyBlue (Nov 8, 2009)

OMG


----------



## moomoo (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh ffs.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 8, 2009)

1927 said:


> thats my only concern, that they bottle it and send it to deadlock, surely they cant do that tho!!! If they do *the whole programme loses credibility*.



   rofltastic.


----------



## Wookey (Nov 8, 2009)

OMG


----------



## 1927 (Nov 8, 2009)

Absolute travesty.


----------



## madzone (Nov 8, 2009)

Hahahahahahahahahahahhahhhahahahahaaaaaaahhhhaaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## colacubes (Nov 8, 2009)

OMFG


----------



## Liveist (Nov 8, 2009)

...LMAO! Jedward stay winning


----------



## moomoo (Nov 8, 2009)

It would serve Simon right if the twins went and won it now. 

I'm really cross!


----------



## cybertect (Nov 8, 2009)

WTF?


----------



## 1927 (Nov 8, 2009)

You have to wonder now if the conspiracy theories are correct, there is no way these two should have got to boot camp let alone this far!


----------



## Wookey (Nov 8, 2009)

1927 said:


> Absolute travesty.



It's a massacre and a travesty, wrapped in a tragedy and dusted with drama.


----------



## Liveist (Nov 8, 2009)

This is why I love Simon. He probably realises this year's contestants are all shit anyway so he couldn't care who won it


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 8, 2009)

Obviously Simon wants to keep them in - J&E are all the magazines are talking about - printing up t-shirts of support, all the stars are lining up to say how much they love them.  There's not really any other talking point to X-Factor this year because they're all boring.  Miss Frank were interesting but they got booted out dead early.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 8, 2009)

moomoo said:


> It would serve Simon right if the twins went and won it now.
> 
> I'm really cross!



I hope this whoel genre of tv prog collapses for the shit that it is and he doesn't add another penny to the millions he's made.


----------



## Geri (Nov 8, 2009)

Well, I guess it's only fair if they got more votes than she did.

Although I know a lot of people voted for them for a laugh.


----------



## cybertect (Nov 8, 2009)

Or he saw the opportunity to bump some serious competition out.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 8, 2009)

Geri said:


> Well, I guess it's only fair if they got more votes than she did.
> 
> Although I know a lot of people voted for them for a laugh.



If the public vote is the fairest way what is the point of the judges?


----------



## Geri (Nov 8, 2009)

cybertect said:


> Or he saw the opportunity to bump some serious competition out.



Well, he has been very lukewarm to both her and Stacey.


----------



## Weller (Nov 8, 2009)

Simons show loses all credibility but maybe thats the idea behind the voting , ha ha , its no longer a showcase for talent is it this year .

Jedward go ahead to win now and cover a mix mash of I wish it could be chrismas everyday and merry christmas everybody as the xfactor christmas single  riding 2 plastic reigndeers with the hair done up like  upside down santas beards (no change needed so its probably already been planned) and Simon leaves the country on the first plane to the USA


----------



## colacubes (Nov 8, 2009)

cybertect said:


> Or he saw the opportunity to bump some serious competition out.



This is the conspiracy theory I will be pitching my tent in


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Ms T (Nov 8, 2009)

It's both, innit.  Jedward are getting the column inches, and Lucie was a contender.  It's win-win for Simon.


----------



## themonkeyman (Nov 8, 2009)

Not going to watch this program anymore


----------



## Looby (Nov 8, 2009)

omfg!  Simon Cowell, you are a fucking moron.  

My poor mate called with a serious legal question whilst me and my other mate were screaming at the telly.  I should call her back really.


----------



## Harold Hill (Nov 8, 2009)

Dannii gets a lot of stick (or seems to) but is shining this year.  Dignified and rising above all the silliness.

Simon might get more respect if he just told us the real reason he saved them.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 8, 2009)

Harold Hill said:


> Dannii gets a lot of stick (or seems to) but is shining this year.  Dignified and rising above all the silliness.
> 
> Simon might get more respect if he just told us the real reason he saved them.



Interestingly, Dannii is far and away the favourite judge on the Digital Spy forums.  Chezza is nowhere compared to her.


----------



## CJohn (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh FFS you can hardly be surprised that Jedward are still in, any pretense that its a "singing competion" is just clearly deluded.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 8, 2009)

To all you bitching at jeward still being in- did you vote for Lucie or any of the others lol


----------



## badlands (Nov 9, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> Obviously Simon wants to keep them in - J&E are all the magazines are talking about - printing up t-shirts of support, all the stars are lining up to say how much they love them.  There's not really any other talking point to X-Factor this year because they're all boring.  Miss Frank were interesting but they got booted out dead early.



^^^^

this


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 9, 2009)

Its a wierd one innit.

The man who said that he hates them, would leave the country if they won and *had* consistently slagged them off, suddenly had the opportunity to get rid of them. And he didnt.

So, you have to ask why.

Is it that he is using them to get rid of the better entrants that could stop any of his guys winning? (vote out the stronger in the sing-off to reduce the potential for some other judge to win).

Or is it more deeprooted than that.

Certainly the press are doing their best to find dirt on Jedward. But the best they have come up with is that they eat Special K.

From within my particular circle (meeja - yeah I know), there are not only stories about resentment within the camp that Jedward have the biggest budget spent on them every week on the performance, but also that they *were* viewed, quite a while ago as a possible new Ant and Dec - there is nothing coming through that is as good as Ant and Dec, so thats possibly a line. However, Jedward arent good enough to take over, so to promote them in a different way (such as a kids TV presenter, the new Zig and Zag, maybe the next Eurovision entrant) has had to be done.

Cowell is wise enough to know that if he states he hates something, nearly everyone else will like it (and vote for it just to 'fuck him off' as it were), as these days his profile and reputation are enough to allow him to employ reverse psychology. 

The biggest problem is that Cowell had the opportunity to get rid of a duo who he has repeatedly admiited he hates. But he didnt. Which would suggest he has a vested interest in the outcome of the whole show. And of Jedward too

And if he does, then this will possibly be the last X Factor. Who would want to enter it and believe they can win if Cowell believes that he already has the winner beforehand and engineers then show around them?

And *if* it turns out that the whole show is engineered to get jedward to win, how long will it be before all your text messages are refunded.

I dont know why, but I smell a massive, massive rat on this. Cowell was painted into a corner, but failed to send home a duo who he has proclaimed he hates and would leave the country for.

I think this has more to run

(or he might have just watched Bill and Ted and thought he was Rufus )


----------



## Weller (Nov 9, 2009)

Sweaty Betty said:


> To all you bitching at jeward still being in- did you vote for Lucie or any of the others lol



well no but I dont need to vote to be able to tell that the 12 yr olds that were singing and dancing  outside my local tescos express have more talent than jedward but not Lucy  

Xfactor I thought was supposed to be about singing wheras Britains got talent was for off the wall "talent"  


Im not the biggest lover of the type of music that Leona Lewis does but she really showed even me tonight how very bleak this years finalists are going to be .

Bad move by Cowell in my opinion but does he really care , doubt it , it wont be long before hes permanently on USA TV and leaves it all behind and my guess after all this it will give him the excuse he needs.

Lucy could have been good with the right backing imo as could the girl who got kicked off last week , even more so with  a bit of direction but thats not the point anymore is it now that the media have gotten into the Jedward mode 

It wont be long now though before they get the big press kicking and comedown but maybe not until after the xmas single in sickly cardigans that all the nans will buy for the grandkids and then they will be doing childrens tv before they get exposed for drugs and porn


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 9, 2009)

OMG i callwed them Jeward!!! lol


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 9, 2009)

Of course, it could just be that Cowell and Walsh had a drunken chat one night where Cowell blagged that he could make even the shittest of talent famous, and that the tow of them subconsciouly recreated the film Trading Places.....


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 9, 2009)

Weller said:


> .
> 
> Lucy could have been good with the right backing imo as could the girl who got kicked off last week , even more so with  a bit of direction but thats not the point anymore is it now that the media have gotten into the Jedward mode



Dont forget that they (in this case X Factor) control the press via PR and virals blah blah. Up to 70% of what you read in a redtop is generated by PR companies. Its just a press release transcibed as news. And us poor proles - well we just *love* celeb gossip dont we, so they PR keeps churning out stories and most of the general public suck it up.

eta - if you dont believe me about the PR as news thing - have a look at the papers. Anything that is a survey done by 'blah' is a press release. Anything that is TV. film, radio or anything else in that general area is a press release. 
Anything that is an interview is a press release.

its just how it is, but until someone point it out you may not realise. Which means that there are a lot of people reading Press Releases, beleiving its news and then acting upon it


----------



## kazza007 (Nov 9, 2009)

themonkeyman said:


> Not going to watch this program anymore


----------



## keithy (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm really upset that Simon effectively sent Lucie home. He's been negative about every single good act in the show all the way through because he wants to make his own shitty acts seem better. Now he's taken it to a ridiculous level and I want to punch him in the face.


----------



## tarannau (Nov 9, 2009)

Really upset? It's the X Factor for chritsakes? If ever there was a time to bring up that cheesy phrase about the WahBulance this is it.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 9, 2009)

Lucie deserved to go home just for the fact that she sung with bare feet


----------



## keithy (Nov 9, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Really upset? It's the X Factor for chritsakes? If ever there was a time to bring up that cheesy phrase about the WahBulance this is it.



What's the point in watching telly if you're not interested/into it?


----------



## tarannau (Nov 9, 2009)

For hatred and panto lols?

You'll be telling me that it's a proper singing contest of genuine importance next. It's just panto tv, innit?


----------



## keithy (Nov 9, 2009)

I think you're reading way too much into things, love. Do you actually believe I'm crying into my cornflakes over the x factor?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 9, 2009)

moomoo said:


> It would serve Simon right if the twins went and won it now.
> 
> I'm really cross!


He was clearly lying about wanting them out of the contest, and about leaving the country if they win.  It's all publicity nonsense.  If he wanted rid of them so badly, he'd have voted them off.  But they've been good for the show, so they stay.

Only I think they'll loose their sheen now that people realize his ire was put on.


----------



## RubyBlue (Nov 9, 2009)

How come it's Simon that has the deciding vote (or whether to use it?) why is the voting not decided by - well from Simons end for a change - is to to do with who has the most acts left?


----------



## Flashman (Nov 9, 2009)

Because he owns the show and he's a cunt.

Can't believe Jones has gone, madness.

Hope Louis and the twins win now to fuck Cowell off.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 9, 2009)

It's not a singing competition.  It's barely even a competition -- the existence of the competitive element really just exists to provide a framework.

I heard a fascinating R4 interview with Simon Cowell, in a programme about the changes in modern media since the law was changed to give the rights to the content provider rather than the distributor about 10 years ago.  He was speaking about his learning curve as regards doing these programmes.  

See, originally he thought that the programme was a good vehicle for providing exposure for his pop acts.  So (in the Pop Idol days) he was genuinely seeking the best pop star he could.  He aggressively marketed them on the show, to maximise record sales.

Then at some point during the second series of X-factor, he was looking through his revenue streams and realised that he had it the wrong way round.  It was the show that was the star, not the singer.  It was the show that could be scaled, franchised and earn him huge money.  An act would never be more than a few record sales, whereas the telly franchise was global.

At that point, he realised that he needed to use the acts to market the show rather than the show to market the acts.  And that's all about controversy, PR and disagreement.  It's a panto.

So when you watch it, remember that Simon Cowell *doesn't care who wins*.  He just wants there to be entertainment and controversy.  He wants the show to be in the news.  And he is really, really, *really* good at it.

Don't ever make the mistake of thinking that he is actually bothered about his acts!  You're lucky if he can remember their names.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 9, 2009)

AverageJoe said:


> Certainly the press are doing their best to find dirt on Jedward. But the best they have come up with is that they eat Special K.


That's kind of approprite cos I can see them starring in one of those cheesy breakfast ads!

Maybe in the best bit of cross-over tv ever they could make pants man work!


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 9, 2009)

kabbes said:


> It's not a singing competition.  It's barely even a competition -- the existence of the competitive element really just exists to provide a framework.
> 
> I heard a fascinating R4 interview with Simon Cowell, in a programme about the changes in modern media since the law was changed to give the rights to the content provider rather than the distributor about 10 years ago.  He was speaking about his learning curve as regards doing these programmes.
> 
> ...



All true, but i'm sure he's rubbing his hands together when they manage to turn up a Leona Lewis. The show still has it's original use as well. It might not be the prime aim _right now_, but it still exists.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> Lucie deserved to go home just for the fact that she sung with bare feet



She doesn't sing with bare feet, I think you are confusing her with last year!


----------



## kabbes (Nov 9, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> All true, but i'm sure he's rubbing his hands together when they manage to turn up a Leona Lewis. The show still has it's original use as well. It might not be the prime aim _right now_, but it still exists.


Sure.  But she's still small fry compared with the money generated by the show.  The X Factor is in (at least) twenty countries.  Cowell makes a healthy profit from them all.

Britain consumes something like 6% of the world's media and yet (at some level) generates at least 50% of it.  It's one of our biggest industries.  The existence of one little singer doesn't even scratch its surface.  (Deal or No Deal is actually in more countries than the UN and at its peak was making more than £2m _per day_.  Now that's success!)

Besides, one Leona Lewis has turned up in six series.  Cowell isn't going to sit around hoping that another turns up, particularly when he can already see that his current crop are no-hopers.


----------



## keithy (Nov 9, 2009)

Kabbes can you stop ruining it please


----------



## kabbes (Nov 9, 2009)

keithy said:


> Kabbes can you stop ruining it please


I could get worse.  I could point out, for example, that Cowell has complete ultimate control of the whole programme.  He can basically choose who goes out each week just by song choice -- give someone a shitty song and they won't get votes.  Then he decides which of the bottom two gets the boot.

The whole thing is as tightly controlled as you would expect from something run by someone who has created a media empire from one small office.  Arguing about who should have gone on the grounds of being the "better singer" is missing the wood for the trees.


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 9, 2009)

did anybody see Louis giving the audience a 2-fingered salute last night?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 9, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Sure.  But she's still small fry compared with the money generated by the show.  The X Factor is in (at least) twenty countries.  Cowell makes a healthy profit from them all.
> 
> Britain consumes something like 6% of the world's media and yet (at some level) generates at least 50% of it.  It's one of our biggest industries.  The existence of one little singer doesn't even scratch its surface.  (Deal or No Deal is actually in more countries than the UN and at its peak was making more than £2m _per day_.  Now that's success!)
> 
> Besides, one Leona Lewis has turned up in six series.  Cowell isn't going to sit around hoping that another turns up, particularly when he can already see that his current crop are no-hopers.



Again true, but that's only looking at the financial side of it. I'm sure that there another side where the kudos that comes with being associated with 'finding' people like Leona Lewis comes into it - he's already made more money than he'll ever be able to spend. I'm sure he'd like a record for being some sort of uber-talent maker as well. Of course, when there's fuck all talen there like this year...


----------



## fogbat (Nov 9, 2009)

I love Jedward. Particularly because it leads to people thundering on about X-Factor "losing credibility". Lulz.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 9, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> did anybody see Louis giving the audience a 2-fingered salute last night?



I thought I saw that too! I haven't read the thread but I watched the 2 x factors back to back last night and I am SO happy Jedward are staying.

I love them with all my heart and I actually think their faces are beautiful, they look like porcelain dools, I love them.

Olly is still sexy and I love him too.

Joe can fuck off with his weird smile, I've realised he smile sbecause there are too many teeth in his mouth, smiling is the only way to let them out, when he has his mouth shut he looks really uncomfortable and his teeth are fighting ot get out. Not in a buck tooth way, in a weirdy shiny white way.

Lucy was boring I'm glad she's gone and her outfit looked like it was from River Island.

Who else was there? I forget. Oh yeah Danyl still makes me sick.


----------



## RubyBlue (Nov 9, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I am SO happy Jedward are staying.
> 
> I love them with all my heart and I actually think their faces are beautiful, they look like porcelain dools, I love them.



^  me too  why does Danyl make you sick though?  He seems ok out of the bunch of no-hopers left.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 9, 2009)

RubyBlue said:


> ^  me too  why does Danyl make you sick though?  He seems ok out of the bunch of no-hopers left.



Because he has obviously been told 'oh danyl, how can I be angry with those big brown eyes?' and he thinks thay make people melt so when the judges say bad things he really looks forlorn and like bambi when his mum got shot and it's so fake it makes me sick stop feeling sorry for yourself and your songs are naff and overblown and too mechanical and stagey and no feeling and I want you OUT.


----------



## RubyBlue (Nov 9, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Because he has obviously been told 'oh danyl, how can I be angry with those big brown eyes?' and he thinks thay make people melt so when the judges say bad things he really looks forlorn and like bambi when his mum got shot and it's so fake it makes me sick stop feeling sorry for yourself and your songs are naff and overblown and too mechanical and stagey and no feeling and I want you OUT.



I think he's really unattractive, his songs are naff but his voice is ok.  Jamie makes me laugh - when the contestents have to sing together doing some silly little poppy number - he has to sing and smile and look like he's enjoying it when it's clear he fucking hates it


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 9, 2009)

The best bit of Jedward's performance was 'save me edward!'' I laughed so hard.

I also felt so exhilerated when they went through last night, Lucy sung a boring song in a boring way like a boring dead eyed boring face.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 9, 2009)

RubyBlue said:


> I think he's really unattractive, his songs are naff but his voice is ok.  Jamie makes me laugh - when the contestents have to sing together doing some silly little poppy number - he has to sing and smile and look like he's enjoying it when it's clear he fucking hates it



The group number at the begininning is one of my favourite bits because it is SO cheesorama and they obviously aren't very good at miming yet so they over compensate with cheesey winks and grins and looking at eachother like 'hey yeah go girl!'

God I love X Factor so much.

I think Jamie is so shit though and he only got through because of his hair and his hair is shit anyway.

Danyl looked nicer with shorter hair through I thought.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 9, 2009)

My favourite bit was them bouncing around in the fake car. Totally fucking brilliant.

I like them now. I didn't at first.

Apart from them, Olly and Stacey they're a bunch of no-mark fucks.


----------



## Voley (Nov 9, 2009)

It is funny that everyone's still voting for that pair of twats, I must admit. I doubt they'll survive next week, though - I think someone who can actually sing losing out to them will turn the public against them.

The talky bits in their songs manage to make me cringe and howl with laughter at the same time.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 9, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> My favourite bit was them bouncing around in the fake car. Totally fucking brilliant.
> 
> I like them now. I didn't at first.



I know, I don't understand how anyone can NOT like them, and I love how their perfomances get more and more elaborate and ridiculous every week. 

Why did marshmallow man have such an angry face? That was weird.

Anyway the 2 best things about them are:

1) they are really shit and dancing and singing and everything
2) they do not know this


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 9, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Apart from them, Olly and Stacey they're a bunch of no-mark fucks.



Yeah I like Olly and Stacey,the rest of them are total balloon faces.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 9, 2009)

It's cracking me up that people are blaming Simon for Lucie's exit. Fact of the matter is that she had the least votes out of *everyone* not just Jedward.  Why would they want to keep someone in that isn't winning votes?


----------



## Voley (Nov 9, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Anyway the 2 best things about them are:
> 
> 1) they are really shit and dancing and singing and everything
> 2) they do not know this



And John said 'OMG I can't believe I've just sung Ghostbusters on X Factor' like he'd just been handed the fucking Nobel Peace Prize or summat. And Edward is 'always distracted'. They gain points for this, I think.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 9, 2009)

NVP said:


> And John said 'OMG I can't believe I've just sung Ghostbusters on X Factor' like he'd just been handed the fucking Nobel Peace Prize or summat. And Edward is 'always distracted'. They gain points for this, I think.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh god, do you knwo what made me feel ill was stupid Jamie dryhair at the end of his perdormance gasping and crying like 'OMG I was SO amazing, i'm moved by myself! I've actually moved myself with my own singing!"


----------



## kabbes (Nov 9, 2009)

Here's the thing I REALLY don't understand about X Factor:

In the first few weeks in particular, you have some completely boring non-entity sing a completely boring song in an completely boring way.  Often seriously out of tune, never with any real feeling and overall just completely "meh".

So here's the thing I don't understand: _who is bothering to phone up and vote for these lossers?_.  I but seriously -- they get, like, _thousands_ of votes.  It can't just be friends and family.  Who is the numpty that actually likes them so much and cares so much that they pay their own hard-earned to phone up and vote?

I don't get that at all.  I can just about understand somebody being invested enough to want a semi-decent singer to win by the end of the show.  But I don't understand at all who was voting for Lucie, say, in Week 2.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't know why voting makes someone a numpty.


----------



## RubyBlue (Nov 9, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> God I love X Factor so much.



This is actually the very first series of it that I've ever watched and I only started watching it because I was at my b/f's flat 3 weeks ago and he ALWAYS watches it  I've got proper into it   I've only been watching for 3 weeks lol


----------



## Voley (Nov 9, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Who is the numpty that actually likes them so much and cares so much that they pay their own hard-earned to phone up and vote?
> 
> I don't get that at all.



The woman that sat behind me at the last job I had. She votes for Jamie. She also said 'I'm loving Michael Bublie atm' once, too.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 9, 2009)

God listen to you snobbers.


----------



## Voley (Nov 9, 2009)

Actually, thinking about it, she didn't say 'I'm'. 

She just said 'Loving Michael Bublie atm'.

And I didn't kill her.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 9, 2009)

kabbes said:


> So here's the thing I don't understand: _who is bothering to phone up and vote for these lossers?_.  I but seriously -- they get, like, _thousands_ of votes.  It can't just be friends and family.  Who is the numpty that actually likes them so much and cares so much that they pay their own hard-earned to phone up and vote?


I assume it's like community singing or chanting at a football match; whether you join in or not doesn't make any difference at all to the noise, but you are part of the experience.

I have and do sing, I would never think to vote though. I suppose it's 'orses for courses.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah I don't vote normally either, except maybe in the final if I care enough. I don't think less of those paying 25p to see an act they like stay in though.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 9, 2009)

We all know you do!


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 9, 2009)

Shutup there was one time my phone didn't have any credit so not that time and another time I couldn't get through and I was outraged that time cos I was like omg this is a total conspiracy I can't believe they just want diana vickers out i know it why do they hate her i can't get through 

so those 2 times i didn't vote.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 9, 2009)

It's not the fact that people vote that I don't understand, leccy.  It's the fact that they want to vote for someone so bad.  Like, objectively bad.  We're not talking about a matter of taste, here, we're talking about someone who can't really sing and is very, very boring to watch.  Who sits there and actually thinks, "Yes, Lucie was the best act and I think this _so much_ that I want to register my approval in the proscribed fashion."?  It totally boggles my mind.


----------



## fogbat (Nov 9, 2009)

If you don't use all your free minutes they don't get rolled over to next month. May as well spend them on something *shrugs*


----------



## RubyBlue (Nov 9, 2009)

fogbat said:


> If you don't use all your free minutes they don't get rolled over to next month. May as well spend them on something *shrugs*



But isn't the number to call one that isn't allowed in your free minutes?   Actually 'free minutes' is a misnomer anyway.


----------



## fogbat (Nov 9, 2009)

RubyBlue said:


> But isn't the number to call one that isn't allowed in your free minutes?   Actually 'free minutes' is a misnomer anyway.



I was really only making a flippant, throwaway comment about a flippant, throwaway telly programme - I wouldn't worry about it too much


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 9, 2009)

RubyBlue said:


> But isn't the number to call one that isn't allowed in your free minutes?   Actually 'free minutes' is a misnomer anyway.


----------



## RubyBlue (Nov 9, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I wouldn't worry about it too much



but I am - i've been ringing up voting for jedward


----------



## fogbat (Nov 9, 2009)

RubyBlue said:


> but I am - i've been ringing up voting for jedward



Then you can at least take comfort in the fact that your money was not wasted


----------



## RubyBlue (Nov 9, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Then you can at least take comfort in the fact that your money was not wasted



^ true


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 9, 2009)

Are Jedward going to win then?
I can't see how any of the others could. 
It would be great telly if they won. And the look on smug Louis face would be amazing.


----------



## RubyBlue (Nov 9, 2009)

Who do you reckon has given the best performance?  I've only been watching it for 3 weeks or so but Rachel's sing off - Stop crying your heart out was fab  I was shocked that she got ditched - didn't particularly like her personality but her singing - on the night - was good.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 9, 2009)

I think it has been particularly poor this year, actually, without a stand-out performer or performance amongst the lot.  None of them as singers can hold a candle to Shane, Leona or Rhydian and Jedward are like an incredibly poor man's version of Same Difference.  Utter tosh.


----------



## kazza007 (Nov 9, 2009)

I've heard that they have set it up for the brad pit lookalike and danyiel jones to get into the final, with brad pit lookalike winning.  Twins in last three aswell.


----------



## kazza007 (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh, and Welshy smug 16yr old prick should go next week, he can't sing?  Like, at all?  Anyone heard him sing in tune throughout?  No.  Twatty cunt.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 9, 2009)

Which one is the Brad Pitt lookalike?  Because it certainly isn't any of the guys.


----------



## RubyBlue (Nov 9, 2009)

kazza007 said:


> Oh, and Welshy smug 16yr old prick should go next week, he can't sing?  Like, at all?  Anyone heard him sing in tune throughout?  No.  Twatty cunt.



I agree with you but to call him a twattish cunt is a bit harsh - he's just a kid.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 9, 2009)

All cunts are twatty.  Tautology, that.


----------



## kazza007 (Nov 9, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Which one is the Brad Pitt lookalike?  Because it certainly isn't any of the guys.



MURS or whatever 'twist and shout' resembles a young Pitt.

And I don't care if he's a kid.  He's smug and can't sing and should be in school.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 9, 2009)

kazza007 said:


> MURS or whatever 'twist and shout' resembles a young Pitt..


Except for being completely out of shape, you mean?


----------



## Gromit (Nov 9, 2009)

kazza007 said:


> Oh, and Welshy smug 16yr old prick should go next week, he can't sing?  Like, at all?  Anyone heard him sing in tune throughout?  No.  Twatty cunt.



Can't sing but girlies like him. 

Sounds like half the pop industry to me. He'll fit right in. Studio engineers can work their magic. He can mime at gigs. He'll make millions. It's been done lots of times before.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 9, 2009)

He won't make anything because he'll be kicked off in a few weeks then never heard from again, just like all the rest of them.  Until he turns up in the next iteration of whatever X Factor becomes in 5 year's time so that he can have his "one last chance" and fail all over again.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 9, 2009)

hmmm brad pitt lookalike may be a bit of an exageration 
Ollie looks more like a geeky IT manager to me. In desperate need of a makeover and some more recent songs


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 9, 2009)

I said to the mister last week that Ollie looked like a greasy roast potato that had been left to go cold in the pan. Surprisingly, he agreed straight away.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 9, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Why did marshmallow man have such an angry face? That was weird.



I love that the Mr Stay-Puft costume looked like it had been bought from a pound shop 

Lucie really shot herself in the foot with that Disney shite. For a while I was somewhat won over by her torch song performance, but this weekend just showed her up as the personality-free zone she currently is.


----------



## keithy (Nov 9, 2009)

Kabbes, just SHUT UP!!! Waaaaa


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 9, 2009)

May Kasahara said:


> I said to the mister last week that Ollie looked like a greasy roast potato that had been left to go cold in the pan. Surprisingly, he agreed straight away.



Ha! I said he looked like a potato as well


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 9, 2009)

I was confused by Lucie's song choice for the sing off. The last few weeks she'd suddenly morphed into this Avril Lavigne wannabe, which the judges all seemed to think was great. Then in the sing off, she resorts back to the old fashioned dreary nothingy ballads. Hmmmm great move


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 9, 2009)

kabbes said:


> It's not the fact that people vote that I don't understand, leccy.  It's the fact that they want to vote for someone so bad.  Like, objectively bad.  We're not talking about a matter of taste, here, we're talking about someone who can't really sing and is very, very boring to watch.  Who sits there and actually thinks, "Yes, Lucie was the best act and I think this _so much_ that I want to register my approval in the proscribed fashion."?  It totally boggles my mind.



I don't think it's that unprecedented though, people pay money to go see totally bland popstars that I think are shit and they think are great. It _is_ subjective.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 9, 2009)

May Kasahara said:


> I said to the mister last week that Ollie looked like a greasy roast potato that had been left to go cold in the pan. Surprisingly, he agreed straight away.



Hahaha 

But really, can Joe stop smiling at me? His smile is so white and manic and constant he looks like a pyschokiller edging towards me witha  knife 'i won't hurt you, i promise, come here...'


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 9, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> I was confused by Lucie's song choice for the sing off. The last few weeks she'd suddenly morphed into this Avril Lavigne wannabe, which the judges all seemed to think was great. Then in the sing off, she resorts back to the old fashioned dreary nothingy ballads. Hmmmm great move



She didn't even look interested herself while she was singing it, it was like she'd thought 'god, this is genuinely boring' and jsut went through the motions.


----------



## RubyBlue (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm sort of surprised at the amount of folk posting on this shite show - I actually think Kabbes is most realistic, and has valid points but still wonders why he bothers


----------



## kabbes (Nov 9, 2009)

RubyBlue said:


> I'm sort of surprised at the amount of folk posting on this shite show - I actually think Kabbes is most realistic, and has valid points but still wonders why he bothers


The kabbess finds it entertaining, so I end up taking it in too.  

But actually it IS entertaining.  After all, it has all been carefully calculated to be as cynically entertaining as possible.


----------



## Looby (Nov 9, 2009)

RubyBlue said:


> I'm sort of surprised at the amount of folk posting on this shite show - I actually think Kabbes is most realistic, and has valid points but still wonders why he bothers



I'm sort of surprised about the amount of people come on this thread just to say how shit they think the show is.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm surprised people go on the Drugs forum and blether on about their latest experience, but not enough to make me go in there and tell them that.


----------



## clicker (Nov 9, 2009)

I still reckon Joe is Cheryl's long lost brother.....Jeremy Kyle is going to enter stage left at some time with her apologetic looking father.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 9, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> I'm sort of surprised about the amount of people come on this thread just to say how shit they think the show is.



They think they're missing out but they're too thick to work out why.


----------



## kazza007 (Nov 10, 2009)

I heard Louis has known the twins since they were children, he's a 'close family friend', and he and Simon have nudged them forward through each stage of the competition, and the phone lines are rigged to favour them.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 10, 2009)

You don't need ro rig the lines when you control every aspect of the production.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 10, 2009)

kabbes said:


> You don't need ro rig the lines when you control every aspect of the production.



I still don't think that's entirely true, I think you dismiss the audience as more passive than they are.

Oh btw everyone, Louis did stick his fingers up at the audience. I love him more and more he's so patty and pathetic it's brilliant.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 10, 2009)

I used to DESPISE Louis, but he's grown on me.
I remember when he voted a really good female singer out, just to save that shite Irish girl group a few years back. Ooh I hated him.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 10, 2009)

It's not so much about the audience being passive as it is to do with the fact that the audience will vote for what they enjoy, which means that you can seriously influence the vote depending on what songs you have people sing.  Take Lucie, for instance -- how much of her lack of votes was down to people genuinely thinking she was the worst singer and how much was due to the fact that she sung a song most people have never heard of and probably didn't like very much?


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah of course, but I don't really understand what you're saying, that the production team wanted Lucie out? I actually think they chose that song because they were confused about what her image should be and they tried to tap into High School Musical fans, me and you might not recognise the song but millions of 8 year olds will.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 10, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Yeah of course, but I don't really understand what you're saying, that the production team wanted Lucie out? I actually think they chose that song because they were confused about what her image should be and they tried to tap into High School Musical fans, me and you might not recognise the song but millions of 8 year olds will.


Yes, I'm saying that the production team had decided that it was pretty much time for Lucie to go.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 10, 2009)

zoooo said:


> I used to DESPISE Louis, but he's grown on me.
> I remember when he voted a really good female singer out, just to save that shite Irish girl group a few years back. Ooh I hated him.



Yeah I think he's just really funny how petty he is. Like he gets pwned by Simon every week with scathing put downs and he can never think of anything to say back and then Simon will say something like, I dunno, call Cheryl 'Carol' or something by accident and Louis will go 'SIMON! Her names CHERYL! Hhahahaha you said CAROL Simon! What's her name Simon??'

Like that's all he has got.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 10, 2009)

Let's not forget, for example, that this is a show that pretends that 4 people personally audition something akin to 100,000 people.  Something that would take 20 five-day weeks doing 8-hour days even if each audition was only 30 seconds long.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 10, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Yes, I'm saying that the production team had decided that it was pretty much time for Lucie to go.



Yeah I don't agree with that at all. Like I say, High School Musical/Camp Rock are massive with little kids and they probably thought it was quite a contrived way for her to get votes. She was never going to last unless she found a target audience so I guess it was a last ditch attempt to make her appeal to some one. It just didn't work though.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 10, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Yeah I think he's just really funny how petty he is. Like he gets pwned by Simon every week with scathing put downs and he can never think of anything to say back and then Simon will say something like, I dunno, call Cheryl 'Carol' or something by accident and Louis will go 'SIMON! Her names CHERYL! Hhahahaha you said CAROL Simon! What's her name Simon??'
> 
> Like that's all he has got.


I wonder even how many of the put downs are pre-scripted, or at least vaguely planned.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 10, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Let's not forget, for example, that this is a show that pretends that 4 people personally audition something akin to 100,000 people.  Something that would take 20 five-day weeks doing 8-hour days even if each audition was only 30 seconds long.



I'm not saying it's not manipulative, it's clearly manipulative, I just think that they don't have some magical crystal ball that tells them what the audience will like when it gets to the live shows. What about when Olly did that lamo Robbie Williams song? Why did they choose that? Cos they wanted him out? It's only now that he's found his dancey niche that he's popular.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 10, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Yeah I don't agree with that at all. Like I say, High School Musical/Camp Rock are massive with little kids and they probably thought it was quite a contrived way for her to get votes. She was never going to last unless she found a target audience so I guess it was a last ditch attempt to make her appeal to some one. It just didn't work though.



I think you underestimate the level of analysis that can be thrown at phone voting when you have the statistical breakdown of who voted from which area of the country for which singer singing which song on a weekly basis for six years.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 10, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I'm not saying it's not manipulative, it's clearly manipulative, I just think that they don't have some magical crystal ball that tells them what the audience will like when it gets to the live shows. What about when Olly did that lamo Robbie Williams song? Why did they choose that? Cos they wanted him out? It's only now that he's found his dancey niche that he's popular.


It's more than manipulative -- it outright lies.

For example, the days (prior to this series) that they supposedly had open auditions -- in reality, the judges _weren't even there_.  They had an open day to get the crowd shots needed for interspersing the segments and then they had a team of researchers give a quick blast to each idiot.  Meanwhile, the researchers _already know who they want to appear on camera_ based on the preview tapes people have sent in.

The whole thing is one massive lie from start to finish.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 10, 2009)

yeah, louis has a good scriptwriter this series. 
I love it when he bobs his little head up and down when someone sings a song he likes. 
Also, did anyone else notice that Dermot ruffled his hair and then kissed him on the head on Saturday? What was THAT all about?!?! 
I don't think the xfactor even needs contestants anymore. They're so insignificant in comparison to everything else.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 10, 2009)

I should say that they have got it obviously wrong on occassion -- sometimes things can happen to bugger up the most carefully laid plans.  Like when Leon beat Rhydian -- it seemed to me that wasn't in the script and it was caused by the phone lines simply overloading.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 10, 2009)

kabbes said:


> I should say that they have got it obviously wrong on occassion -- sometimes things can happen to bugger up the most carefully laid plans.  Like when Leon beat Rhydian -- it seemed to me that wasn't in the script and it was caused by the phone lines simply overloading.



I agree with you to a certain extent and of course by the time of the final they know who they want to win. But do you really think that Leon won because of phone lines and not because that's who the audience chose? I think it's a bit patronising. What about Will and Gareth, do you not think they probabyl would've preferred Gareth to win? No matter how much the production team try and manipulate I still think an audience has control over what they think of contestants.


----------



## fogbat (Nov 10, 2009)

Well you're both right, really, aren't you?

Cowell and the production team can certainly strongly influence things, but the voting public aren't completely predictable.


----------



## Santino (Nov 10, 2009)

I want a button on my tv remote control that says kabbes and then commentary and pop-up text explains these things in real time.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 10, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I agree with you to a certain extent and of course by the time of the final they know who they want to win. But do you really think that Leon won because of phone lines and not because that's who the audience chose? I think it's a bit patronising.



I think a few things conspired to happen in an unexpected way:

1) It turned out that Catherine Jenkins was more interested in overpowering Rhydian than singing with him.  She made him look _bad_.  I think they genuinely weren't expecting that and it was a pretty crucial moment -- endless psychological surveys show that what people remember above all is what happens at the beginning of an experience, what happens at the end and the "peak" moment (for good or bad).  What we had there was a peak moment that was also the end of the experience, which hurt him pretty bad.

2) No, really, the phone lines honestly did overload.  For both candidates, I hasten to add.  But many people were unable to get through to vote.  That introduces the bugger-factor -- it becomes pure chance who is able to vote.  When you throw regionality into it too, you compound the problem.  It may be, for example, that Scotland's system was better able to cope than Wales'.



> What about Will and Gareth, do you not think they probabyl would've preferred Gareth to win? No matter how much the production team try and manipulate I still think an audience has control over what they think of contestants.


That was back in the Pop Idol days, way WAY before Cowell realised where the real money was.  As he said himself, back then he really was looking for a pop star and using the programme as a promotional vehicle.  Now he is totally focussed on the exact opposite.

It was also before they had the demographic breakdown of voting that is now available.  Now they're *practised* at the art.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 10, 2009)

Santino said:


> I want a button on my tv remote control that says kabbes and then commentary and pop-up text explains these things in real time.




The underlying sociological, business and psychological factors inherent in the programme are WAY more fascinating that the sight of a dozen mediocre singers.  

And once you start to pull away the curtain to look at the man peddling furiously, you really start to notice where the joins are.  The audition phase, for example -- you start to spot which shots were on the "open day", where there were no judges, and which shots were on the completely closed day with the judges where they had especially pre-invited auditionees.  You start to spot which shot of judges' faces were made at completely different points in time to where the production team are claiming they were made (look out for impossible camera shots in particular).  You start to see the pattern of the so-called "banter".

It's really, really interesting to watch.  I am in awe of Cowell and his team, frankly, even though I think he's an utter cunt.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 10, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Well you're both right, really, aren't you?
> 
> Cowell and the production team can certainly strongly influence things, but the voting public aren't completely predictable.


You're telling an actuary that people aren't predictable?


----------



## fogbat (Nov 10, 2009)

kabbes said:


> You're telling an actuary that people aren't predictable?



You knew I would


----------



## Santino (Nov 10, 2009)

kabbes said:


> And once you start to pull away the curtain to look at the man peddling furiously, you really start to notice where the joins are.  The audition phase, for example -- you start to spot which shots were on the "open day", where there were no judges, and which shots were on the completely closed day with the judges where they had especially pre-invited auditionees.  You start to spot which shot of judges' faces were made at completely different points in time to where the production team are claiming they were made (look out for impossible camera shots in particular).  You start to see the pattern of the so-called "banter".



There was one audition in which Cheryl's hair and clothes appeared to change between reaction shots.

One new reaction shot that seems to have been invented in the last year or so is the 'I'm shocked that you turned out to be good! ' shot, aka The Susan Boyle. 

You can try it yourself...
1. Look off into the middle distance, as if bored.
2. When the good singing starts, open eyes in surprise.
3. Turn head slowly to look directly at auditionee, mouth slightly open.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 10, 2009)

Santino said:


> One new reaction shot that seems to have been invented in the last year or so is the 'I'm shocked that you turned out to be good! ' shot, aka The Susan Boyle.
> 
> You can try it yourself...
> 1. Look off into the middle distance, as if bored.
> ...


Yes, I love this one.  And it is always transparently either:
* at a completely different point in time to when it is being made out to be; or 
* set up in advance (easy to spot because the judges aren't actually very good actors.)

Britain's Got Talent is particularly bad for the fake reaction shot, actually.  It couldn't be plainer that virtually no reaction at all has been filmed at the time the team is pretending it is happening.

But X Factor was always pretty bad for it too, particularly in the audition scenes.  Somehow the reaction shot was always from a camera that would have had to have been exactly where the auditionee was standing and was focussed directly on the judge's face, where you had no context to check what the other judges were doing.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 10, 2009)

Charlie Brooker covered all this ages ago.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 10, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Charlie Brooker covered all this ages ago.


I wish I'd seen that.  I really love Brooker.  He's my total hero.

Anyway, there it is.  X Factor is great entertainment, but it's a mistake to start caring about who "wins" it because even the guy in charge doesn't care who wins it, other than to keep hold of those who will keep people talking about the show and hence keep ratings high.


----------



## Santino (Nov 10, 2009)

I met Charlie Brooker last week!


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 10, 2009)

I think there are such a huge amount of people who watch X Factor, there are going to be people watching for different reasons. There will be millions of people who watch it and vote and care who wins and who buy the single afterwards, and at the other end there are people who watch it because it is entertaining and funny and who love the ridiulousness of it and who rarely or never vote and wouldn't dream of buying the single and who pretty much after it finishes, forget about every single contestant.

Then there are loads of different levels of interest inbetween.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 10, 2009)

Santino said:


> I met Charlie Brooker last week!



Tell all pls.


----------



## fogbat (Nov 10, 2009)

Santino said:


> I met Charlie Brooker last week!



Can I touch you?


----------



## Santino (Nov 10, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Tell all pls.



No, I am sworn to secrecy. And v. lazy.


----------



## Santino (Nov 10, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Can I touch you?


Why stop now?


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 10, 2009)

kabbes said:


> I wish I'd seen that.  I really love Brooker.  He's my total hero.
> 
> .



I think he covered the whole deciet and manipulation of editing in reality tv in screenwipe, it might've been one with aisleyne actually. I think he used Big Brother as an example but it applies to this aswell.

I'm sure he showed a reaction shot of Danni's face being used over and over again in loads of episodes in one of the screenwipes that covered X Factor aswell.


----------



## fogbat (Nov 10, 2009)

Most of those Brooker bits are available on youtube


----------



## kabbes (Nov 10, 2009)

I tell you what is a real eye-opener -- Pop Star by Ben Elton.  Now, I wouldn't normally be recommending Ben Elton books (especially not on urban), but it's the story of an X Factor-style show with a cast that are transparently Simon, Louis and Sharon.  Elton goes into every trick in the book errr.... in his book.  It's very funny and very well done.

Between that and his Big Brother pisstake, I forgive Ben Elton an awful lot.


----------



## Santino (Nov 10, 2009)

This was what I went to, btw: http://www.guardianbooks.co.uk/weba...itle=Events&spotName=wl_events_charliebrooker


----------



## fogbat (Nov 10, 2009)

Santino said:


> This was what I went to, btw: http://www.guardianbooks.co.uk/weba...itle=Events&spotName=wl_events_charliebrooker



"Physically, Brooker resembles a cross between a white Laurence Fishburne, a paedophile walrus, and a scowling pork knuckle."


----------



## Santino (Nov 10, 2009)

I can clusively reveal that he may be working on a new tv project that will be a bit Twilight Zone-y or Tales of the Unexpected-y.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 10, 2009)

Any news programme should be forced to show a 5-minute Brooker counterpoint at the end of its show.  If, y'know, he wants to.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 10, 2009)

lol


----------



## kained&able (Nov 10, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I think he covered the whole deciet and manipulation of editing in reality tv in screenwipe, it might've been one with aisleyne actually. I think he used Big Brother as an example but it applies to this aswell.
> 
> I'm sure he showed a reaction shot of Danni's face being used over and over again in loads of episodes in one of the screenwipes that covered X Factor aswell.



Twas a good episode that. Rhe editing/bog brother one.


By the way my mate makes wacky earings and has made some jedward ones.

How very wacky of her. You'd like her.


dave


----------



## kazza007 (Nov 10, 2009)

Loui Walsh has already chosen 10 covers for JEdward's debut release, which will be allowed for release 3 months after the debut of the winners single, due to contractual obligations


----------



## Harold Hill (Nov 11, 2009)

kabbes said:


> It's more than manipulative -- it outright lies.
> 
> For example, the days (prior to this series) that they supposedly had open auditions -- in reality, the judges _weren't even there_.  They had an open day to get the crowd shots needed for interspersing the segments and then they had a team of researchers give a quick blast to each idiot.  Meanwhile, the researchers _already know who they want to appear on camera_ based on the preview tapes people have sent in.
> 
> The whole thing is one massive lie from start to finish.



It's not a lie.  Simon Cowell has always admitted as such when asked.  Even stated it on the show before.

Bit much to ask them to see 200,000 singers, 199,500 of which will be average karaoke singers at best.


----------



## keithy (Nov 14, 2009)

Nobody is bothered about the x-factor anymore 

I'm boycotting it!

well... I was going to... but ye know.


----------



## Geri (Nov 14, 2009)

Apparently Stacey and Olly are an item.


----------



## killer b (Nov 14, 2009)

queen night! i hope bees is watching...


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 14, 2009)

This is utter shit.


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 14, 2009)

In fact this is *UTTER UTTER SHIT*.


----------



## killer b (Nov 14, 2009)

no! who'd've thunk it?


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 14, 2009)

Poor Cher. She wants to be an R&B singer, she likes R&B, and she has to sit through this.


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 14, 2009)

killer b said:


> no! who'd've thunk it?



Innit.


----------



## pigtails (Nov 14, 2009)

I hate Jamie


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 14, 2009)

Danni. Who gives a fuck what this third rate Australian export thinks! Can she sing? No!


----------



## killer b (Nov 14, 2009)

can any of the remaining contestants actually sing?


----------



## pigtails (Nov 14, 2009)

What upsets me most is I actually agree with louie


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 14, 2009)

Cher hates the hair. Oh well, that settles it then.


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 14, 2009)

killer b said:


> can any of the remaining contestants actually sing?



Define 'sing'.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 14, 2009)

kareoke. AGAIN


----------



## killer b (Nov 14, 2009)

Fictionist said:


> Define 'sing'.


lets start with 'hits the notes. in the right order'

it's been a poor selection the whole series, but the better singers seem to have been picked off fairly early on.

i predict a fairly short career for whoever wins this year...


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 14, 2009)

killer b said:


> lets start with 'hits the notes. in the right order'
> 
> it's been a poor selection the whole series, but the better singers seem to have been picked off fairly early on.
> 
> i predict a fairly short career for whoever wins this year...



This is true. Calling the 'X Factor' a singing contest is rather like calling 'America's Next Top Model' a modelling contest. I detest Simon Cowell and Louie Walsh for their pernicious influence. Two Queens in complete denial.


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh God. What the fuck is this meant to be?


----------



## pigtails (Nov 14, 2009)

Fictionist said:


> Oh God. What the fuck is this meant to be?



I believe they called it a "performance"............ not convinced!


----------



## killer b (Nov 14, 2009)

fuck me.


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 14, 2009)

pigtails said:


> I believe they called it a "performance"............ not convinced!



Uhm..............let me think about this..........._NO!!!_


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 14, 2009)

why are they saying lloyd was good


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 14, 2009)

Cher going for the south London facelift look.


----------



## Geri (Nov 14, 2009)

I like Jamie but this week and last he was only average.

Lloyd is fucking dire.


----------



## pigtails (Nov 14, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> why are they saying lloyd was good



they are all on drugs


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 14, 2009)

No.

This is just wrong.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 14, 2009)

oh dear, even ollie is crap this week


----------



## Geri (Nov 14, 2009)

Best so far, but that isn't saying much.


----------



## Looby (Nov 14, 2009)

Some of that dancing was truly tragic.


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 14, 2009)

Robbie? Will? Take That? Setting the bar that high? Wow!


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 14, 2009)

they really are on drugs aren't they. That was horrendous, and they're all saying it was amazing 
And in what world is he better than Will Young?


----------



## Geri (Nov 14, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Some of that dancing was truly tragic.



I seem to remember Leon Jackson doing the bendy leg thing as well.


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 14, 2009)

Is Joe a virgin?


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 14, 2009)

Soul? Soul?! FUCK NO!!


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 14, 2009)

He's got an ok voice though, and is singing in tune. Best so far.


----------



## Geri (Nov 14, 2009)

I can see Joe winning this.


----------



## pigtails (Nov 14, 2009)

I like Joe but can't see him as a popstar, more a westend performer.  nice kid though and a good voice.


----------



## clicker (Nov 14, 2009)

I can see him doing Joseph's Technicolour Dreamcoat....slim pickings this week....none of them have been semi- fab even...oooh looking forward to twinnies!


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 14, 2009)

Cunts.


----------



## TheFaxMachine (Nov 14, 2009)

***speechless***


----------



## Geri (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm quite liking the twins this week.


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 14, 2009)

The running man.


----------



## killer b (Nov 14, 2009)

Geri said:


> I'm quite liking the twins this week.


me too. 

best performance of the night by some distance...


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Was that a lame attempt at a stage invasion?


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 14, 2009)

I hate them for making me smile


----------



## pigtails (Nov 14, 2009)

Geri said:


> I'm quite liking the twins this week.



best performance of the night!


----------



## Geri (Nov 14, 2009)

One of them fell over on the way in


----------



## pigtails (Nov 14, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> I hate them for making me smile



this completely sums up my feelings, I feel dirty amd full of shame 

Damn you JEDWARD!!!!


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 14, 2009)

Did one of Jedward *nearly* fall over when then burst through the paper at the beginning? The one on the right?


----------



## pigtails (Nov 14, 2009)

Geri said:


> One of them fell over on the way in



that's why they are so amazing, they are the worst performers I've ever seen but I like watching them!


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 14, 2009)

Stacey looked amazing and I thought she sang that beautifully. Didn't realise she's the last girl left in the competition!


----------



## clicker (Nov 14, 2009)

Yep Stacey is my fave tonight, so far...the matching dress and lippy look went down a treat and she has got a pair of lungs on her....well played Stace.


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 14, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> Was that a lame attempt at a stage invasion?



it was Calvin Harris apparently. We're just lining up Sky+ to take another look. And yes it was Calvin doing a Jarvis Cocker. Silly bastard!


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> it was Calvin Harris apparently. We're just lining up Sky+ to take another look. And yes it was Calvin doing a Jarvis Cocker. Silly bastard!



It wasn't particularly well done - he could've at least pulled his pants down.


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 14, 2009)

Lmao@Calvin Harris with a pineapple on his head.


----------



## Geri (Nov 14, 2009)

I've no idea who that is.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 14, 2009)

what did he do?

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/xfactor/news/a186910/calvin-harris-thrown-out-of-x-factor.html


who is he? 

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/lifestyle/article-23768516-calvin-harris---my-london.do


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 14, 2009)

pigtails said:


> I like Joe but can't see him as a popstar, more a westend performer.  nice kid though and a good voice.



Joesph and the Technicolour Dreamboat to Joe, come in please


----------



## pigtails (Nov 14, 2009)

Badger Kitten said:


> what did he do?
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/xfactor/news/a186910/calvin-harris-thrown-out-of-x-factor.html
> 
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=calvin+harris&search_type=&aq=0&oq=calvin


----------



## Geri (Nov 15, 2009)

Badger Kitten said:


> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/xfactor/news/a186910/calvin-harris-thrown-out-of-x-factor.html



Don't click on that link if you don't want to know what happens in Corrie this week!


----------



## Gromit (Nov 15, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> Stacey looked amazing and I thought she sang that beautifully. Didn't realise she's the last girl left in the competition!





clicker said:


> Yep Stacey is my fave tonight, so far...the matching dress and lippy look went down a treat and she has got a pair of lungs on her....well played Stace.



Perhaps it because it's one of my favourite songs but I thought she was awful. 

They'd changed the arrangement to make it easier for her to sing. With the result that the timing was all off as far as I wass concerned. 

I truly hated it.  I generally like her singing but not this time. 

Weirdly it was Joe who sang the best last night. 
I normally find him booooring and fast forward him. 
Last nighti watched him all the way through and he was note perfect. As someone pointed out though he just doesn't have the look of a pop star.


----------



## clicker (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't think Stacey was ever going to be able to do a Freddie....but I really liked what she did with the song.....however Danyl who followed her on the show nailed it for me in the end....to be hoonest I thought the whole show was a bit lack lustre...looking forward to Jedward is worrying me!


----------



## Ms T (Nov 15, 2009)

I thought Danyl was the best by a country mile.  Lloyd and Jedward in the sing-off, Lloyd to go.


----------



## Voley (Nov 15, 2009)

We've had a bit of a sweep on who's going round at mine and my two quid's on John and Edward. Bit of a gamble but I don't think they were shit enough this week. If they'd been _really _dire (like if they'd done Bohemian Rhapsody) they'd be through again no problem.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Nov 15, 2009)

Ms T said:


> Lloyd and Jedward in the sing-off, Lloyd to go.




Agreed.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 15, 2009)

Ms T said:


> Lloyd and Jedward in the sing-off, Lloyd to go.



That would be logical but these phone in results don't always follow logic.

I wouldn't be at all surprised if one out of Jamie and Danyl are in the bottom two. Possibly even both.


----------



## pigtails (Nov 15, 2009)

Gromit said:


> I wouldn't be at all surprised if one out of Jamie and Danyl are in the bottom two. Possibly even both.



fingers crossed - don't like either of them!


----------



## clicker (Nov 15, 2009)

NVP said:


> We've had a bit of a sweep on who's going round at mine and my two quid's on John and Edward. Bit of a gamble but I don't think they were shit enough this week. If they'd been _really _dire (like if they'd done Bohemian Rhapsody) they'd be through again no problem.




 Gawd I wish they'd done that! Please let Lloyd go tonight....or even Joe....both lovely young men, but ZZzzzzz...


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Nov 15, 2009)

Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## Fictionist (Nov 15, 2009)

Nasal, lacked expression.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 15, 2009)

The judges are clueless.  That bloke Poly Mers: he sing flat.  None of the judges ever notices.  I don't think they can hear it.  And his dancing is _embarrassing_.  Yet, they keep saying what a performer he is.  He isn't.  He's a few grades better than Jedward, but in the same stream.  At least Jedward is funny.  Poly Mers is just grating and embarrassing, like a geography teacher who thinks he's Jim Carey.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 15, 2009)

Noteable perhaps of their vocals that Jedward only had one ooh and no lines on the charity single


----------



## strung out (Nov 15, 2009)

good decision


----------



## madamv (Nov 15, 2009)

ooohhh   

I reckon Lloyd is out tonight if the judges vote...


----------



## Geri (Nov 15, 2009)

Cheryl and Louis will vote for Lloyd to stay in.

Danii and Simon will vote for Jamie, so it will be deadlock again.


----------



## Kesher (Nov 15, 2009)

Goodbye Lloyd


----------



## moomoo (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm bored of this now.  It's just silly.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 15, 2009)

I think the two dullest ones were left, which is good. 

Is Jamie forgetting the words and mumbing made up ones? I don't really know the lyrics so I can't tell.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 15, 2009)

zoooo said:


> I think the two dullest ones were left, which is good.
> 
> Is Jamie forgetting the words and mumbing made up ones? I don't really know the lyrics so I can't tell.



No they're the right words - he's just done a very good job of making an heartfelt song about hiding a serious illness from people and the pain that causes into a cheesy fucking nightmare mind


----------



## madamv (Nov 15, 2009)

2nd fluff up for survival song for Lloyd...   Although before wasnt his fault I suppose with his poorly throat.  But, initially he has stumbled this one...

Commercially, Lloyd has more quid factor though...


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 15, 2009)

I just don't get it, Lloyd can't sing


----------



## madamv (Nov 15, 2009)

Geri said:


> Cheryl and Louis will vote for Lloyd to stay in.
> 
> Danii and Simon will vote for Jamie, so it will be deadlock again.



Good call...


----------



## zoooo (Nov 15, 2009)

nipsla said:


> No they're the right words - he's just done a very good job of making an heartfelt song about hiding a serious illness from people and the pain that causes into a cheesy fucking nightmare mind



Hehe!


----------



## Kesher (Nov 15, 2009)

Kesher said:


> Goodbye Lloyd


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Nov 15, 2009)

Jamie was robbed.


----------



## Geri (Nov 15, 2009)

madamv said:


> Good call...



I knew Jamie would go as well - I said that to my mum earlier. He's been poor for a few weeks, and he can't rely on the young girl vote.

I'm sad though, I like him.


----------



## madamv (Nov 15, 2009)

He does seem like a nice guy.   I knew deadlock would keep Lloyd in coz of the girlies like you say, but I also think his recording artist potential is far greater than Jamies....


----------



## keithy (Nov 15, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> I just don't get it, Lloyd can't sing



Neither can Jamie!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 15, 2009)

Lloyd is the worst of all the finalists, but I'm very glad Jamie went. He makes me feel sick. Contrived, affected lummocks.


----------



## Voley (Nov 15, 2009)

NVP said:


> We've had a bit of a sweep on who's going round at mine and my two quid's on John and Edward. Bit of a gamble but I don't think they were shit enough this week. If they'd been _really _dire (like if they'd done Bohemian Rhapsody) they'd be through again no problem.



I was robbed!


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 15, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> I just don't get it, Lloyd can't sing



Also he has no personality and zero stage presence.


----------



## Voley (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah, that Lloyd's awful. I thought he'd lose out to Jamie.


----------



## themonkeyman (Nov 15, 2009)

Smart money is on Lloyd going next week followed by Jedward the week after.

I am going to check the odds on that one


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 15, 2009)

Bye Fro man.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 15, 2009)

Brian May was amazing! Made me want to listen to some Queen really loud.    Those guys really knew how to write a good song.  

Jamie was definitely robbed but he wasn't ever going to win.  Lloyd to go next week, I reckon, followed by Jedward.  Joe is a very good singer and a nice lad but he's a musical performer rather than a pop star.  Danyl, Ollie and Stacey in the final, I reckon.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 15, 2009)

People keep forgetting that this isn't a talent contest judged by experts but a popularity contest judged by the dumb majority. 

That's how I've been making my predictions and I've been doing quite well. 

Lloyd's got likability for some reason that's been saving him. 

Jamie have dun alright out of this so we'd don't have to be too upset for him. He's gone from singing in pubs for peanuts to singing on cruise ships for good money  He'll never be super rich but has now quadrupled his earning potential.


----------



## clicker (Nov 15, 2009)

Gromit said:


> People keep forgetting that this isn't a talent contest judged by experts but a popularity contest judged by the dumb majority.
> 
> That's how I've been making my predictions and I've been doing quite well.
> 
> ...



Glad about that...he seemed a pleasant guy and could hold a tune....Lloyd on the otherhand will probably fade into obscurity, the lad can not sing???? Funny old world....and I agree with Ms T's final 3...Danyl, Stace and Olly....


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 15, 2009)

Meh - if you are gonna put a bet on then realise that *all* the judges *have* to have an act in the final, otherwise they will a. look like they dont know what they are doing and not be an ((((expert)))), and b. sit there like a spazz whilst everyone elses acts go through.

So work it out from there for next weeks loser.

*belms*


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 15, 2009)

clicker said:


> Glad about that...he seemed a pleasant guy and could hold a tune....Lloyd on the otherhand will probably fade into obscurity, the lad can not sing???? Funny old world....and I agree with Ms T's final 3...Danyl, Stace and Olly....



Olly, Stace and Jedward based on what I said above. Olly to win, Stace second and Jedward third.

And I will back it up with a bet. If I can find someone that will give me such a stupid fucking bet


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 16, 2009)

AverageJoe said:


> Olly to win,


You're fucking joking.  Even the judges can't be that cloth-eared.  He's an embarrassment.


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 16, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> You're fucking joking.  Even the judges can't be that cloth-eared.  He's an embarrassment.



Maybe, but look at past winners and what they are up to now. They arent interested in talent - a great voice is a given at this stage, so what else comes in to play is - how can we spin this guy, how easy will he be to manage, how diva will he be, and most importantly - how expensive is it gonna be.

He will win - he looks like a fat gary barlow, he can hold a tune, and he is less reactive that the others. If he sucked cock then he is a fucking cert, irrespective of talent


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 16, 2009)

AverageJoe said:


> a great voice is a given at this stage


He doesn't have one; he sings flat.

_And_ his dancing is embarrassing.


----------



## clicker (Nov 16, 2009)

AverageJoe said:


> Olly, Stace and Jedward based on what I said above. Olly to win, Stace second and Jedward third.
> 
> And I will back it up with a bet. If I can find someone that will give me such a stupid fucking bet



Actually you are proably right...danyl could well lose out on a public vote against the twins....I cant see them letting stace win, not another girl again......which probably leaves it open for Olly....he is being marketed already as the Take That member that got away...ho hum...no drama I wont remember any of them in a few months.


----------



## bigbry (Nov 16, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> I just don't get it, Lloyd can't sing



At last !  Someone who is watching the same programme as I am !

I thought there was something wrong with my telly 'cos the judges kept saying how good he was but on my telly he couldn't sing to save his life.

He's just a tuneless, character-less little boy !


----------



## Gromit (Nov 16, 2009)

bigbry said:


> At last !  Someone who is watching the same programme as I am !
> 
> I thought there was something wrong with my telly 'cos the judges kept saying how good he was but on my telly he couldn't sing to save his life.
> 
> He's just a tuneless, character-less little boy !



...with a now united welsh vote and the teenage girl crush vote.

I had a feeling that he wouldn't be in the bottom two this week because many Lucie voters will now vote for him.

He won't make it to the final without the talent vote though.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 16, 2009)

My predictions for the final btw are a Stacy v Olly head to head with either the Twins or Joe snagging third place consolation.


----------



## Geri (Nov 16, 2009)

Gromit said:


> ...with a now united welsh vote and the teenage girl crush vote.



I was in the bathroom on Saturday night cleaning my teeth, and I put Radio 5 on just in time to hear some idiot saying "Well, Lloyd sang better in the sing off" and I was thinking "Who is this fucking twat?" and the presenter said "Thanks, Rhydian, nice to talk to you..."


----------



## clicker (Nov 16, 2009)

Gromit said:


> My predictions for the final btw are a Stacy v Olly head to head with either the Twins or Joe snagging third place consolation.



I agree with you....and the olly/stacey love match is going to add  another dimension to make up for the appalling lack of anything resembling knock your socks off talent.

Gaawd....they're going to kiss on final night and artificial snow will be falling....


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 16, 2009)

clicker said:


> Gaawd....they're going to kiss on final night and artificial snow will be falling....



Oh God, I've just realised this is exactly what's going to fucking happen isn't it.

X-Factor's journey to scripted soap opera will be com-plete.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 16, 2009)

clicker said:


> Gaawd....they're going to kiss on final night and artificial snow will be falling....



You talking about the twins? Cause they already did that bracelet at the bottom of the swimming pool creepy thing. Remember?


----------



## clicker (Nov 16, 2009)

Gromit said:


> You talking about the twins? Cause they already did that bracelet at the bottom of the swimming pool creepy thing. Remember?




No...Olly and Stacey...now that they are apparently a romantic item....the final at christmas will gush tinsel and glitter.


----------



## Wookey (Nov 17, 2009)

Has everyone heard the rumour that Jamie was allegedly spreading, that Lloyd and Danyl have been riding the horse with two backs??

If not, 'member I told you so!


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 17, 2009)

A horse with 2 backs! Now that would be handy.


----------



## chazegee (Nov 17, 2009)

Watching Jedwards Under pressure/Ice mash-up, it made me realise the power of spin, in this case an army of the nations most talented choreographers, singing coaches, AV technicians etc. literally, and in front of our eyes, polishing a turd.

The end result was quite impressive, like some ghastly Albert Speers designed Nazi monolith.


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 21, 2009)

it's Wham week people! God I used to love George Michael


----------



## Looby (Nov 21, 2009)

Hurrah.  So, Wham Rap or Club Tropicana for the twins?

Lloyds voice is so flat, he can't bloody sing.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 21, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Hurrah.  So, Wham Rap or Club Tropicana for the twins?
> 
> Lloyds voice is so flat, he can't bloody sing.




He's absolutely shite


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 21, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Hurrah.  So, Wham Rap or Club Tropicana for the twins?



How about Bad Boys? do do do do do woo whoo


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 21, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Hurrah.  So, Wham Rap or Club Tropicana for the twins?
> 
> Lloyds voice is so flat, he can't bloody sing.



Wham Rap definitely


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 21, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> He's absolutely shite



Please God his time will be up this week


----------



## Looby (Nov 21, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> How about Bad Boys? do do do do do woo whoo



ooh yeah


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 21, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> ooh yeah




2/1 Wham Rap
4/1 Bad Boys
16/1 Club Tropicana


----------



## clicker (Nov 21, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> Please God his time will be up this week




I've been begging for that since week two.....the spray tan tonight does not disguise his total lack of anything remotely close to singing ability...


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 21, 2009)

Stacey can sing sure but she doesnt have trhe ability to be a performing/recording artist. It would have been far kinder for them to have knocked her out in the earliest stages..... You cannot honestly expect her to be able to 'perform' in the media( interviews etc). Shes improved over time.. I suspect shes been having speech therapy or similar


----------



## madzone (Nov 21, 2009)

I don't recognise this song


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 21, 2009)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> Stacey can sing sure but she doesnt have trhe ability to be a performing/recording artist. It would have been far kinder for them to have knocked her out in the earliest stages..... You cannot honestly expect her to be able to 'perform' in the media( interviews etc). Shes improved over time.. I suspect shes been having speech therapy or similar



I remember on one of these programmes there was a lad with a really bad stutter.  He got over it.

I've not seen what the press have had to say about Stacey so far as I've not read a paper for weeks.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 21, 2009)

madzone said:


> I don't recognise this song



Same as, was boring


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 21, 2009)

madzone said:


> I don't recognise this song



George Michael covered it but I think it was a B side. It was originally by Faith Hill


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 21, 2009)

stutter yeah but he had the brains to be able to speak in the media once he had managed to master the speaking

A few weeks ago anything she said was barely legible it was OMAHHHGAWDAN(eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek)IMJUSSSSS SOOOOOOOCITED ( pants heavily)ONNNNNNNOOOOOHHHH

Now she just says it a little more clearly... there isnt any more content


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 21, 2009)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> Stacey can sing sure


She can, but she was flat an awful lot tonight.  We turned over after strictly, so she was the first I saw.  She was flat over a few phrases, and not one of the judges noticed.  Then, to make matters worse, Danii had the balls to say Jedward sang _in tune_!  When?  Not when I was listening.  Then, equally bizarrely, Cheryl said Danyl was flat on a couple of passages.  He wasn't.  It was a ploddy and dull arrangement of the song, but at no point was he flat.  These people shouldn't be judging a singing contest.  Not one of them has a musical ear.  They can't tell if someone is singing flat or not.  Not Simon, not Cheryl, not Danii, and not Louis.

Except it _isn't_ a singing contest, is it?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 22, 2009)

Whenever I see Stacey I can only think of Wallace and Gromit.
This makes me a bad person...


----------



## madzone (Nov 22, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> She can, but she was flat an awful lot tonight. We turned over after strictly, so she was the first I saw. She was flat over a few phrases, and not one of the judges noticed. Then, to make matters worse, Danii had the balls to say Jedward sang _in tune_! When? Not when I was listening. Then, equally bizarrely, Cheryl said Danyl was flat on a couple of passages. He wasn't. It was a ploddy and dull arrangement of the song, but at no point was he flat. These people shouldn't be judging a singing contest. Not one of them has a musical ear. They can't tell if someone is singing flat or not. Not Simon, not Cheryl, not Danii, and not Louis.
> 
> Except it _isn't_ a singing contest, is it?


 Danyl was flat as a fucking pancake  He was also sharp. He also fucked up the words. In short he was shit. The only one who sang in tune last night was Joe. In fact the only one who _consistently_ sings in tune is Joe


----------



## Geri (Nov 22, 2009)

I didn't see it last night, but after last week I think Joe could win - although most people I speak to who aren't teenage girls seem to favour Stacey.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 22, 2009)

Joe is a really good singer,  imho, but a West End performer rather than a pop star.  I'd quite like him to win as he seems like a really sweet boy.


----------



## madzone (Nov 22, 2009)

None of them are pop stars though. They've all got major flaws. I don't agree about the Joe/West End thing. I think he could sell records. The pop scene covers such a wide range of styles I think he could slot in somewhere. I also think the West End thing is something one of the judges said at the beginning and people have jumped on without thinking about it properly. What we don't need is another fucking R&B singer


----------



## 1927 (Nov 22, 2009)

Joe is going to be the new Will Young.


----------



## madzone (Nov 22, 2009)

1927 said:


> Joe is going to be the new Will Young.


 Actually, I did say that in my post but editted it out


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 22, 2009)

madzone said:


> Danyl was flat as a fucking pancake


No he wasn't.  Not last night, and certainly not as badly as Stacey, upon which no judge commented, and nowhere near as bad as the twin, who Danii said were in tune! 



> The only one who sang in tune last night was Joe. In fact the only one who _consistently_ sings in tune is Joe


Didn't see him last night, but you're right: he has the best voice.


----------



## madzone (Nov 22, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> No he wasn't.


 
Yes he was, he was bloody dreadful!!  Even he realised it - why do you think he pulled his earphone out? Were you drunk perchance? 



And watching that again - he really sings through his nose. He's shit.

Just to add - he really _really _sings through his nose and into the back of his throat. He's fucking awful.

Really.

And look into his eyes - he isn't feeling one word of the song, he's just got  'Do you like me do you like me do you like me do you like me.....' whizzing through his head.

Apart from that he's fine


----------



## madzone (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh, X Factor's on - must be time for Urban to crash


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 22, 2009)

please please please make the twins win


----------



## madzone (Nov 22, 2009)

Fuck me, Susan Boyle's better than all of them


----------



## moomoo (Nov 22, 2009)

madzone said:


> Oh, X Factor's on - must be time for Urban to crash



You weren't wrong!  Did you see the message about the boards closing for maintenance at 9.30?


----------



## madzone (Nov 22, 2009)

moomoo said:


> You weren't wrong! Did you see the message about the boards closing for maintenance at 9.30?


 Yeah  What time's the result?


----------



## moomoo (Nov 22, 2009)

madzone said:


> Yeah  What time's the result?



Oh, actually, I think it finishes at 9 cos that's when Celebrity is on.


----------



## madzone (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh. I hate Mariah Carey


----------



## pigtails (Nov 22, 2009)

madzone said:


> Oh. I hate Mariah Carey



me too


----------



## Geri (Nov 22, 2009)

Strange choice of song to cover.


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 22, 2009)

I think my ears are gonna bleed, what the fuck is all that squealing?


----------



## madzone (Nov 22, 2009)

She seems to be letting off pressure


----------



## pigtails (Nov 22, 2009)

madzone said:


> She seems to be letting off pressure



I thought I'd left my kettle on!


----------



## Looby (Nov 22, 2009)

Mariah Carey-only audible to dogs or bats.


----------



## Flashman (Nov 22, 2009)

Stop fucking screaming Mariah! What a bastard she is.


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 22, 2009)

tonight I have voted for Stacey and Olly. 

Lloyd and Jedward for the bottom 2. Or Lloyd and Danyl. I guess at least Jedward are entertaining.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 22, 2009)

madzone said:


> Oh. I hate Mariah Carey



And me. 

I went out for a cigarette to avoid her warbling.


----------



## Looby (Nov 22, 2009)

Oooh, here we go...


----------



## Looby (Nov 22, 2009)

bugger it


----------



## pigtails (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh no madz Danyl is through


----------



## Geri (Nov 22, 2009)

WTF?


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 22, 2009)

oh bollocks wrong again


----------



## Wookey (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh dear.


----------



## Looby (Nov 22, 2009)

I don't want to speak too soon but surely they have to go this week?


----------



## pigtails (Nov 22, 2009)

Geri said:


> WTF?



_exactly!!!_


----------



## Geri (Nov 22, 2009)

What cloth eared morons keep voting for Lloyd?


----------



## madzone (Nov 22, 2009)

OOOOooooooOOOOOooOOOOOoooooooOOOOhhh!


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 22, 2009)

GO AWAY John and Edward!


----------



## clicker (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh fgs who the hell is voting for lloyd?????


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 22, 2009)

Excellent. Jedward singing No Matter What by Boyzone.. I can't wait


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 22, 2009)

I thought Susan Boyle dun good.

In the song, obviously, not the interview.


----------



## madzone (Nov 22, 2009)

Geri said:


> What cloth eared morons keep voting for Lloyd?


 

*cough*


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 22, 2009)

Geri said:


> What cloth eared morons keep voting for Lloyd?



well, if the teenage girlies prefer him, that's all the fewer votes for the Sinister Hell Twins. And then he can get knocked out next week.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 22, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Excellent. Jedward singing No Matter What by Boyzone.. I can't wait



Time for another cigarette I think.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 22, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Excellent. Jedward singing No Matter What by Boyzone.. I can't wait



Do you think they will rap?


----------



## Looby (Nov 22, 2009)

madzone said:


> *cough*



 lol


----------



## moomoo (Nov 22, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> I don't want to speak too soon but surely they have to go this week?



SHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!   DON'T JINX IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Geri (Nov 22, 2009)

madzone said:


> *cough*



The Welsh, and 14 year old girls. My niece had "Lloyd or Joe to win" on Facebook.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 22, 2009)

I hate them.
They are like a Brett Easton Ellis character.

*shudders*


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 22, 2009)

Badger Kitten said:


> Do you think they will rap?



Oh yes please.. otherwise it's hardly playing to their strength is it. This could br truly fucking awful..


----------



## Looby (Nov 22, 2009)

I can't wait for this.


----------



## Looby (Nov 22, 2009)

Immense. It's like a 12 year olds talent show.


----------



## pigtails (Nov 22, 2009)

I don't like the booing though, seems harsh!


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 22, 2009)

Ha aha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


fucking shit on a stick

hahahahahahahahahah



aaaaargghh


----------



## moomoo (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh dear.  Please someone make them stop.


----------



## madzone (Nov 22, 2009)

Fanfuckingtastic


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 22, 2009)

I feel a bit sorry for them, they're only 17 and really want to be pop stars. It should be Lloyd and Danyl.

That's it I'm never voting again


----------



## Geri (Nov 22, 2009)

Ah, bless.


----------



## Looby (Nov 22, 2009)

pigtails said:


> I don't like the booing though, seems harsh!



Not _that_ harsh.


----------



## pigtails (Nov 22, 2009)

moomoo said:


> Oh dear.



it's just very sad, they should never have been there.


----------



## Flashman (Nov 22, 2009)

Fuck they are awful aren't they when they sing *really* live


----------



## Looby (Nov 22, 2009)

pigtails said:


> it's just very sad, they should never have been there.



This is true, boo stupid Louis.


----------



## Weller (Nov 22, 2009)

pigtails said:


> it's just very sad, they should never have been there.



you  mean in the studio or in the bottom 2


----------



## madzone (Nov 22, 2009)

Fucking hell


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 22, 2009)

split judges please and public vote for the decision


----------



## Looby (Nov 22, 2009)

I don't like the plinky plonky arrangement. It sounds like my shitty old casio keyboard. Is it the bossanova setting?


----------



## pigtails (Nov 22, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> This is true, boo stupid Louis.



yeah.... BOOOOOOO Louie 



Weller said:


> you  mean in the studio or in the bottom 2



 the studio!


----------



## madzone (Nov 22, 2009)

*high fives all round*


----------



## Geri (Nov 22, 2009)

Boo!!!!


----------



## Flashman (Nov 22, 2009)

Danni is the bigger woman


----------



## Looby (Nov 22, 2009)

madzone said:


> *high fives all round*



*high five* madz. I really thought Dannii was going to go to deadlock then.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 22, 2009)

Is it safe to come out from behind the sofa yet?  Have they gone?


----------



## pigtails (Nov 22, 2009)

madzone said:


> *high fives all round*



*high fives madz........misses*


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 22, 2009)

If only they could have sent both acts home, that was the worst version of an Eric Clapton song I've ever heard.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 22, 2009)

Thank God for that.
They were evil.
They'll probably go on a rampage now.

Lock up your daughters.


----------



## madzone (Nov 22, 2009)

I think I came a bit


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 22, 2009)

Right, next lot of dysfunctional famewhores.

Everyone, to the I'm a Sleb thread!


----------



## Weller (Nov 22, 2009)

brilliant deision now they need to f*ck off to try and crack the USA for 12 months 

dont suppose they will though and they will be everywhere on tv doing more shite over xmas


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 22, 2009)

Badger Kitten said:


> Right, next lot of dysfunctional famewhores.
> 
> Everyone, to the I'm a Sleb thread!



on my way - put the kettle on!


----------



## moomoo (Nov 22, 2009)

Badger Kitten said:


> Right, next lot of dysfunctional famewhores.
> 
> Everyone, to the I'm a Sleb thread!



Be there in 5 minutes!


----------



## Looby (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm watching the xtra factor because I want to see what the judges say.


----------



## Wookey (Nov 22, 2009)

"Is this a singing competition?"

For fuck's sake Danni M, it's a bit late in the day to have to ask that...




Lloyd can't sing, no, but he makes up for that by being emminently fuckable.


----------



## Looby (Nov 22, 2009)

Wookey said:


> "Is this a singing competition?"
> 
> For fuck's sake Danni M, it's a bit late in the day to have to ask that...
> 
> ...



God no!


----------



## Flashman (Nov 22, 2009)

Have his bollocks even dropped yet?


----------



## Wookey (Nov 22, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> God no!



God yes!!

I wouldn't try anything more meaningful, like....I dunno....a conversation, or owt like that. Just use him up and chuck him out, y'know.


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 22, 2009)

Wookey said:


> God yes!!
> 
> I wouldn't try anything more meaningful, like....I dunno....a conversation, or owt like that. Just use him up and chuck him out, y'know.



You won't have to worry about conversation based on the Grauniad liveblog comment yesterday

"Lloyd... is given Faith - which is, of course, one of the most recognisable George Michael songs... but also one of the ones that needs the most vocal control and sexiness. I really like Faith. Usually... *he complains in rehearsals - it's got LOTS of WORDS in it (!)*."

Dpes anyone which 2 acts Popbitch was referring to, who are supposed to be getting it on (not Olly and Stacey apparently)?


----------



## Wookey (Nov 22, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Dpes anyone which 2 acts Popbitch was referring to, who are supposed to be getting it on (not Olly and Stacey apparently)?



The gay gossip from Gaysville is Danyl and Lloyd - too many Ls in that liaison for my liking.


----------



## Looby (Nov 22, 2009)

Wookey said:


> The gay gossip from Gaysville is Danyl and Lloyd - too many Ls in that liaison for my liking.



Oooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 22, 2009)

I missed it.  Who got the boot?


----------



## Geri (Nov 22, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I missed it.  Who got the boot?



Jedward.


----------



## Wookey (Nov 22, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Oooooooooooooooooooo



Thread for News of the World gossip which I can't access - 

www.digitalspy.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=1166528


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 22, 2009)

Wookey said:


> The gay gossip from Gaysville is Danyl and Lloyd - too many Ls in that liaison for my liking.



Ugh


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 22, 2009)

geri said:


> jedward.




tfft  :d:d:d


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 22, 2009)

Wookey said:


> Lloyd can't sing, no, but he makes up for that by being emminently fuckable.



He is one of the most sexless creatures I've ever seen.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 22, 2009)

madzone said:


> And look into his eyes - he isn't feeling one word of the song,


Of course.  I didn't say he was good.  I said the judges are idiots.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 22, 2009)

I was surprised Olly was in bottom two. He'd sand crap that week but i thought he had a big broad appeal fan base yada yada.

Bit of show manipulation to get people voting even more for him? Kerrching! Whilst giving the show an easy excuse to sack Jedward because they were up against the apparent series favourite. Third gun man on the grassy knoll?

If I'd have guessed this week i would have guessed Lloyd and Danyl in bottom two. i was way out for once.


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 22, 2009)

Gromit said:


> Bit of show manipulation to get people voting even more for him? Kerrching! Whilst giving the show an easy excuse to sack Jedward because they were up against the apparent series favourite. Third gun man on the grassy knoll?


Yup I think so.


----------



## clicker (Nov 22, 2009)

I reckon Lloyd is being kept in so he can dress up as a choir boy for the Christmas show....


----------



## bigbry (Nov 23, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Dpes anyone which 2 acts Popbitch was referring to, who are supposed to be getting it on (not Olly and Stacey apparently)?



Ah, Jedwarf gave it away. One of them said in their interview "I hope Olly and Stacey *GO ALL THE WAY*" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madzone (Nov 23, 2009)

clicker said:


> I reckon Lloyd is being kept in so he can dress up as a choir boy for the Christmas show....


 *passes wookey a tissue*


----------



## Wookey (Nov 23, 2009)

madzone said:


> *passes wookey a tissue*



I'm ahead of you.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 28, 2009)

Now Jedward has gone, will we still be watching?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 28, 2009)

Badger Kitten said:


> Now Jedward has gone, will we still be watching?



No. Didn't bother last week, won't bother this week.


----------



## Geri (Nov 28, 2009)

I'll be watching, albeit without any enthusiasm whatsoever.


----------



## Voley (Nov 28, 2009)

Geri said:


> I'll be watching, albeit without any enthusiasm whatsoever.



Aye. Same here. Daft innit?


----------



## Geri (Nov 28, 2009)

NVP said:


> Aye. Same here. Daft innit?



Well, there's bugger all else on TV on Saturday nights!


----------



## Voley (Nov 28, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## themonkeyman (Nov 28, 2009)

lloyd gotta go tonight yeah ?


----------



## Geri (Nov 28, 2009)

themonkeyman said:


> lloyd gotta go tonight yeah ?



I hope so.


----------



## Geri (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh God, he is ruining my one of favourite Take That songs


----------



## madzone (Nov 28, 2009)

Bye bye Lloyd


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 28, 2009)

gold camel toe frenzy


----------



## pigtails (Nov 28, 2009)

I love Joe, but he's not a pop star.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 28, 2009)

I think that the Jedward voters will now switch to Lloyd, so we could see Danyl or Olly in danger this week.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 28, 2009)

Badger Kitten said:


> gold camel toe frenzy



One of the benefits of having a small telly - no camel toe wrongness in close up


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm a bit behind with this, Lloyd's about to sing but I just know it's gonna be


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 28, 2009)

tell you what though - that bloody audience needs shooting. Noisy bastards


----------



## pennimania (Nov 28, 2009)

Geri said:


> Well, there's bugger all else on TV on Saturday nights!



There's The Thick of IT on BBC 2 later

a very useful antidote. 

I have been entertaining myself by thinking of alternative song choices.

I personally favour Olly singing 'I don't want you back.' I would enjoy hearing him sing the line ' You even gave him head, you ho' with puppy dog eyes.

Anyone else?

I also thought of 'The Message (Grandmasterflash stylee) for Stacie - every week it gets funner and funner


----------



## madzone (Nov 28, 2009)

pigtails said:


> I love Joe, but he's not a pop star.


 I disagree 

He's potentially as much of a pop star as someone like Michael Buble


----------



## Geri (Nov 28, 2009)

Joe will win.


----------



## Wookey (Nov 28, 2009)

They're all shit, I could out-sing any of 'em. That simpering wimp from Dagenham gets on my fucking tits. Down with this sort of thing, jeesh. I'll turn over if it doesn't get any better in the next hour.


----------



## pigtails (Nov 28, 2009)

madzone said:


> I disagree
> 
> He's potentially as much of a pop star as someone like Michael Buble



true, guess I don't think of bubbly as pop.

Joe's voice is the best by far.


----------



## madzone (Nov 28, 2009)

Wookey said:


> They're all shit, I could out-sing any of 'em.


 
Difference being they got off their arses and applied


----------



## colacubes (Nov 28, 2009)

Is anyone else getting annoyed by Lloyd's appalling diction or is it just me?


----------



## Geri (Nov 28, 2009)

nipsla said:


> Is anyone else getting annoyed by Lloyd's appalling diction or is it just me?


_
Everything_ about him annoys me.


----------



## pigtails (Nov 28, 2009)

Danyl gets on my nerves soooooo much!


----------



## 1927 (Nov 28, 2009)

nipsla said:


> Is anyone else getting annoyed by Lloyd's appalling diction or is it just me?



Yes, Danyl is much better, the guy can sing,  but I hate his style.


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 28, 2009)

I preferred Ewan McGregor's version of Your Song. 

That kids choir made me want to vomit


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 28, 2009)

They are all very tiresome now.
Especially Stacey, whosounds like Sue Pollard playing Peggy in _Hi De Hi _. I forget who said that but it is true. ''Miss Cathcart! She'll do me!''

Joe should win, because at least he has a future playing Joseph in the touring production of _Technicolour Dreamcoat_


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 28, 2009)

Lloyd has a one-octave range, plus random falsetto


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 28, 2009)

Olly was good


----------



## Geri (Nov 28, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> Olly was good



It was a good choice for him, not vocally challenging. He has a good voice, but not much range.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 28, 2009)

This show is so bad it has sent my other half to bed, at 9pm, claiming he feels too sick to carry on with Saturday night.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 28, 2009)

They are all a bunch of annoying provincial karaoke singers and I hate them all.


----------



## Geri (Nov 28, 2009)

I don't care enough to vote for anyone this year.


----------



## themonkeyman (Nov 28, 2009)

madzone said:


> I disagree
> 
> He's potentially as much of a pop star as someone like Michael Buble



Yeah but Bubble isn't a traditional popstar is he ?  he is good, but Joe would be better suited playing the lead role of the Lion King


----------



## Geri (Nov 28, 2009)

Did I mention that Michael Bublé is fit?


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 28, 2009)

Yuk at Buble.

Joe Elderberry is the winner, Stacey is so stupid that it is no longer amusing. Danyl is intensely annoying, Lloyd is a talentless bleating sheep and Olly is a nice enough bloke but not good enough to do this for a career.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 28, 2009)

Geri said:


> Did I mention that Michael Bublé is fit?



Seconded!


----------



## 1927 (Nov 28, 2009)

Badger Kitten said:


> They are all very tiresome now.
> Especially Stacey, whosounds like Sue Pollard playing Peggy in _Hi De Hi _. I forget who said that but it is true. ''Miss Cathcart! She'll do me!''
> 
> Joe should win, because at least he has a future playing Joseph in the touring production of _Technicolour Dreamcoat_



I pointed out the similarity about 6 weeks ago.


----------



## madzone (Nov 28, 2009)

themonkeyman said:


> Yeah but Bubble isn't a traditional popstar is he ?


 
Is he not? What is a traditional popstar?


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 28, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> I preferred Ewan McGregor's version of Your Song.


MMmmmmMMMmmmm Ewan


----------



## clicker (Nov 28, 2009)

I dont think any of this lot will be remembered in 6 months time....if Lloyd actually survives tomorrow the whole show will have descended into a deeper level of farce hitherto unseen.......fgs he is soooo young his teeth havent finished growing yet.....far too young and a total embarrassment now everytime he opens his mouth.


----------



## themonkeyman (Nov 29, 2009)

madzone said:


> Is he not? What is a traditional popstar?



Ok maybe traditional is the wrong word to use.  But I would not put Buble in the same popstar category as Lady Ga Ga for instance.  

I would say Ga Ga is more of a popstar, Buble is a singer in my mind, not a popstar


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 29, 2009)

Right, so which of  these annoying never-to-be-heard-of-in-the-charts after Spring 2010 failures will be for the high jump tonight?

If it is a singing show, Lloyd.
Also if it is a singing show, and it is Olly up against anyone other than Lloyd, Olly.
Danyl has too many public haterz.
Stacey is incapable of coherence in interviews and therefore cannot be put out to work, although tbf that hasn't stopped Susan Boyle
Elderberry is a _Grease/Dreamcoat_ West Ender shoe-in but not, I fear, a pop star.

Jedward will still be with us in 2 years time, doing CBeebies, mind you. Be sorry what you give indulgent air time to and find amusing.


----------



## Geri (Nov 29, 2009)

I think Danyl will go tonight.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 29, 2009)

Geri said:


> I think Danyl will go tonight.



But he will have to go up against someone else, such as Olly, who is not very good at singing, or Lloyd, who just bleats and moons.

Unless it is a Stacey vs Danyl Shockah Controversy!!111


----------



## Geri (Nov 29, 2009)

I don't think there is a sing off tonight, I could be wrong though.


----------



## pigtails (Nov 29, 2009)

Geri said:


> I don't think there is a sing off tonight, I could be wrong though.



I think it's public vote only.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 29, 2009)

Olly makes my arse clench, and not in a good way.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 29, 2009)

pigtails said:


> I think it's public vote only.



Oh. Oh well.

But they have fewer people and a whole hour to fill.

Even more boring then.

The opener _Don't feel Like Dancing _was funny: Stacey really cannot or will  not flipping dance.

Olly was surprisingly in tune with the falsetto bits.
When left to his own devices he wears that stuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupid hat and for that he makes my arse clench in a very bad way indeed.


----------



## pigtails (Nov 29, 2009)

I thought they were miming!


----------



## CyberRose (Nov 29, 2009)

pigtails said:


> I thought they were miming!


I've said that every time they've sang the joint song on a Sunday but my girlfriend gets angry at me when I suggest it! Today I thought it was really obvious (plus they were talking to each other afterwards but nothing picked up on their mikes!)


----------



## 1927 (Nov 29, 2009)

pigtails said:


> I thought they were miming!



Of course they were, as they are every week for the joint singalong bit.


----------



## pigtails (Nov 29, 2009)

1927 said:


> Of course they were, as they are every week for the joint singalong bit.



That's the first one I've watched, usually just switch on for the results.


----------



## madzone (Nov 29, 2009)

May Kasahara said:


> Olly makes my arse clench, and not in a good way.


----------



## Geri (Nov 29, 2009)

Flat.


----------



## Wookey (Nov 29, 2009)

Seeya Lloyd, you sexy but tone-deaf twonk!


----------



## Geri (Nov 29, 2009)

It's looking good!

FINALLY!!!!!!!


----------



## Wookey (Nov 29, 2009)

Blessed relief!!


----------



## Liveist (Nov 29, 2009)

Good times


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 29, 2009)

What, he's binned but they make him sing anyway? harsh


----------



## Looby (Nov 29, 2009)

Hurrah, at last.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 29, 2009)

Hooray!


----------



## madzone (Nov 29, 2009)

I thought he actually sang ok then


----------



## Wookey (Nov 29, 2009)

They iron all the risky notes out of them, so when they drop their guard they take more risks and hit some nice riffs, _man_.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 29, 2009)

Badger Kitten said:


> What, he's binned but they make him sing anyway? harsh



You can bet your life he called to one side and was warned quite some time beforehand.

Something along the lines unless there is a late surge it's unlikely yer going through. No one takes sudden disapointment that well. 

Considering he's just sixteen I think he voice could be suffering from overuse and never really recovered from when he had a cold or something. He had a miles better voice earlier on. If he rests it he'll probably sound better than he has been. 

Still it was time he went.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 29, 2009)

As an aside, X Factor has been accuse of creating inferior stars.  

Alicia Keys was on tonight and BELLOWED a ballard at us. Was bloody dreadful. Stop shouting. 

Then Rhianna was flat in many sections of her performance. 

Joe is in fact a better singer than both of them. Which is quite mental when you think about it.


----------



## RubyBlue (Nov 29, 2009)

WHO WENT? I missed it???  Bet it was Lloyd???


----------



## RubyBlue (Nov 29, 2009)

RubyBlue said:


> WHO WENT? I missed it???  Bet it was Lloyd???



Ah - just sen it was Lloyd - he should've gone but I reckon he'll be a great boyband singer when he matures a bit.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 30, 2009)

God, they really are all pants this year. Joe's the only one who can sing, but it's still just musical theatre, despite the fact the judges no longer comment on this. And hes dull and warbly and has scary teeth. 

Stacey and Olly, i don't get at all. They have weak, incredibely dull voices. And how exactly are they meant to have such amazing personalities?!  Stacey has an amazing personality b'cos she acts incredibely thick...??  Or is it b'cos she has a little son and occasonally shrieks something about doing it all for him?

Olly just makes me cringe. Especially when he punches the air like he's at a football match and yells stuff like, fuck, GEt IN

And Danyl i can't even comment on without getting irritated. What is it with his voice - it's like he puts on this totally affected accent when he sings and it's just awful. Can't actually believe that not a single judge has ever commented on this.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 30, 2009)

Just seen a poster outside the Hootananny (Brixton) that Miss Frank are playing there 20 December... I am tempted to go....   They were the only act I really liked...


----------



## kazza007 (Nov 30, 2009)

About time that stupid blonde cunt of a kid has been booted now finally.  I have not heard him sing in tune once, he's dull and boring and a complete twat, and that's evident on Cherly very weaklingly 'backing' him each week.


----------



## tarannau (Nov 30, 2009)

Heh. Miss Frank being promoted now eh. The housemate/lodger vaguely knows Graziella from hip hop open mic type nights in London, so it's not a huge surprise.


----------



## clicker (Nov 30, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> Just seen a poster outside the Hootananny (Brixton) that Miss Frank are playing there 20 December... I am tempted to go....   They were the only act I really liked...



Gawd had forgotten about them already....but yes, probably the only ones I wouldnt have to be heavily bribed/paid to watch.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 1, 2009)

I am still being forced to sit through this drivel by the kabbess, who for some reason seems to enjoy hating every minute of it.

Fuck me, but it is seriously, seriously dull this year.  I think we really have now dredged the bottom of possible singing talent hiding their light under a bushel.  They either gave it a go already or they've decided not to bother.

They're all as bad as each other.  Arguing about whether Danyl (what the fuck kind of spelling is that?) or Olly is the better singer is like having to choose between two makes of processed-to-death sliced white bread.  Who cares?


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 1, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Arguing about whether Danylor Olly is the better singer is like having to choose between two makes of processed-to-death sliced white bread.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 5, 2009)

Where is everyone?


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 5, 2009)

It's indicative of how abysmal this year's X Factor is that this thread didn't pop up earlier tonight.

Although I am watching, of course


----------



## Liveist (Dec 5, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> Where is everyone?



Doing something else more interesting then watching this rubbish hopefully. X-Factor is so fucking dry this year, they're all fucking rubbish


----------



## Geri (Dec 5, 2009)

Good performance from Danyl.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 5, 2009)

Liveist said:


> Doing something else more interesting then watching this rubbish hopefully. X-Factor is so fucking dry this year, they're all fucking rubbish



You're probably right.  Like May said, normally this thread would have been primed and ready...


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 5, 2009)

Fucking hell, I know Stevie Wonder covered it ('cos I just googled it), but even I know that's a Beatles song!


----------



## Badger Kitten (Dec 5, 2009)

I just voted 
First time this year.


----------



## Voley (Dec 5, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> Fucking hell, I know Stevie Wonder covered it ('cos I just googled it), but even I know that's a Beatles song!



I winced, too.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 5, 2009)

Badger Kitten said:


> I just voted
> First time this year.



Well? Who for?


----------



## Badger Kitten (Dec 5, 2009)

Elderberry, the born-to-play-Joseph-Technicolour-Dreamcoat performer: the only one that I think could cope without becoming a basket case. 

I wouldn't buy his records, but he wins in a Darwinian sense.


----------



## kazza007 (Dec 5, 2009)

daniel ftw


----------



## Geri (Dec 5, 2009)

I might vote for Danyl although I think he will go out tomorrow. I think the other three have more fans.


----------



## kazza007 (Dec 5, 2009)

Oliver/Joseph will win as they're not black or girls.  Leonna was a freak result as she had actual talent.  Dnnyl should win out the bunch, though.  Joe can stick to theatre singing.  Don't know what oliver or stacey are doing there.


----------



## clicker (Dec 6, 2009)

oLLY SEEMS TO BE GETTING WORSE EACH WEEK...i HAD HOPES FOR HIM AT THE START....MORE FLAT THAN ON KEY TONIGHT AND THE PERMANENT COAT HANGER SMILE IS WEARING THIN.

jOE IS ABLE TO SING, PREDICTABLE AND DEFNITELY NOT TEEN GIRL MATERIAL.....HE'LL PROBABLY WIN BY DEFAULT.

sTACEY MANAGED TO WALK AND SING, SHE HAS EXCEEDED HER TALENT QUOTA...THE SECOND SONG WAS GOOD....BUT WOULD ANYONE ACTUALLY BUY A RECORD SHE MADE???

dANYL...THE ONE WHO CAN SING, BUT A BIT TOO sUSAN bOYLE POSSIBLY....i DOUBT THE VOTERS LIKE HIM ENOUGH TO VOTE...HE ISNT AS STERILE AS THE PERFECT jOE, AND TOO MUCH OF A LOOSE CANNON IN THE BREAKDOWN STAKES...SHAME BUT THERE YOU GO.

sOD IT....JUST NOTICED THE CAPSLOCK.... LIKE THE SHOW, i HAVE RUN OUT OF STEAM AND THEY WILL REMAIN....


----------



## madzone (Dec 6, 2009)

Danyl sings through his nose. I would feel compelled to try to sue Simon Cowell for the number of radios I will doubtless smash should he ever release a single. He does a bit of tuneful shouting though.

And all this bollocks about Joe only being a theatre singer, none of you would have thought of that on your own  If he's a theatre singer so's Will Young.


----------



## Geri (Dec 6, 2009)

kazza007 said:


> Oliver/Joseph will win as they're not black or girls.  Leonna was a freak result as she had actual talent.




What about Alexandra?


----------



## Miss Potter (Dec 6, 2009)

Olly should win as he's a better entertainer. I agree that Joe is a relatively good singer but he hasn't got an ounce of personality


----------



## madzone (Dec 6, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> Olly should win as he's a better entertainer. I agree that Joe is a relatively good singer but he hasn't got an ounce of personality


 You're mad


----------



## Miss Potter (Dec 6, 2009)

madzone said:


> You're mad



ha you're not the first to tell me that 

Just catching up with last night's show. Danyl must go tonight. Please


----------



## madzone (Dec 6, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> Danyl must go tonight. Please


 You're no longer mad


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 6, 2009)

Yeh get rid of MisterMouth now.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 6, 2009)

Olly was horribly flat last night, I thought.  Stacey is just weird.  I think Joe will win and then disappear into obscurity a la Leon.


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 6, 2009)

Heh. Joe is a million times better than that dull ole Leon was though tbf.


----------



## kazza007 (Dec 6, 2009)

Geri said:


> What about Alexandra?



anomaly


----------



## Geri (Dec 6, 2009)

kazza007 said:


> anomaly



Hardly, when it happened two years out of three! Just admit that you're talking crap.


----------



## kazza007 (Dec 6, 2009)

Just admit olly or Joe will win and that you're delusional to think otherwise


----------



## Geri (Dec 6, 2009)

kazza007 said:


> Just admit olly or Joe will win and that you're delusional to think otherwise



I think Joe will win, I said it ages ago. I don't think it's because the British public are so sexist and racist that they won't vote for a woman or a black person.


----------



## Fictionist (Dec 6, 2009)

Geri said:


> What about Alexandra?



Gorgeous.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Dec 6, 2009)

I think Danyl will go tonight, cue outrage. The public are not feeling him. And he has been edited as a baddie.

Or possibly Stacey may go, who can't walk/dance and sing/think at the same time. It's a mainly female audience, isn't it? And faced with the thought of the bloke they like going, many will fail to vote for Stace. Plus we've had Leona and Alex last two years. 

Olly ought to go but is madly, weirdly popular, and Elderberry will obviously win.


----------



## Geri (Dec 6, 2009)

Leon Jackson was in between Leona and Alexandra.

I know, he's very forgettable!


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 6, 2009)

lady piss pot


----------



## madzone (Dec 6, 2009)

Why is dermot shoving a mic in her face when she's already mic'd up?


----------



## Geri (Dec 6, 2009)

She looks like she is made of plastic.


----------



## madzone (Dec 6, 2009)

Geri said:


> She looks like she is made of plastic.


 I don't think there's any significant evidence that she isn't


----------



## Badger Kitten (Dec 6, 2009)

I really hate it when they bibble on about how it is the whole point of their lives. They're not even 26 years old.


----------



## Looby (Dec 6, 2009)

Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh


----------



## madzone (Dec 6, 2009)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 6, 2009)

Ooooooooooooooooooooh!


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 6, 2009)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!


bye bye Danyl!!


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 6, 2009)

Yep


----------



## madzone (Dec 6, 2009)

Ooooh BK was right


----------



## Looby (Dec 6, 2009)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. Thank fuck for that.   

See ya.


----------



## Geri (Dec 6, 2009)

madzone said:


> Ooooh BK was right



I said it first


----------



## madzone (Dec 6, 2009)

Geri said:


> I said it first


 Oooooh Geri was right


----------



## madzone (Dec 6, 2009)

As happy as I am for Desperate Dan to be toddling off I have to say I'm surprised he's lost to Olly.


----------



## Geri (Dec 6, 2009)

People like Olly's personality, I think, rather than his singing ability.


----------



## moomoo (Dec 6, 2009)

I wanted Stacey to go.


----------



## g force (Dec 7, 2009)

So rubbish Will Young, young kid and shouty Karaoke girl left. Jesus this year is dire.


----------



## madzone (Dec 7, 2009)

Geri said:


> People like Olly's personality, I think, rather than his singing ability.


 Why? He's a dick.


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 7, 2009)

madzone said:


> Why? He's a dick.



TBF, it's hard to see the dicks for the cocks when it comes to people who apply for this show.

You can't polish a turd, Simon.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 7, 2009)

I was in G.A.Y. Bar last night watching this  Gay boy skinny is that the dark haired one is going to win. Which one is he?


----------



## Geri (Dec 7, 2009)

madzone said:


> Why? He's a dick.



So is Robbie Williams, and yet people love him.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Dec 7, 2009)

I'd love Stacy to win.

But I think it will be boring Joe


----------



## Voley (Dec 7, 2009)

I like that Stacy has to have it spelled out to her that she's got through. The cheering crowd and Dermot saying her name aren't enough. 

I reckon Joe'll win it now. A few weeks back I thougt it was easily Stacey's competition but she's wobbled a bit singing songs that don't suit her.


----------



## Miss Potter (Dec 7, 2009)

by the way there's a funny Cheryl Cole spoof on Twitter, if there's any tweeters out there


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 7, 2009)

why are they trying to turn Stacey into a Leona Lewis clone  She looks more like her every week. And now she's singing big warbly Leona style songs, which the judges originally all warned her off, b'cos she just doesn't have a big enough voice for them


----------



## Geri (Dec 8, 2009)

Blimey, some big names lined up for the final.

And Robbie Williams.


----------



## kazza007 (Dec 9, 2009)

Miss Potter said:


> by the way there's a funny Cheryl Cole spoof on Twitter, if there's any tweeters out there



how sad someone going to that much trouble, jobless cunts


----------



## Looby (Dec 12, 2009)

Anyone still watching?


----------



## madzone (Dec 12, 2009)

Yes. I want to smack Stacey in the gob already


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 12, 2009)

Has it already started... surely it's from 8pm.. aargh!!


----------



## moomoo (Dec 12, 2009)

madzone said:


> Yes. I want to smack Stacey in the gob already



Ditto.


----------



## Looby (Dec 12, 2009)

I thought she was really good though. The VT was funny too with Dannii drinking out of the crazy glass with the ribbon and shit.


----------



## madzone (Dec 12, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> I thought she was really good though. The VT was funny too with Dannii drinking out of the crazy glass with the ribbon and shit.


 Yeah, I thought she sang well. I just loathe and detest the way she speaks. I was watching Mike Leigh's Happy Go Lucky the other day and all I could think was 'Fucking hell, it's Dagenham Stace' Ruined the fucking film for me 


Oh, Olly is shite


----------



## Geri (Dec 12, 2009)

I love that Luther Vandross song.


----------



## madzone (Dec 12, 2009)

Ooops, Robbie fucked up


----------



## 1927 (Dec 12, 2009)

Stacey has peeked at exactly the right time. Imho there is no way she should be first to go. She could just spring a surprise and win this.


----------



## moomoo (Dec 12, 2009)

madzone said:


> Ooops, Robbie fucked up



You have ruined my 'Robbie to win' joke now.


----------



## moomoo (Dec 12, 2009)

1927 said:


> Stacey has peeked at exactly the right time. Imho there is no way she should be first to go. She could just spring a surprise and win this.



Noooooo!  She's shit!


----------



## Looby (Dec 12, 2009)

madzone said:


> Ooops, Robbie fucked up



I know!!! I don't even like Robbie but that was so sweet, he really likes him. I like to think they're going to be bezzers.


----------



## Looby (Dec 12, 2009)

Is that Bono pretending to be George?


----------



## moomoo (Dec 12, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> I know!!! I don't even like Robbie but that was so sweet, he really likes him. I like to think they're going to be bezzers.





George has aged a bit...


----------



## southside (Dec 12, 2009)

moomoo said:


> George has aged a bit...



It must be the fat bald middle aged cab drivers taking their toll.


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 12, 2009)

I love George!


----------



## Geri (Dec 12, 2009)

Bah! Who the fuck is voting for Olly?


----------



## Harold Hill (Dec 12, 2009)

Geri said:


> Bah! Who the fuck is voting for Olly?



Well he's the best of whats left.

Joe can sing but if the whole point is to find an international selling pop star who can sing, move and have charisma, then Olly has to beat Joe.  Joe is too wet.


----------



## Geri (Dec 12, 2009)

He can't sing and he dances like my dad.


----------



## Harold Hill (Dec 12, 2009)

kazza007 said:


> anomaly



Which black/female person do you think was good enough to win this year then?


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 12, 2009)

Congrats on ya award, Harold


----------



## Harold Hill (Dec 12, 2009)

Geri said:


> He can't sing and he dances like my dad.



Of course he can sing, how high are peoples expectations here?  He isn't as good as Joe or Danyl at singing but christ he's better than Cheryl and Dannii ever were. And the way he dances is how he is told to dance by Brian.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 12, 2009)

You've got one bullet....

Dermot O'Leary or Robbie Williams?


----------



## revol68 (Dec 13, 2009)

Poor Stacey, I thought she should have won for being lovely and of course being the best singer but mostly for being lovely.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 13, 2009)

madzone said:


> Yes. I want to smack Stacey in the gob already



She's lovely what could you possibly have against her?


----------



## madzone (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm actually going to vote tonight. I couldn't bear the stress of thinking Joe might be going out.


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 13, 2009)

I might too madz.


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 13, 2009)

revol68 said:


> She's lovely what could you possibly have against her?



She looks like an orange crow.


----------



## Miss Potter (Dec 13, 2009)

Geri said:


> Bah! Who the fuck is voting for Olly?



that would be me


----------



## Voley (Dec 13, 2009)

God I hope that bloody Olly doesn't win.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 13, 2009)

Wasn't it the final last night? What is with this programme? I don't understand it


----------



## madzone (Dec 13, 2009)

NVP said:


> God I hope that bloody Olly doesn't win.


 
Me too. it will cause me genuine real life consternation. 



5t3IIa said:


> Wasn't it the final last night? What is with this programme? I don't understand it


 They sang for their supper last night and tonight is the result of the votes


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 13, 2009)

Is the dark haired one going to win?


----------



## madzone (Dec 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Is the dark haired one going to win?


 There's one who can sing and one who can't


----------



## revol68 (Dec 13, 2009)

andy2002 said:


> She looks like an orange crow.



bollocks, I thinks she's very pretty, she's got lovely eyes.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 13, 2009)

I've said it before, I'll say it again and I'll keep on saying it until someone agrees with me: Stacey= Lady Tottington


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 13, 2009)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I've said it before, I'll say it again and I'll keep on saying it until someone agrees with me: Stacey= Lady Tottington


----------



## Flashman (Dec 13, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> You've got one bullet....
> 
> Dermot O'Leary or Robbie Williams?



That's a _real_ toughy.


----------



## moomoo (Dec 13, 2009)

What time does it start tonight?


----------



## Looby (Dec 13, 2009)

7.30

I think I want Olly to win.


----------



## Tacita (Dec 13, 2009)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I've said it before, I'll say it again and I'll keep on saying it until someone agrees with me: Stacey= Lady Tottington



Now you've caused a war in my house


----------



## moomoo (Dec 13, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> 7.30
> 
> I think I want Olly to win.



Ta.  And ditto...


----------



## Geri (Dec 13, 2009)

madzone said:


> Me too. it will cause me genuine real life consternation.



Like me the year Rhydian lost to that Scottish kid whose name I can't remember.


----------



## madzone (Dec 13, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> 7.30
> 
> I think I want Olly to win.


 You don't want to stay on my friends list then?


----------



## pigtails (Dec 13, 2009)

Geri said:


> Like me the year Rhydian lost to that Scottish kid whose name I can't remember.



Leon the talentless fuck


----------



## Geri (Dec 13, 2009)

pigtails said:


> Leon the talentless fuck



Yeah, he used to do that weird bendy legged dancing thing.


----------



## Looby (Dec 13, 2009)

madzone said:


> You don't want to stay on my friends list then?



Didn't say I was voting did I?


----------



## madzone (Dec 13, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Didn't say I was voting did I?


 Yeah, think on, lady...


----------



## Geri (Dec 13, 2009)

Is it 1962 again?


----------



## madzone (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm cringing for him


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 13, 2009)

Embarrasing


----------



## madzone (Dec 13, 2009)

WTF has cheryl got hanging from her ears


----------



## Looby (Dec 13, 2009)

I love her earrings. 

I don't think this will work madz, we're just too different.


----------



## moomoo (Dec 13, 2009)

I like Olly now he has sorted his hair out.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 13, 2009)

andy2002 said:


> She looks like an orange crow.



Atleast she has a personality.

Joe and Olly dont have an ounce of personality between them. X-factor my arse!


----------



## pigtails (Dec 13, 2009)

madzone said:


> WTF has cheryl got hanging from her ears



baubles!!  It's christmas innit - Scroodge!!


----------



## madzone (Dec 13, 2009)

pigtails said:


> baubles!! It's christmas innit - Scroodge!!


 
Load of balls that's what it is


----------



## 1927 (Dec 13, 2009)

Its just like a karaoke competition tonight, boring, boring, boring. Don't give a fuck who wins now. Hope they discover some voting irregularities and both acts are disqualified for rigging.


----------



## Geri (Dec 13, 2009)

1927 said:


> Atleast she has a personality.
> 
> Joe and Olly dont have an ounce of personality between them. X-factor my arse!



I don't get this personality thing. How can you tell someone's personality from the few lines they say at the end of a song?


----------



## 1927 (Dec 13, 2009)

Oh dear Olly, this is crap!


----------



## Geri (Dec 13, 2009)

Very flat.


----------



## badlands (Dec 13, 2009)

My singing left testicle has more chance of winning than Ollie


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 13, 2009)

stop bloody crying!


----------



## pigtails (Dec 13, 2009)

Joe is sooooooooooo much better than Olly it's not funny.


----------



## CJohn (Dec 13, 2009)

Joe has no personality, in the sense in which personality designates anything in any way intersting and not just boring as fuck. Having said that, he has potential, a proto-personality if you will. Special, good for him.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm from a  council estate too


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 13, 2009)

f*ck they can drag this sh*t out.....flogging the proverbial dead horse


----------



## Geri (Dec 13, 2009)

#nobody slag off GEORGE!


----------



## colacubes (Dec 13, 2009)

Geri said:


> #nobody slag off GEORGE!



Quite right.  I saw him a couple of years ago live and it was AMAZING


----------



## Looby (Dec 13, 2009)

What the fucking fuck is this shite?


----------



## CJohn (Dec 13, 2009)

...but really, come on, he mimed a shite song...


----------



## Wookey (Dec 13, 2009)

Geri said:


> #nobody slag off GEORGE!




George was AMAZING!!


















(His fucking Christmas song was God-awful though.)


----------



## Macabre (Dec 13, 2009)

Geri said:


> #nobody slag off GEORGE!



But that song was dire.  And there were so many effects over his voice it was hard to tell if he was miming or not.


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## madzone (Dec 13, 2009)

CJohn said:


> ...but really, come on, he mimed a shite song...


 He wasn't miming


----------



## CJohn (Dec 13, 2009)

madzone said:


> He wasn't miming



Well, he did say something at the end of the song...the rest was mimed, or at the least sung over the top of a backing track.


----------



## madzone (Dec 13, 2009)

CJohn said:


> Well, he did say something at the end of the song...the rest was mimed, or at the least sung over the top of a backing track.


 Yeah, he sang over a backing track afaics


----------



## revol68 (Dec 13, 2009)

madzone said:


> He wasn't miming



shut up, you slagged Stacey.


----------



## Wookey (Dec 13, 2009)

They should have made a bit more of the McCartney performance, imvho.


----------



## madzone (Dec 13, 2009)

revol68 said:


> shut up, you slagged Stacey.


 _I'm_ allowed to


----------



## CJohn (Dec 13, 2009)

Now its Paul Mccartney doing a cover of a guns n roses cover of a Paul McCartney song. Very post-modern.


----------



## Looby (Dec 13, 2009)

Fucking dire.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 13, 2009)

I hate Paul McCartney but Live and Let Die ftw


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 13, 2009)

Wookey said:


> They should have made a bit more of the McCartney performance, imvho.



Too subtle by far


----------



## madzone (Dec 13, 2009)

Wookey said:


> They should have made a bit more of the McCartney performance, imvho.


 He was fucking atrocious


----------



## CJohn (Dec 13, 2009)

revol68 said:


> shut up, you slagged Stacey.



..and you fancy her? clearly doing a 'double cool'.


----------



## madzone (Dec 13, 2009)

OMG Lines are closed


----------



## Looby (Dec 13, 2009)

I went for a poo and forgot to vote.


----------



## madzone (Dec 13, 2009)

CJohn said:


> ..and you fancy her? clearly doing a 'double cool'.


 I'd fancy her myself if she kept her gob shut


----------



## Geri (Dec 13, 2009)

Paul McCartney looks great for his age.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 13, 2009)

nipsla said:


> I hate Paul McCartney but Live and Let Die ftw



This 

Would have added to the epicness though if some reject nutter from the auditions came running upto the judges and cut Simon Cowell from ear to to ear.


----------



## Wookey (Dec 13, 2009)

madzone said:


> He was fucking atrocious



I want you to think carefully about that word and the depth of its connotations, and re-evaluate whether or not you really, really want to apply it to a pop performance by Sir Paul of the McCartneys.

Well, do you?


----------



## Looby (Dec 13, 2009)

That's because he's sucked the life out of everyone around him with his sanctimonious rantings.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 13, 2009)

Can't believe Cowell came out with that "thru to the next round" comment.


McCartney plainly wasn't good enough to go thru!!


----------



## madzone (Dec 13, 2009)

Wookey said:


> I want you to think carefully about that word and the depth of its connotations, and re-evaluate whether or not you really, really want to apply it to a pop performance by Sir Paul of the McCartneys.
> 
> Well, do you?


 Yes.



I also want to add an abysmal


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 13, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> This
> 
> Would have added to the epicness though if some reject nutter from the auditions came running upto the judges and cut Simon Cowell from ear to to ear.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 13, 2009)

Paul McCartey is a souless cunt, a bit like a protestant but with more plastic surgery.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 13, 2009)

I really couldn't care less who wins after they've strung it out for two fucking hours.


----------



## madzone (Dec 13, 2009)

Fuck it, the baby's grizzling. I bet she starts screaming for a bottle just as they read out the vote


----------



## Wookey (Dec 13, 2009)

madzone said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> I also want to add an abysmal



Abysmal and atrocious. Well, I'll remind you of that when he's DEAD and we live in a Beatleless world, shall I??


----------



## revol68 (Dec 13, 2009)

madzone said:


> Fuck it, the baby's grizzling. I bet she starts screaming for a bottle just as they read out the vote



I bet Stacey doesn't deserve to have the social services called on her.


----------



## madzone (Dec 13, 2009)

Wookey said:


> Abysmal and atrocious. Well, I'll remind you of that when he's DEAD and we live in a Beatleless world, shall I??


 Oh, was he in the Beatles?


----------



## Looby (Dec 13, 2009)

Wookey said:


> Abysmal and atrocious. Well, I'll remind you of that when he's DEAD and we live in a Beatleless world, shall I??



The angels will sing, the sun will shine, we will rejoice.


----------



## madzone (Dec 13, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I bet Stacey doesn't deserve to have the social services called on her.


 Oh, they know I watch X Factor and they still let me keep her


----------



## Geri (Dec 13, 2009)

Wookey said:


> Abysmal and atrocious. Well, I'll remind you of that when he's DEAD and we live in a Beatleless world, shall I??



There's always Ringo.


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 13, 2009)

zzz


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 13, 2009)

Bloody hell - 10 million votes...


----------



## Ms T (Dec 13, 2009)

Ker-ching.


----------



## madzone (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Balbi (Dec 13, 2009)

Wookey said:


> Abysmal and atrocious. Well, I'll remind you of that when he's DEAD and we live in a Beatleless world, shall I??











Any self respecting Thomas the Tank Engine fan can point out the hideous flaw in your reasoning there


----------



## Geri (Dec 13, 2009)

Thank god for that. The world doesn't need another Robbie Williams.


----------



## moomoo (Dec 13, 2009)

Humph...


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 13, 2009)

Will anyone remember him by Tuesday morning?


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 13, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> Bloody hell - 10 million votes...



Barry mguican 20 milluion wathcers.


----------



## Looby (Dec 13, 2009)

2 out of 2 for Cheryl!


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 13, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Will anyone remember him by Tuesday morning?



who?


----------



## colacubes (Dec 13, 2009)

YES


----------



## revol68 (Dec 13, 2009)

Cheryl's dress is great, my girlfriend doesn't agree but she likes Joe, so what does she know.


----------



## Looby (Dec 13, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Barry mguican 20 milluion wathcers.




Had a couple of shandies or are you just over-excited?


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 13, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Barry mguican 20 milluion wathcers.



What has Barry McGuigan got to do with it..


----------



## Flashman (Dec 13, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Barry mguican 20 milluion wathcers.



Chrits thats kile me on FB Chat


----------



## CJohn (Dec 13, 2009)

...bit of a crap song, no?


----------



## madzone (Dec 13, 2009)

Awww look at his little self


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 13, 2009)

his voice is annoying me already


----------



## Wookey (Dec 13, 2009)

Told yas.


----------



## pigtails (Dec 13, 2009)

madzone said:


> Awww look at his little self



you're crying aren't you??


----------



## Ms T (Dec 13, 2009)

CJohn said:


> ...bit of a crap song, no?



It's totally blandsville.


----------



## Geri (Dec 13, 2009)

When is it that the really bad ones from the auditions come on?


----------



## madzone (Dec 13, 2009)

pigtails said:


> you're crying aren't you??


 No. I've been chopping onions


----------



## Looby (Dec 13, 2009)

Shut the fuck up Rachel.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 13, 2009)

CJohn said:


> ...bit of a crap song, no?



They picked Joe as the winner when they picked that song.

And yes it's a shite song, it's a Hannah Montana cover ffs.


----------



## Wookey (Dec 13, 2009)

Geri said:


> There's always Ringo.



Who-go?


----------



## pigtails (Dec 13, 2009)

madzone said:


> No. I've been chopping onions



ok then!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 13, 2009)

At last, we can now be relieved of this X Factor nonsense for a few months now that the shows has finished.

Oh, wait...


----------



## CJohn (Dec 13, 2009)

Ms T said:


> It's totally blandsville.



Its sort of offensively bland...


----------



## madzone (Dec 13, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Shut the fuck up Rachel.


 Innit. I couldn't remember her name


----------



## pigtails (Dec 13, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Shut the fuck up Rachel.



give her a break that's the last time she'll be on telly - gotta make the most of it!


----------



## madzone (Dec 13, 2009)

Right! Who's for Susan Boyle?


----------



## CJohn (Dec 13, 2009)

revol68 said:


> ...it's a Hannah Montana cover ffs.



I'm not really up on these things. Poor cover eh?!


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 13, 2009)

CJohn said:


> Its sort of offensively bland...



Sorry, you are?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 13, 2009)

When does this bloody programme finish? I want to watch The Thick Of It and Mrs P is hogging the TV/PVR combo.


----------



## Looby (Dec 13, 2009)

madzone said:


> Right! Who's for Susan Boyle?



Fuck no, xtra factor innit. 

Think I might audition for next year, I need to showcase my talent.

Better get singstar on and start practising.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 13, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Sorry, you are?



a mate of mine, you starting?


----------



## Wookey (Dec 13, 2009)

madzone said:


> Right! Who's for Susan Boyle?



Can't not.


----------



## CJohn (Dec 13, 2009)

...?


----------



## Wookey (Dec 13, 2009)

Or Extra-large X Factor??

Decisions, decisions on a school night.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 13, 2009)

revol68 said:


> a mate of mine, you starting?




Who?


----------



## revol68 (Dec 13, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Who?



CJohn


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 13, 2009)

revol68 said:


> a mate of mine, you starting?



And the funniest line of the year award has been won.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 13, 2009)

Does s/he need you to hold their hand so publically? Do you like country life?

Oh yerh, step up like revole -


----------



## CJohn (Dec 13, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Does s/he need you to hold their hand so publically? Do youlike country life?



You what?


----------



## colacubes (Dec 13, 2009)

I don't know who the genius behind CherylKerl on twitter is but they've just posted this:

SIMON COWELL! LADY DIANA! LOUIS WALSH! WINSTON CHURCHILL! DANII MINOGUE! Yor acts took one hell of a beating leik man pet!


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 13, 2009)

CJohn said:


> You what?




I said farmer john "Does s/he need you to hold their hand so publically? Do youlike country life?"


----------



## CJohn (Dec 13, 2009)

No really, you've lost me...


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 13, 2009)

...beautiful black curly hair...slight disability...


----------



## beeboo (Dec 13, 2009)

Well stats fans (are there any, perhaps it's just me?), here's the phone vote percentages from the whole series.  

http://xfactor.itv.com/_uploads/documents/091213_votestats.pdf

Danyl's vote was all over the place - massively out in front in the first week, taking over a quarter of the total vote, then plummetting for two weeks (bottom two in the third week) and then bouncing right back up to take over a third of the vote in week four.  

Joe's vote only really gathered pace in the last four weeks, and suddenly went from middling to being leagues ahead of the rest.

Olly was lucky to get into the final two - he's the only person to have survived the bottom two with the lowest share of the vote (vs. Jedward).


----------



## Weller (Dec 13, 2009)

nothing would surprise me now , this Cowell geezers getting a little too powerful in all walks of music  and my ears are hurting . I really cannot understand why musicians like Macca get involved in this tosh  its not as though he needs the dosh.


----------



## Looby (Dec 14, 2009)

It's one of the biggest rated entertainment shows with a huge, young audience so of course artists are going to want to go on them whether they think they're a load of old toss or not. It's not all about money either. People like Paul McCartney have huge egos and they want their records to sell and for people to love them because that's who they are and fame and sucess is what defines them. There's no point making a record if no-one buys it, or writing a book that no-one reads. 

Britney used it for her UK comeback, so did Whitney. Mariah, Lady Gaga, Beyonce, Michael Buble, Robbie, George Michael. Some are current and hugely successful, some are making a comeback but they all recognise that X Factor is going to give them massive exposure. Whitney and Britney both showed that's not always a good thing but worth the risk I reckon. 

What else is there now? No Top of the Pops, no other big 'appointment' tv shows, Strictly probably can't afford them. The only other options they have are things like the Brits and the Royal Variety show and both of those are a joke now too.


----------



## madzone (Dec 14, 2009)

Weller said:


> nothing would surprise me now , this Cowell geezers getting a little too powerful in all walks of music and my ears are hurting . I really cannot understand why musicians like Macca get involved in this tosh its not as though he needs the dosh.


 
Mentor not mentour


----------



## Voley (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm glad that twat with the awful bloody dance moves didn't win. Joe was the best of a pretty crap bunch really.


----------



## Flashman (Dec 14, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> It's one of the biggest rated entertainment shows with a huge, young audience so of course artists are going to want to go on them whether they think they're a load of old toss or not. It's not all about money either. People like Paul McCartney have huge egos and they want their records to sell and for people to love them because that's who they are and fame and sucess is what defines them. There's no point making a record if no-one buys it, or writing a book that no-one reads.
> 
> Britney used it for her UK comeback, so did Whitney. Mariah, Lady Gaga, Beyonce, Michael Buble, Robbie, George Michael. Some are current and hugely successful, some are making a comeback but they all recognise that X Factor is going to give them massive exposure. Whitney and Britney both showed that's not always a good thing but worth the risk I reckon.
> 
> What else is there now? No Top of the Pops, no other big 'appointment' tv shows, *Strictly probably can't afford them.* The only other options they have are things like the Brits and the Royal Variety show and both of those are a joke now too.



Good post. But the "stars" actually pay the X Factor to be on there apparantly, like you say so much exposure, it's worth it.


----------



## Ted Striker (Dec 14, 2009)

It was a poor poor final and everyone knew it.

The three finalists were a shadow of past winners, and Joe was picked the winner the day they chose the single, undoubtable because of his ease a which he could be manufactured. Olly was by far the better singer, as was Stacey, but they both unfairly lost public votes by the bucketload every time they opened their mouth. Whilst Stacey was a genuinely loveable blinded-by-the-lights girl, in Olly's case he came across as a cross between Jeff Brazier and George Dawes. Not a good look for the public. Quite why one of the zillions of XF backstage style/image/coaching guru's hadn't got to them sufficiently enough to tailor their spoken side of things I don't know. Paranoid that I fear nothing on that show is left to chance, I can only assume it was deliberate.

I think Simon made a massive mistake by painting Danyl as 'arrogant'. Maybe to prevent a Ray Quin DoI '08 debacle (in that he was simply _too_ good and the contest was null and void from the first microphone switch of his audition) OR that they thought he might be a bit of a Will Young and showed a touch too much intelligence that would lead to a maverick streak and break out of the malleable XF winner ideal. This is the real shame of the whole series and probably the largest reality tv show 'scandal' of recent years

Of all the people involved in the show, I hope it's Danyl who will endure, though looking at his usage in the work post his eviction, I fear they may be doing a 'Old Firm' and keeping him in contract, on the subs bench, so that no one else can use him.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 14, 2009)

In response to the above post:
How can anyone possibly say that Olly was 'by far the better singer'?!?
His version of that awful Climb song was attrocious. 
And as for Danyl being 'too good' - totally bemused by that aswell. I thought he was AWFUL. His singing voice was SO affected and shouty. I'd turn the radio off if i ever heard his irritating voice


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 14, 2009)

Didn't really get into this year and thought the final three were disappointing - I thought Olly was great at his audition but he seemed to lose that certain something along the way. Joe's got a better voice than Shayne Ward and Leon Jackson but I can't see him having the same kind of success as Leona Lewis, Alexandra Burke or even JLS. He seems like a nice fella though, so good luck to him.


----------



## Weller (Dec 14, 2009)

madzone said:


> Mentor not mentour



Thanks for that will  you send me a lolipop (sic) or give me one of those cards with a gold star on if I can be bothered to go back and correct it


----------



## Ted Striker (Dec 14, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> In response to the above post:
> How can anyone possibly say that Olly was 'by far the better singer'?!?
> His version of that awful Climb song was attrocious.
> And as for Danyl being 'too good' - totally bemused by that aswell. I thought he was AWFUL. His singing voice was SO affected and shouty. I'd turn the radio off if i ever heard his irritating voice



I like my pop star voices to have a smidgeon of character, not merely a perfect everyman recital of a set of words.

Joe hit's every note as well as you could want, but as for finidng passion or individuality in his voice? No chance.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 14, 2009)

Ted Striker said:


> I like my pop star voices to have a smidgeon of character, not merely a perfect everyman recital of a set of words.
> 
> Joe hit's every note as well as you could want, but as for finidng passion or individuality in his voice? No chance.



QFT

I listened to the start of every Joe performance and would think technically flawless... Then get bored and fast forward to the end. 

Whatever the x-factor is that makes you go "wow what performance" is missing when Joe sings. Intelectually you know it's good, emotionally it's devoid of substence.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 14, 2009)

Ted Striker said:


> I like my pop star voices to have a smidgeon of character, not merely a perfect everyman recital of a set of words.
> 
> Joe hit's every note as well as you could want, but as for finidng passion or individuality in his voice? No chance.



well, yes i agree with this, but Ollie's voice didn't exactly have individiuality or character. It was just bad. As was his dodgy dad style dancing. 
Anyway, how many winners of the xfactor have ever had individual, passionate, character-full voices?


----------



## Gromit (Dec 14, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> well, yes i agree with this, but Ollie's voice didn't exactly have individiuality or character. It was just bad. As was his dodgy dad style dancing.
> Anyway, how many winners of the xfactor have ever had individual, passionate, character-full voices?



The very first winner. But he refused to sign with Simon cause he didn't want to sing covers. 

Bit of a mistake as no one remembers him now.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 14, 2009)

Gromit said:


> The very first winner. But he refused to sign with Simon cause he didn't want to sing covers.
> 
> Bit of a mistake as no one remembers him now.



the first winner of xfactor? Who on earth was that? Or are you talking about Will Young?


----------



## Weller (Dec 14, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> Anyway, how many winners of the xfactor have ever had individual, passionate, character-full voices?



I thought Steve Brookstein the original winner was pretty decent but we know what happened there for daring to insist on releasing an album of individual self penned album rather than a 2nd album of cover songs he seems to be happy still though although not as rich as he may have been without his falling out .

But he had already been touring the pub circuit  as well as a session singer for 15 years and Im sure many semi pros are selected from agencies to turn up at auditions


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 14, 2009)

Steve Brookstein?!?!?! Are you serious!!!????


----------



## Ted Striker (Dec 14, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> well, yes i agree with this, but Ollie's voice didn't exactly have individiuality or character. It was just bad. As was his dodgy dad style dancing.
> Anyway, how many winners of the xfactor have ever had individual, passionate, character-full voices?



Will Young (though technically not a winner), and, to a lesser extent, Leona Lewis.

Olly's dancing was atrocious. Not only was it the most ridiculous attempt at using basic moves to look complicated, but used in the most inappropriate songs. Peter Crouch himself has more skill and a a broader routine


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 14, 2009)

btw, am i the only one who thought Leona Lewis was awful last night? That song was just all wrong for her - she can't sing in that low register atall. It sounded so dodgy and off key.


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 14, 2009)

No, you're not the only one.


----------



## g force (Dec 14, 2009)

Yep she was piss poor until she went all Mariah Carey....stop with the indie covers, now! Although it is a particularly shite Oasis song.


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ted Striker said:


> I think Simon made a massive mistake by painting Danyl as 'arrogant'. Maybe to prevent a Ray Quin DoI '08 debacle (in that he was simply _too_ good and the contest was null and void from the first microphone switch of his audition)



Are you actually saying Ray Quinn was 'too good'? He was one of the cheesiest and most irritating contestants they've ever had on the show – he made Chico look like Ian Curtis. 

Thank fuck Leona trounced him in the final.


----------



## Weller (Dec 14, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> Steve Brookstein?!?!?! Are you serious!!!????



I like song writers and I like soulful singers yes , I will admit to liking Steve Brookstein doing his own material as much as I like Arcade Fire and Jetro Tull , The Clash , Two Tone . I dont shy away from admitting I like all sorts of stuff .
A bit bias I suppose as I had seen him in pubs for years before Xfactor doing his own material a reason why he refused Cowells offer of another 2nd album of soul covers , he had some very good songs he wanted to release after his original record company went bust before releasing his album , he also supported Dionee warwick and turned down supporting Lionel Richie at Wembly to do the Xfactor and then got shat upon by Cowell  in my opinion. .
I was quite a fan when he won the Johnathon Ross Big Talent show a few years before the Xfactor and it was probably the only reason I stated watching the first series of Xfactor , I actually thought that a 30 + year old singer song writer might actually be able to release the stuff he'd had and wrote for years with the financial backing of a million pound contract , Cowell refused  to let him do that and dumped him with an offer of £12,000 12 weeks after his first album hit number 1 because he refused to do another album of cheesy covers. 

I appreciate you may not have the same tastes but it shouldnt be such a shock that people liked him he  still holds the record for most amount of votes cast In one show as far as I am aware.

He never once suckered up to the panel or Cowell but that was his downfall in the end as most will remember how very angry Osbourne got towards him in the final calling him false and full of "crap" "B.S" live on air , goading him into losing his temper on air . probanly  a put  up jon by Cowell  in an attempt I believe to push G4 into the lead he knew Steve had an album of original penned songs he wanted to release after the first album if he won .

Hes much more raw and can do a very good Steve Marriot style believe it or not when in pubs and singing the right songs , very very different to the stuff Cowell gave him and Marriotts my all time fav singer  , Steve Brookstein is  a pretty good song writer as well mind , has been since he was 20 and penned / produced a few albums for others its only the show that makes people believe they come from nowhere 

Osbournes nasty  onslaught imo  in the final , he did good to hold his cool 


Him on J.Ross in 97ish before xfactor still the tame TV stuff though and nothing like his pub stuff.



have agree with the post about Will Young being individual , I thought his singing style at the time was very different snd you can hear some of his style has rubbed off onto others from all genres .


----------



## Ted Striker (Dec 14, 2009)

andy2002 said:


> Are you actually saying Ray Quinn was 'too good'? He was one of the cheesiest and most irritating contestants they've ever had on the show – he made Chico look like Ian Curtis.
> 
> Thank fuck Leona trounced him in the final.



I was talkign about his appearance on Dancing On Ice (I actually forgot he was on XF  ) - as a former semi-pro speed skater or something, it was clear from his 4.5/5 average on the first show of the series he was going to be the favourite against a backdrop of 1's and 2's for the rest of the contestants  

It was a joke (as any sort of competition)...From the third week onwards The little shit only missed out on perfect scores when his partner fucked up 

I was comparing 'that' to Danyl's "With a little help from my friends"


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 15, 2009)

Basically Joe is another Gareth Gates but this time without even a stutter to distinguish him. He'd better get interesting real quick otherwise the tabloids will get bored and without them he's f*cked. If the records don't sell he might have to marry Preston (or Subo).


----------



## Gromit (Dec 15, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Basically Joe is another Gareth Gates but this time without even a stutter to distinguish him. He'd better get interesting real quick otherwise the tabloids will get bored and without them he's f*cked. If the records don't sell he might have to marry Preston (or Subo).



Put Jordon on standby then.


----------

